# منتدى مكافحة الإرهاب > مكافحة الإرهاب في التشريعات العربية >  مكافحة الإرهاب و حماية حقوق الإنسان

## هيثم الفقى

*مـقـدمـة :**
إن الإرهاب كصورة من صور العنف التي عرفها المجتمع الدولي منذ عصور خلت، تطور مع تطور المجتمع ومع العلاقات الاجتماعية المختلفة، وقد ساهم في ذلك التطور التكنولوجي المذهل في وسائل المواصلات والاتصالات وعالم المعلوميات، بحيث أصبح للإرهاب خطورة أكثر مما مضى، وهذا ما نلمسه من خلال تزايد العمليات الإرهابية المصحوبة بزيادة في أعداد الضحايا مع اتساع نطاق هذه العمليات ليتعدى الحدود الجغرافية للدولة إلى دول أخرى، ناهيك عن ظهور أشكال وأساليب جديدة مستعملة في هذه العمليات الإرهابية والمستخدمة لآخر ما توصل إليه التطور العلمي والتكنولوجي كاستخدام المتفجرات الدقيقة الصنع وذات التحكم عن بعد بواسطة الحاسوب أو الهاتف النقال.
والجرائم الإرهابية تترتب عنها نتائج خطيرة وواسعة النطاق لأنها تمس المجتمع في كيانه وبنيانه؛ ومن الأسس الشرعية والدستورية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية والسياسية التي يرتكز عليها؛ كما أنها تدخل ضمن زمرة الجرائم المنظمة.
وقد وجدت جرائم الإرهاب طريقها مؤخرا إلى بلدان العالم الثالث؛ بعد أن أخذ الإرهاب صفة التنظيم على الصعيد الدولي؛ كما توطدت العلاقات بين المنظمات الإرهابية المحلية لتساند بعضها البعض في عدة مجالات، منها التدريب على أعمال العنف، أو تقديم الأسلحة والأموال، أو إخفاء المطاردين ومعاونتهم على الفرار من وجه العدالة، وهو الأمر الذي أرق المسؤولين الحكوميين في أغلب بقاع العالم، لاسيما الدول الغنية منها، لدرجة أن الكثير من الحكومات بدأت تتسابق مع بعضها لسن قوانين جديدة تتعلق بمكافحة الإرهاب، الأمر الذي أثار مخاوف المدافعين عن الحقوق المدنية للمواطنين، وما قد يترتب عن ذلك من التأثير على المكاسب الوطنية المهمة التي تحققت لهم عبر مرحلة إنسانية حافلة بالتضحيات الكبيرة على مذبح الحرية، فبرزت قضية العلاقة بين الإرهاب وحقوق الإنسان، وفرضت نفسها بشدة وإلحاح على الساحة العالمية وفي المحافل الوطنية، وذلك مع بداية مسلسل إضفاء الشرعية على عدد من القوانين والممارسات العملية التي كرست تراجعا عن المبادئ الدولية لحقوق الإنسان، إذ تقف حقوق الإنسان ـ كما استقر عليها المجتمع الدولي عبر النصف الثاني من القرن المنصرم ـ ضحية مطحونة بقسوة وفظاظة بين شقي الرحى؛ رحى الإرهاب الذي؛ يمثل اعتداءا صارخا ومباشرا على الحقوق الأولية للإنسان، ورحى مقاومة الإرهاب التي تقدم تبريرا لمختلف الدول للتحرر من القيود الموضوعية والإجرائية التي كان يفرضها التزامها باحترام حقوق الإنسان . والجديد في الأمر بعد أحداث 11سبتمبر2001؛ أن الدول المسماة بالليبرالية قد انضمت إلى قافلة منتهكي حقوق الإنسان بحجة حماية نفسها من الهجمات والتهديدات الإرهابية. فلقد قرر وزير الدفاع الأمريكي “رامسفليد” أن المحتجزين في أقفاص غوانتنامو ليسوا من أصناف البشر، ولذلك لا يحق لهم ما يحق للبشر من نعم العدالة والحكم العادل؛ أو حتى مجرد الاتهام. وقد أتيح للكثيرين مقابلة الذين أطلق سراحهم من أقفاص غوانتنامو؛ فأفادوا بأن المحققين لم يكونوا معنيين حتى بمعرفة أسمائهم الحقيقية، فقد كان المقصود من البداية تجريد الإنسان من إنسانيته، وفرض هذا الصنف على العالم، صنف المخلوقات التي لا تستحق الاتهام والمحاكمة والعقوبة ولا السجون العادية المعروفة. ترى من يجرؤ أن يسأل عن عدد معتقلي غوانتنامو؟! . نفس الوضع القائم نجده بسجن أبو غريب بالعراق؛ فهناك زهاء 4500معتقل يعيشون في نفس الظروف المزرية؛ هذا وإن كانت السلطات الأمريكية قد أعلنت بشهر مارس من سنة2006 أنه سيتم نقلهم إلى مؤسسة سجنية أخرى خلال الثلاثة أشهر الموالية. وقد جاء هذا القرار على إثر تقرير أصدرته منظمة العفو الدولية حول واقع سجن أبو غريب.
وعلى أية حال؛ فإن السؤال الجوهري الذي بات على الجميع واجب الإجابة عليه بصراحة وأمانة ووضوح هو: هل هناك تعارض بين متطلبات حماية الأمن الوطني ضد الإرهاب؛ وبين تأمين احترام حقوق الإنسان وفقا للمبادئ التي ارتضاها المجتمع الدولي منذ منتصف القرن الماضي؟ كما يحق لنا التساؤل أيضا عن مدى توافر ضمانات كافية لحماية حقوق المتهم بجريمة إرهابية في قانون المسطرة الجنائية المعدل بناء على قانون 03 ـ 03 المتعلق بمكافحة الإرهاب وحماية حقوق الإنسان، خصوصا أن هذا الموضوع لم يلق الاهتمام اللائق به لذلك سنحاول من خلال هذا البحث أن نركز على الموضوع نظرا لأهميته وحيويته بالعصر الحالي معتمدين ومتبعين الخطة الآتية :
-    الفصل الأول : الجريمة الإرهابية في ظل قانون 03 ـ 03 والتشريعات المقارنة، وسبل مكافحتها.
-    الفصل الثاني : ضمانات حقوق الإنسان في الجريمة الإرهابية.
لكن قبل ذلك خصصنا فصلا تمهيديا لإلقاء نظرة عامة حول مفهوم الإرهاب، وكذا حول طبيعة التأثير المتبادل بينهما، في مباحث مستقلة.*
*_________________________________________________
-الحرب ضد الإرهاب والحروب الوقائية وحقوق الإنسان-المجلة العربية لحقوق الإنسان، وحدة الطباعة والإنتاج الفني بقسم الإعلام والنشر- المعهد العربي لحقوق الإنسان، ر.د.م.د7107-330**ISSN**- ص15
-**www.google.ae→www.alrai.com/pages**php?opinion13/03/2006 18h30*

*مكافحة الإرهاب وحماية حقوق الإنسان*
*خاتمة :**
جلي مما تقدم مدى حرص المشرع المغربي على حماية المجتمع من خطر الإرهاب – الذي لم تسلم منه إلا قلة قليلة من دول العالم، والذي وصلت شرارته إلى بلادنا – أرض السلم والسلام- إثر أحداث 16ماي2003 بالدار البيضاء- وذلك عن طريق التعجيل بسن قانون يرمي إلى مكافحة الإرهاب  وهو القانون        رقم 03 ـ 03 والذي تعتبر فصوله تكملة للقانون الجنائي وقانون المسطرة الجنائية الذي ينص في ديباجته على أن :” قانون المسطرة الجنائية قد اهتم بإبراز المبادئ والأحكام الأساسية في مجال حقوق الإنسان وتوفير ظروف المحاكمة العادلة”.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*وتبعا لذلك، فإن قانون 03 ـ 03 المتعلق بمكافحة الإرهاب في مجمل مقتضياته يتلاءم مع الاتفاقيات الدولية (اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لمكافحة الجريمة المنظمة، بالإضافة إلى الاتفاقية الدولية لقمع تمويل الإرهاب) والعربية (الاتفاقية العربية لمكافحة الإرهاب) بشأن مكافحة الإرهاب، ذلك أنه حدد مفهوم الأفعال الإرهابية وحدد العقوبات المخصصة لكل جريمة إرهابية وهي تختلف حسب درجة خطورة الفعل، كما منح قانون المسطرة ضمانات مهمة لحماية حقوق المشتبه فيه خصوصا في حالة تفتيش المنازل أو معاينتها وكذا فترة الحراسة النظرية…
ورغم أهمية الحل الجنائي للظاهرة الإرهابية، بيد أن ذلك لا يمنعنا من القول بأنه ليس هو “المضاد الحيوي” الوحيد القادر على استئصال جذور جرثومة اسمها “الإرهاب” بل لابد من انخراط الجميع في محاربة هذه الظاهرة، مع ضرورة احترام حقوق الإنسان وتحصين المواطنين والدولة بأسس الديمقراطية، ومحاربة الفقر، ومحاولة نقد الذات!
ولا يفوتنا في الختام، سوى أن ننوه بالمبادرة المولوية المتمثلة في “مشروع التنمية البشرية”، هذا الأخير الذي نأمل أن يمهد للنهوض بمجتمعنا، وتصحيح الأوضاع الاجتماعية، والاقتصادية، ومحو الفوارق الطبقية وإخراج الشباب من دوامة الإحباط والتهميش.
_________________________
–مع العلم أن الحكومة قد تقدمت بالمشروع خلال الدورة الخريفية للبرلمان لسنة2002 وتم استدعاء البرلمان في دورة استثنائية لمناقشة مشروع القانون 03.03 الذي عرف نقاشا حادا صاخبا، دون المصادقة على هذا القانون، ذلك راجع لعدم استيعاب هول الخطورة التي تمثلها الأعمال الإرهابية والتهديد المحدق ببلادنا.
ولكن أحداث 16ماي2003، دفعت بالبرلمان المصادقة في وقت قياسي على القانون المتعلق بمكافحة الإرهاب الذي صدر بالجريدة الرسمية وأصبح نافذا يوم 29ماي2003.*
*مكافحة الإرهاب و حماية حقوق الإنسان**
الفصل الثاني  : ضمانات حقوق الإنسان في الجريمة الإرهابية
لما كانت الجريمة الإرهابية تشكل خطرا كبيرا على المجتمع والنظام العام بالنظر لعدد الضحايا المستهدفين بشكل عشوائي أو في حيوية المصالح والمنشآت وكذا المؤسسات المستهدفة وللنتائج الوخيمة التي تخلفها في نفوس السكان وذلك بإشاعة الخوف والترويع والرعب وعدم الاستقرار والشعور بالأمان على حياتهم أو حياة ذويهم، ولعدم قدرة الأجهزة الاستخباراتية والسلطات العمومية في التوقع والتصدي لمثل هذه الأفعال الإجرامية المشينة، وبالنظر أيضا لما تشكله الجريمة الإرهابية من خطورة وخصوصية لكونها مريعة وغير عادية ولا تحتويها المقتضيات العامة للقانون الجنائي. فقد تدخل المشرع كما سبق القول للضرب بقوة على أيدي مرتكبي هذه الجريمة من خلال قانون 03 ـ03، المتعلق بمكافحة الإرهاب شأنها في ذلك شأن التشريعات المقارنة، هذا القانون الذي يتميز بإجراءات مشددة في حق المشبوه فيه بارتكاب جريمة إرهابية أو المساهمة فيها قد تعصف بضمانات المحاكمة العادلة لما يمكن أن تشكله من مساس بالحرية أو السلامة الجسمية أو أحيانا حق الحياة، وذلك منذ بداية البحث إلى ما بعد الحكم.
فقد يصعب التوفيق بين مصلحة المجتمع في تعقب المجرمين وفرض الأمن والنظام العام، ومصلحة المشبوه فيه في عدم المساس بحرياته وحقوقه الشخصية من كل تجاوز، ومن خلال توفير ظروف ملائمة ومثلى للمحاكمة العادلة وتدعيم حقوق الإنسان تماشيا مع مقتضيات الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان وكذا المواثيق الدولية الأخرى المتعلقة بحقوق الإنسان كالعهد الدولي للحقوق المدنية والسياسية الذي يقر في مادته التاسعة على أنه : لكل فرد الحق في الحرية والسلامة الشخصية، ولا يجوز القبض على أحد أو إيقافه بشكل تعسفي، كما لا يجوز حرمان أحد من حرية إلا على أساس من القانون وطبقا للإجراءات المقررة فيه”.
وإذا كان من الثابت والمسلم به أن يمنح ويعطى لنظام العدالة الجنائية الوسائل الضرورية والإمكانيات المادية والبشرية وما يستتبع ذلك من إجراءاتها ومساطر وصلاحيات لسلطات البحث الجنائي التي قد تتسع أو تضيف إجراء كما بحسب الجريمة المقترفة. فإنه يجب أن تراعى في ذلك حماية حقوق الأفراد وصون حرياتهم متهمين كانوا أم ضحايا أم شهود، بناء على محاكمة عادلة تتوفر فيها كل الضمانات القانونية وخصوصا قرينة البراءة التي يجب أن تكون الإطار العام لكل الإجراءات المسطرية خلال سائر مراحل البحث التمهيدي (مبحث أول) مرورا بمرحلة التحقيق الإعدادي (مبحث ثان)، وصولا إلى مرحلة المحاكمة بدرجاتها إلى أن يحوز الحكم قوة الشيء المقضي به (مبحث ثالث).

المبحث الأول: إجراءات البحث التمهيدي في الجريمة الإرهابية
لا يتجادل اثنان على أن حق الدولة في توقيع العقاب على الجناة مرتكبي الجريمة الإرهابية منظم في المسطرة الجنائية وذلك وفق شكليات وإجراءات كفيلة بتحقيق العدالة الجنائية حيث يفترض بها أن تضمن احترام حرية المشبوه فيه الفردية وحقوقه في الدفاع.
انطلاقا من مقتضيات المادة21 من ق.م.ج وما يليها، يمكن ملاحظة اختلاف وتعدد طبيعة الإجراءات الشكلية الموكول القيام بها لضباط الشرطة القضائية، وذلك في إطار مسطرة البحث التمهيدي.
حيث أنه بمجرد تلقي الشكاية أو الوشاية، أو يصل إلى علمهم خبر وقوع الجريمة، يتعين على الشرطة القضائية أن تتأكد من وقوعها، وإجراء التحريات الضرورية إضافة إلى جمع الأدلة حولها، والاستماع إلى الشهود أو كل شخص يعتقد انه كان معاصرا لارتكاب الجريمة.
ويلاحظ أن المشرع قد شدد من وضع المشبوه فيه بارتكاب جريمة إرهابية خلال وضعه تحت الحراسة النظرية (مطلب أول)، كما منح لضباط الشرطة القضائية سلطات واسعة خلال قيامهم بتفتيش المنازل (مطلب ثاني).*
*المطلب الأول: الوضع تحت الحراسة النظرية**
سواء تعلق الأمر بالبحث التمهيدي العادي أو التلبسي تبقى الغاية من تسميتها الوضع تحت الحراسة النظرية باعتبارها إجراء تقوم به الضابطة القضائية في إطار قيامها بمهامها، حيث المكلف بالبحث يحرص الشخص الذي اتخذ في حقه تدبير الحراسة النظرية يبقى رهن إشارته وبالقرب منه يراقب حالته النفسية، وتصرفاته، وتصريحاته، وحركاته، ويقوم بتسجيلها ودراستها .
وسنتناول دراسة الحراسة النظرية من حيث مفهومها وإجراءاتها (فقرة أولى) ثم سنتطرق إلى مدة هذا الإجراء في (فقرة ثانية)، وكذا مدى إمكانية اتصال الشخص الموضوع تحت الحراسة النظرية بمحام (فقرة ثالثة) لنصل إلى جزاء الإخلال بأحكام الوضع تحت الحراسة النظرية (فقرة رابعة).*_الفقرة الأولى: مفهوم الحراسة النظرية وإجراءاتها_*
أولا: مفهوم الحراسة النظرية
لم يقم المشرع المغربي بوضع تعريف دقيق للحراسة النظرية، غير أن الفقه لم يحذو حذوه حيث قام بوضع تعاريف للحراسة النظرية وذلك باعتبارها إجراء تمهيدي تقوم به ضابطة الشرطة القضائية، وذلك بمنعها أي شخص مفيد في التحريات من الابتعاد عن مكان وقوع الجريمة إلى أن تنتهي              تحرياته. (المادة65/1 من ق.م.ج)
حيث عرفها الدكتور أحمد الخمليشي بأنه :” احتفاظ ضابط الشرطة القضائية في مركز عمله بالمشبوه فيه لحاجيات إجراء البحث التمهيدي أو تنفيذ الإنابة القضائية .
وعرفها ذ.أحمد أجويد بأنها :” إبقاء ضابط الشرطة القضائية للمشبوه فيه رهن إشارته في مركزه لحاجيات البحث التمهيدي .
وعرفها ذ.الحسن هوداية بأنها:” المدة التي تستبقي خلالها الضابطة القضائية تحت تصرفها الشخص المظنون أنه ارتكب الجريمة لأجل حاجيات البحث والتحري ومنعا من اندثار أدلة الإثبات والكل تحت مراقبة النيابة العامة” .
أما الأستاذ عبد الله السليمان فقد عرفها بأنها ” إجراء تتخذه الضابطة القضائية ضد أشخاص مريبين دون أن يكونوا بعد محل اتهام أو أمر بالتوقيف .
في حين عرفها البعض الآخر بأنها :” توقيف الشخص وإبقاؤه رهن إشارة ضابط الشرطة وتحت نظره في مركز عمله خلال مدة يحددها القانون” .
وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن الشخص الموضوع تحت الحراسة غالبا ما يوضع بمكاتب الإدارة التي ينتمي إليها ضابط الشرطة وفي بعض الأحيان يكون هذا الأخير مضطرا لوضع الشخص بمكاتب القيادة أو البشوية أو مراكز القوات المساعدة أو ثكنات الجيش، أو في عربات مصلحته في انتظار الانتقال به إلى إدارته، إضافة إلى ضرورة قيام ضابط الشرطة القضائية بتفتيش وقائي للشخص ويسحب كل ما من شأنه الإضرار بسلامته أو بسلامة الغير،  حيث كثيرا ما تقع انتحارات أو اعتداءات سواء على الشخص نفسه أو على الغير.
يتم اللجوء إلى هذا الإجراء القانوني في الأحكام المسطرية المتعلقة بالبحث التمهيدي (المادة80 من ق.م.ج) حيث تمت إضافة فقرات تتعلق بالإجراءات المتعلقة بجرائم الإرهاب بمقتضى القانون الجديد للمسطرة الجنائية رقم01.22 كما تم تتميمه وتغييره بالقانون رقم03.03 المتعلق بمكافحة الإرهاب.
ومن أجل الإحاطة أكثر بمفهوم الحراسة النظرية، نرى أن من الضروري تمييزها عن بعض النظم المشابهة لها، وذلك كإيقاف الشخص وإبقائه من طرف الضابط قصد التأكد من هويته عملا بمقتضيات الفصل62 من قانون الدرك الملكي التي تنص على أن :” للدرك الملكي الحق على الدوام في مراقبة هوية الأشخاص الممكن لقاؤهم وتحقيقها، كما له الحق في إمساكه المدة اللازمة لإجراء هذا التحقيق على أن لا يتجاوز 24ساعة:.
كما يجب تمييزها كذلك عن إجراء الاعتقال الاحتياطي حيث يتم وضع المتهم في السجن أثناء كل أو بعض المدة التي تبدأ بإجراءات التحقيق الابتدائي وحتى صدور الحكم النهائي في التهمة المنسوبة إليه وذلك قبل صدور أي حكم في مواجهته .
يلجأ ضابط الشرطة القضائية إلى الوضع تحت الحراسة قصد تسهيل عمله وتحرياته وغايته إنه إجراء يحول دون فرار الشخص الموضوع تحت الحراسة النظرية، أو للحد من خطورته أو خوفا من تأثيره على سير البحث أو حماية الأدلة والبراهين المستدل منها على الجريمة التي يخشى أن يقوم بإخفاء معالمها أو تغييرها.
وقد اعتبر البعض الوضع تحت الحراسة النظرية حالة شادة بحيث يصعب تصور وضعية وسطى بين حالة الاعتقال وحالة الحرية.
وعلى الرغم من أن اللجوء إلى الوضع تحت الحراسة النظرية لا ينبغي أن يمارس إلا في الحالات المحددة حصرا في القانون، فإن سلطة الضابطة القضائية التقديرية تبقى مع ذلك واسعة جدا انطلاقا من العبارة التي أوردها المشرع “لحاجيات يقتضيها البحث”

*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*ذلك أن المشرع لم يستلزم تعليل الأمر بالوضع تحت الحراسة النظرية، وبالتالي يبقى اللجوء إليه رهين بمزاج الضابط المكلف بالبحث التمهيدي،  والذي يفترض فيه الشرف والنزاهة إضافة إلى تمتعه بحس مهني يمكنه من الموازنة بين ضرورات البحث لفائدة العدالة وبين المحافظة على حريات الأفراد وحقوقهم. خاصة وأن الوضع تحت الحراسة أحيانا قد يلحق الأذى بالأبرياء ويسيء إلى سمعتهم وكرامتهم فيصبحوا مدانين من طرف المجتمع، قبل أن تقول العدالة كلمتها في حقهم.
ويختلف الوضع تحت الحراسة النظرية في مسطرة البحث التمهيدي عنه في مسطرة البحث التلبسي في نقطتين:
النقطة الأولى: لا يمكن تمديد الحراسة النظرية في إطار مسطرة البحث التمهيدي إلا إذا دعت ضرورة البحث ذلك، أما في مسطرة البحث التلبسي فلا يمكن تمديد الحراسة النظرية إلا إذا وجدت أدلة خطيرة ومتناسقة ضد الشخص الموضوع تحت الحراسة النظرية.
النقطة الثانية: في إطار البحث التمهيدي لا يمكن تمديد الحراسة النظرية إلا بعد تقديم الشخص لزوما إلى وكيل الملك قبل انتهاء المدة المحددة، وبعد إنصات وكيل الملك إلى قول الشخص المساق إليه يجوز له منح إذن كتابي بتمديد أجل إبقائه تحت الحراسة.
ثانيا: إجراءات الحراسة النظرية
يقصد بإجراءات الحراسة النظرية تلك الشكليات المفروضة على ضباط الشرطة القضائية عند قيامهم بهذا التدبير الماس بحرية الأشخاص، درءا لما يمكن أن يترتب عليه من تجاوزات قد ترتب المسؤولية على المخل بها. وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن هذه الإجراءات المتعلقة بالوضع تحت الحراسة تعتبر واحدة، سواء تعلق الأمر بالبحث التمهيدي أو البحث في حالة تلبس، رغم استهلال المادة80 من ق.م.ج المتعلقة بالوضع تحت الحراسة النظرية في البحث التمهيدي، بضرورة أن يتعلق هذا البحث بجناية أو أجنحة يعاقب عليها بالحبس، وهو تعبير لم تستعمله المادة66 من ق.م.ج المتعلقة بالوضع تحت الحراسة بمناسبة البحث في حالة تلبس. إلا أن هذا الأمر لا يعطي أية خصوصية للوضع تحت الحراسة، في حالة البحث التمهيدي، لأنه رغم أن المادة66 من ق.م.ج المتعلق بالتلبس لم تشترط أن يتعلق الأمر بجناية أو جنحة معاقبة بالحبس لكي يتم الوضع تحت الحراسة النظرية، فإن هذا الشرط يعتبر واجبا بالنسبة للوضع تحت الحراسة في حالة تلبس أيضا عملا بمقتضيات المادة56 من ق.م.ج التي حصرت تعريف حالة التلبس في الجناية أو الجنحة .
إذا كانت الإجراءات المشار إليها في المواد المنظمة لهذا التدبير، بمثابة ضمانات أوردها المشرع من أجل تفادي بعض التجاوزات التي قد تمس بحرية الفرد، فقد أغفل عند إلحاقه الفقرات الخاصة بالقانون رقم 03-03 المتعلقة بمكافحة الإرهاب إلى القانون رقم01.22 تحديد ضمانات خاصة للمشبوه فيه خلال هاته الجرائم حيث اكتفى بالنص على مدة الحراسة النظرية الخاصة بهاته الجرائم (الإرهابية)، وبالتالي يمكن أن نستشف أن المشرع أراد الإبقاء على الإجراءات والشكليات والضمانات المقررة للجرائم الأخرى حيث تم تحديدها على سبيل الوجوب.
إن الضابط يضمن في محضر سماعه أي شخص موضوع تحت الحراسة يوم وساعة ضبطه ويوم وساعة إطلاق سراحه أو تقديمه إلى القاضي المختص، والمقصود من هذا الإجراء هو تمكين النيابة العامة من مراقبة ضباط الشرطة فيما يقومون به من خلال الوضع تحت الحراسة، وضمانا لقانونية الوضع تحت الحراسة أوجبت المادة66 ق.م.ج على ضابط الشرطة القضائية مسك سجل ترقم صفحاته وتذيل بتوقيع من وكيل الملك في كل المجالات التي يمكن أن يوضع الأشخاص فيها تحت الحراسة النظرية، غير أن المشرع أغفل تعيين ما يريد أن يقصد به المجالات حيث استعمل كلمة عامة، فوجود هذا السجل ضروري في كل مركز عائد للشرطة القضائية يحتمل أن يأوي أي شخص تحت الحراسة النظرية، وسبب ذلك وساعة بداية ونهاية الحراسة النظرية ومدة الاستنطاق وأوقات الراحة والحالة البدنية والصحية للشخص والتغذية المقدمة له. ويجب أن يوقع في هذا السجل كل من الشخص الموضوع تحت الحراسة وضابط الشرطة القضائية بمجرد انتهاء فترة الوضع، وإذا كان الشخص غير قادر على التوقيع أو ووضع بصمة يده أو رفض القيام به فإن ضابط الشرطة يشير إلى ذلك.
ومن أجل ضمان فعالية هذا الإجراء أوجبت المادة66 من ق.م.ج عرض هذا السجل على وكيل الملك للاطلاع عليه ومراقبته والتأشير عليه مرة كل شهر على الأقل.
إن ضابط الشرطة القضائية لا يكون حرا في اللجوء إلى هذا الإجراء وإنما هو مراقب من قبل النيابة العامة حيث تنص الفقرة الثانية من المادة 16من ق.م.ج على :” يسير وكيل الملك أعمال الشرطة القضائية في دائرة نفوذه”، حيث يمكن للنيابة العامة أن تقوم بوضع حد للحراسة النظرية أو أن تأمر بإحضار الشخص المحتجز أمامها.
كما أوجبت المادة67 انه بمجرد وضع المشبوه فيه تحت الحراسة النظرية، يتوجب على ضابط الشرطة القضائية أن يقوم أولا، بإشعار عائلته بهذا الإجراء فور اتخاذ قرار وضعه تحت الحراسة بأية وسيلة من الوسائل المكنة ويشير إلى ذلك في المحضر، حيث يمكننا أن نعلل هذا الإجراء بأنه يهدف إلى طمأنة عائلة الشخص الموضوع تحت الحراسة بوجوده، لأن غيبته دون سابق إشعار أو إنذار يثير قلق عائلته عليه. وثانيا، أوجبت هذه المادة على ضابط الشرطة القضائية أن يوجه لائحة بأسماء الأشخاص الذين تم وضعهم تحت الحراسة النظرية خلال الأربع والعشرين ساعة يوميا إلى النيابة العامة.
وكما سبقت الإشارة إلى ذلك من قبل يمكن لضابط الشرطة القضائية إجراء تفتيش جسدي على كل شخص ثم وضعه تحت الحراسة النظرية  وذلك من أجل تجريده من أي وسيلة قد تكون سببا في أديته أو أدية غيره.
ومن مستجدات قانون المسطرة الجنائية هو الأخذ بضمان حرمة المرأة عند التفتيش وذلك بمنعه ضابط الشرطة القضائية من تفتيش المرأة إذا كان الضابط رجلا.
وإذا دعت الضرورة إلى تفتيش المرأة فإن ضابط الشرطة ينتدب امرأة لتقوم بمهمة التفتيش ما لم يكن بطبيعة الحال ضابط الشرطة امرأة.
عند ملاحظة هذه الإجراءات الجديدة نجدها على قدر كبير من الأهمية لأنها تضمن حقوقا للشخص المعتقل وتحميه من تعسف ضابط الشرطة، لكن الأمر رهين بفعالية وتفعيل هذه النصوص، فليست العبرة بالنصوص وتعددها وإنما العبرة بإعمالها إعمالا حسنا وقانونيا .
وبدوره نص المشرع الفرنسي على مثل هاته الضمانات أو الإجراءات الأساسية للمشبوه فيه الموضوع تحت الحراسة، وذلك من خلال المواد       157-158-159-160-161-162 شأنه في ذلك شأن المشرع المغربي . إلا أن السؤال الذي يلقى بظلاله علينا هو أساسا ما يتعلق بالمدة القانونية لهذا التدبير.
الفقرة الثانية: مدة الوضع تحت الحراسة النظرية
خضعت فترة الحراسة النظرية لتعديلات أساسية كان القصد من هذا التعديل التقليص من فترتها احتراما لحقوق وكرامة الإنسان، حيث ليس من المنطق احتفاظ ضابط الشرطة القضائية بمشبوه فيه مدة زمنية تم يحال على المحكمة وتحكم هذه الأخيرة ببراءته.
كانت هذه المدة محددة بمقتضى ظهير1959 حسب المادة68 و82 من المسطرة الجنائية ب48 ساعة مع السماح للنيابة العامة بتمديدها مرة واحدة لمدة 24ساعة وذلك بإذن كتابي من طرفها، وتضاعف هذه الآجال في حالة التلبس بجناية أو جنحة تتعلق بأمن الدولة الداخلي أو الخارجي، حيث تصل مدة الوضع تحت الحراسة في هذه الجرائم إلى 96ساعة، تمدد 48ساعة، وهذا ما حدا بجميع أنصار الحقوق والحريات إلى التصفيق لما أورده هذا القانون.
غير أن هذا التصفيق لم يدم إلا ثلاث سنوات ونصف، حيث صدر بعد ذلك ظهير 18شتنبر1962 الذي ضاعف مباشرة تلك المدة إذ رفعها من 48 ساعة إلى 96ساعة قابلة للتمديد مرة واحدة لمدة 48ساعة (أي 6أيام في المجموع)، وإلى الضعف عندما يتعلق الأمر بالجنح والجنايات الماسة بأمن الدولة مع إمكانية تمديدها (أي 12يوما)، وقد ألحق هذا التعديل ضربة قاسية بمجال الحريات الفردية في المغرب بحيث دام هذا الوضع إلى غاية1991 بحيث ثم التراجع عن ذلك الوضع والعودة إلى الوضعية الأولى، أي ما بين1959 و1962. وقد كان لهذا التراجع أسباب داخلية وخارجية معروفة انبثقت عن مقترحات المجلس الاستشاري لحقوق الإنسان الذي ثم تأسيسه في 8ماي1990 تحت عدة ضغوط من منظمات وطنية والتي كانت متعطشة إلى إقامة جو عالمي تتوطد فيه دعائم وحقوق الإنسان .
واستجابة لحقوق الإنسان، ورعيا لكرامته نزل المشرع المغربي بفترة الوضع تحت الحراسة النظرية إلى حد معقول ومقبول، جعلها بمقتضى تعديل :3-12-1991 وذلك في المادتين 68 و82 من المسطرة الجنائية حيث جعلها في 48ساعة تمدد في حالة الضرورة لمدة واحدة 24ساعة بإذن كتابي من النيابة العامة. وفي جرائم أمن الدولة تقدر هاته الفترة ب96 ساعة تمدد مرة واحدة لمدة مساوية لها أي لأربعة أيام فيصير مجموع فترة الوضع تحت الحراسة النظرية في جرائم أمن الدولة الداخلي 8أيام. وفي جرائم أمن الدولة الخارجي الخاضعة لاختصاص محكمة العدل العسكري 10أيام تمدد كلما تطلب الأمر ذلك.
وبموجب قانون 01.22 المتعلق بالمسطرة الجنائية استقرت فترة الوضع تحت الحراسة النظرية على 48ساعة قابلة للتمديد مرة واحدة ب 24ساعة.
وإذا كان القانون قد خول لضباط الشرطة القضائية أثناء قيامهم بالمعاينات الاحتفاظ بشخص أو عدة أشخاص ليكونوا رهن إشارتهم فلهم أن يضعوهم تحت الحراسة النظرية، لكن لا بد من الحصول على إذن كتابي من النيابة العامة، ويتعين تقديمه لزوما إلى وكيل الملك أو الوكيل العام للملك قبل انتهاء فترة الوضع تحت الحراسة (48ساعة).
غير أنه إذا ارتأى ضابط الشرطة إبقاء المشبوه فيه أكثر من 48ساعة لضرورات البحث،فعليه أن يحصل على إذن بذلك من النيابة العامة بتمديد فترة الوضع تحت الحراسة لمرة واحدة ولمدة 24ساعة كما أشارت المادة80 من ق.م.ج.
وإذا تعلق الأمر بجريمة إرهابية أو بالجرائم المشار إليها في المادة108 من قانون22.01 (المعدل والمتم بمقتضى القانون رقم 03 ـ 03) المتعلق بمكافحة الإرهاب) فإن مدة الوضع تحت الحراسة النظرية تحدد في 96ساعة قابلة للتمديد مرتين لمدة 96ساعة في كل مرة، بناءا على إذن كتابي من النيابة العامة.  ويلاحظ أن قانون مكافحة الإرهاب أطال فترة الوضع تحت الحراسة النظرية، لعلة أن الإرهاب خطير يستوجب القيام بتحريات طويلة لما تصدره هذه الجريمة من رعب وخوف وانعدام الاستقرار والأمن بين الناس وهو ما يستوجب القيام بتحريات طويلة ومفيدة وربما قد تكون طويلة ومعقدة.
وإذا ما لاحظنا المشرع الفرنسي وحسب القواعد العامة التي قررتها المواد 63-77-145 من قانون الإجراءات الفرنسي ، يتبن لنا أنها لا تجيز حجز المشبوه فيه على ذمة هذه الإجراءات أكثر من 24ساعة يجوز أن تمدد إلى 24ساعة أخرى وذلك في الجرائم العادية.
وفيما يخص الإجراءات التي يتم اتخاذها في الجرائم المتعلقة بالإرهاب، مدد قانون الإجراءات الفرنسي من مدة الحراسة النظرية إلى 48ساعة أخرى، على عكس المشرع المغربي الذي تصل بموجبه مدة الحراسة النظرية إلى 12يوما في حالة تمديدها، حيث تصل هذه المدة في القانون الفرنسي إلى 4أيام فقط.
وفيما يخص الإجراءات التي ينص عليها المشرع المصري وذلك انطلاقا من الفقرة4 و5 و6 من المادة 7مكرر ، حيث يمكن للنيابة العامة أن تمنح الإذن لمأمور الضبط بالقبض على المتهم لمدة لا تتجاوز سبعة أيام وكذا إجبارها على استجواب المتهم المقبوض عليه بعد انتهاء المدة المشار إليها في الفقرة الثالثة من المادة المذكورة وذلك في ظرف 72ساعة من عرضه عليها ثم تأمر بحبسه احتياطيا أو إطلاق سراحه وبالتالي تكون المدة الكاملة هي 10أيام وتكون مع ذلك أقل قساوة من المشرع المغربي الذي مددها إلى 12يوما.
والظاهر أن الحكومة المغربية انتهزت فرصة الأحداث الدولية والوطنية (أحداث*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*16ماي2006) من أجل إحكام قبضتها من جديد على مجريات الأمور تحت غطاء مكافحة الإرهاب والتراجع عن المكتسبات التي حققها المجال الحقوقي في إطار المسطرة الجنائية الجديدة .
فهل الجريمة الإرهابية بمفهومها غير الواضح أخطر من جرائم أمن الدولة حتى يتم سلب جميع الضمانات المرتبطة بالحراسة النظرية لمرتكبيها. وما هي إمكانية اتصال المشبوه فيه الموضوع تحت الحراسة النظرية بمحام لمؤازرته؟*
_الفقرة الثالثة : الاتصال بمحام_*
من بين المستجدات التي جاء بها قانون رقم 22.01المتعلق بالمسطرة الجنائية، إمكانية اتصال الشخص الموضوع تحت الحراسة النظرية عند تمديدها بمحام، فقد نصت في الفقرات 4-5-6-7 من الفصل66 من نفس القانون على هذه الإمكانية حيث وضعت مجموعة من الإجراءات التي يجب احترامها ووضعت كذلك شروط وآجال لا يجب تجاوزها.
وقد اختلفت الآراء بخصوص إمكانية اتصال المشبوه فيه بمحام خلال البحث التمهيدي حيث تعددت هذه الآراء واختلفت وثم تقسيمها إلى ثلاث اتجاهات متباينة:
الاتجاه الأول : من بين المتبنين لهذا الاتجاه نجد إيطاليا والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، حيث تؤكد على أحقية المشتبه فيه في الاستعانة بمحام أمام الشرطة حيث تم إلزامها باحترام هذا الحق، وقد تم إدراجه ضمن الدستور الذي يعد أسمى وثيقة للبلاد واعتبرت عدم احترامه خرقا لقاعدة دستورية، وهو ما يبين أهمية هذه المرحلة وما قد تكون لها من تأثير على مصير ومستقبل المحاكمة العادلة حيث يتم تنبيه المشتبه فيه إلى إمكانية استعماله لهذا الحق.
الاتجاه الثاني: نجد من بين الدول التي تعمل بهذا النظام كل من ألمانيا وفرنسا، وذلك أن هذا الحق ليس مطلقا وإنما تقتصر على جوانب محددة حيث نجد المشرع الألماني يقصر حق المحامي في المراقبة فقط أي أن دوره يعتبر سلبيا، أما المشرع الفرنسي فحدد دور المحامي في الحديث مع المشبوه فيه واعتبر حضور المحامي مشروطا بمرور أجل 20ساعة من الوضع تحت الحراسة النظرية.
الاتجاه الثالث: يمنع هذا الاتجاه المشتبه فيه من الاستعانة بالمحامي من خلال البحث التمهيدي، ومن بين أنصار هذا الاتجاه الذي ينص على هذا المنع بشكل صريح مثل المشرع المصري، كما يمكن ملاحظة أن المشرع المغربي قد قيد الاتصال بمحام بتمديد الحراسة النظرية، ومن بين المبررات التي يقدمها أصحاب هذا الاتجاه هو كون مرحلة البحث تتميز بطابع السرية.
وبالعودة إلى قانون المسطرة الجنائية المغربي نجد من بين الشروط والشكليات التي حددها المشرع من أجل تمتيع المشتبه فيه بهذا الإجراء، وذلك إن تم تمديد فترة الحراسة النظرية  وأن ينصب المشتبه فيه محاميا عنه خلال هذه المرحلة، حيث أن المشبوه فيه هو الذي يقوم بطلب تنصيب محام من ضابط الشرطة القضائية، كما يحق للمحامي في حالة نيابته عن الشخص الموضوع تحت الحراسة النظرية أن يطلب من النيابة العامة الترخيص له بالاتصال بالشخص المذكور، وذلك ابتداء من الساعة الأولى من فترة تمديدها ويتم الاتصال لمدة زمنية محددة لا تجاوز 30دقيقة، تحت مراقبة ضابط الشرطة القضائية وذلك في ظروف تكفل سرية المقابلة أي دون سماع عناصر الشرطة لما يدور من أحاديث، غير أنه إذا تعذر على المحامي الحصول على الترخيص المطلوب لبعد المسافة، فإن ضابط الشرطة يأذن بصفة استثنائية للمحامي بالاتصال بالشخص الموضوع تحت الحراسة النظرية، ويدفع على الفور تقريرا بهذا الشأن إلى النيابة العامة، حيث يمكن استعمال وسائل الاتصال المتوفرة في مثل هذه الحالات بين الشرطة القضائية والنيابة العامة كالفاكس أو الهاتف.
كما يحق للنيابة العامة أن تؤخر الترخيص للمحامي بهذا الاتصال، وذلك بناء على طلب من ضابط الشرطة القضائية إذا ارتأى من هذا التأخير ضرورة البحث خصوصا في الجرائم المنصوص عليها حصرا غفي المادة108  من ق.م.ج والتي تتعلق بجرائم أمن الدولة، أو العصابات الإجرامية… وإذا تعلق الأمر بجريمة إرهابية، ولا يمكن أن يتجاوز التأخير 48ساعة وهذا حيث يمكن التمديد في الحالة الأخيرة (أي الجريمة الإرهابية) مرتين (96ساعة كل مرة) بالإضافة للمدة الأصلية 96ساعة أيضا، ولكن الاتصال يتم في بداية التمديد الأول أي بداية من الساعة97 منذ بداية الوضع تحت الحراسة أو على الأكثر في حالة تأخيره من طرف النيابة العامة بعد الساعة144 من بداية الوضع تحت الحراسة أي 96+48 ساعة على الأكثر .
وتجدر الإشارة إلى أنه يمكن للمحامي المرخص له بالاتصال مع الشخص الموضوع تحت الحراسة النظرية، أن يقدم أثناء مدة تمديدها وثائق أو ملاحظات كتابية للشرطة القضائية أو للنيابة العامة قصد إضافتها للمحضر مقابل إشهاد بذلك، كما يمنع على المحامي إخبار أي شخص بما راج خلال الاتصال بموكله قبل انتهاء مدة الحراسة النظرية.
كما تجدر الإشارة كذلك إلى أنه يحق للشخص أن يعين محام من اختياره للاتصال به في حالة تمديد الحراسة، كما يمكن أيضا للمحامي الذي ينتصب للدفاع عن الشخص الموضوع تحت الحراسة أن يطلب الاتصال بالشخص المعني بالأمر غير أنه من الطبيعي إذا لم يرغب الشخص الموضوع تحت الحراسة في الاتصال بمحام فإنه إرادته هي التي تطبق مادام الأمر يتعلق بحق من حقوقه، كما أن مدة الاتصال لا يجب أن تتجاوز 30دقيقة في جميع الأحوال حتى لو تعدد عدد المحامين.والسماح للشخص الموضوع تحت الحراسة النظرية بالاتصال بمحام يدخل في باب الحقوق المتفرعة عن المحاكمة العادلة، لأنه يمكن هذا الشخص من حقه في طلب المساعدة من محام يختاره بنفسه لحماية حقوقه وإثابتها والدفاع عن مصالحه في جميع مراحل البحث الذي تجريه الشرطة القضائية وهو ما من شأنه أن يتيح للشخص الموضوع تحت الحراسة تمكين محاميه في وقت مبكر من معلومات ومعطيات عن القضية تساعده في تهيئ دفاعه عنه مبكرا .
وها هو القضاء الفرنسي قرر بطلان مسطرة البحث نتيجة عدم احترام حق الاتصال بالمحامي باعتباره خرقا لحق الدفاع تطبيقا لأحكام المادة802 من ق.م.ج الفرنسي التي تدعو المحاكم إلى التصريح بالبطلان إذا نتج عنه مساس الشخص الموضوع تحت الحراسة الذي تمسك بهذا الحق في الحالات التي يرتب فيها القانون هذا الجزاء على خرق الشكليات المسطرية أو عدم احترامها .
إن خرق هذا المقتضى بالإضافة إلى أنه يخرق المقتضيات المقررة لتنظيم المحاماة الذي يعطي لوكالة المحامي مجالا واسعا في سبيل تحقيق شروط المحاكمة العادلة، فإنه يحد من حقوق دفاع المتهم وذلك بالحيلولة دون وصول المحامي إلى وسائل الدفاع قبل اندثارها أو إهمالها وتحريفها، كما يحرم المتهم من الضمانات الدنيا المقررة، وخاصة منها منحه تسهيلات لإعداد دفاعه وعدم إكراهه على الشهادة أو الاعتراف على نفسه. فهل قرر المشرع المغربي جزاء للإخلال بأحكام الوضع تحت الحراسة النظرية كما فعل المشرع الفرنسي؟*_الفقرة الرابعة: جزاء الإخلال بأحكام الوضع تحت الحراسة النظرية_*
فترة الوضع تحت الحراسة مدة قانونية لا يجوز للضابط أن يتجاوزها، ولا أدل على ذلك من أن القانون أوجب عليه -كما سبق- التقيد ببعض الشروط… وكلها ضمانة أكيدة حتى يتم الوضع تحت الحراسة في إطاره القانوني الصحيح، وكل تجاوز عن مدته يعتبر خرقا للقانون، وبالتالي يكون الضابط قد تعسف في استعمال السلطة، والشطط في استعمال السلطة يعاقب عليه القانون الجنائي بالتجريد من الحقوق الوطنية .
غير أن المشرع لم ينص صراحة على جزاء الإجراء  للإخلال بأحكام الحراسة النظرية، وإن كان قد أفرد نصوصا قانونية جديدة تجرم فعل الإعتقال التعسفي و تعاقب عليه.
وذلك خلافا للمادة63 من ق.م.ج المتعلقة بالتفتيش، والتي يقرر ضرورة احترام الإجراءات المنصوص عليها في الفصول59 و60 و62 من ق.م.ج تحت طائلة بطلان الإجراءات المعيبة وما قد يترتب عنه من إجراءات لاحقة .
ونظرا لأن قانون المسطرة الجنائية الجديد تبنى بخصوص هذه النقطة موقف قانون المسطرة الجنائية الملغى، فإن الخلاف سيظل قائما بين الفقه والقضاء. ففي الوقت الذي يرى فيه الدكتور أحمد الخمليشي “بأن كل تجاوز لفترة الوضع تحت الحراسة يؤدي إلى بطلان محضر البحث التمهيدي سواء كان التجاوز من الضابط أو بناء على تمديد غير قانوني”  فإن أحكام القضاء المغربي تذهب خلاف ذلك.
وقد جاء في قرار للمجلس الأعلى: ومن جهة أخرى فإن القواعد المتعلقة بالوضع تحت الحراسة النظرية لم يجعلها القانون تحت طائلة البطلان، وعليه فلا يمكن أن يترتب عنها البطلان إلا إذا تبث أن عدم مراعاتها جعل البحث عن الحقيقة وإثباتها مشوبين في بعيوب في الجوهر .
كما جاء قرار للمجلس الأعلى: “لئن كان قانون المسطرة الجنائية (الملغى) قد حدد في الفصلين68 و69 منه مدة الوضع تحت الحراسة النظرية وعبر عن ذلك بصيغة الوجوب فإنه لم يرتب جزاء البطلان عن عدم احترام ذلك كما فعل بالنسبة للمقتضيات المنصوص عليها في الفصول61 و62 و64 و65 منه إذ قد يتعذر تقديم الشخص في الوقت المحدد لأسباب تتعلق بالبحث كما هو الحال في النازلة التي تطلبت القيام بعديد من المعاينات وليس في هذا ما يمكن اعتباره خرقا لحقوق الدفاع أو مس بحرية الأشخاص” .

*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*وإذا كان المشرع لم يرتب جزاء البطلان على خرق شكليات وقواعد الحراسة النظرية، فإن مقتضيات المادة751 من قانون المسطرة الجنائية تبقى قابلة للتطبيق على خرق تلك الإجراءات، وتنص هذه المادة على أن كل إجراء يأمر به قانون م.ج، ولم يثبت إنجازه على الوجه القانوني يعد كأنه لم ينجز. ويؤدي ذلك إلى اعتبار كل إجراء أنجز خرقا للقواعد المنظمة لمسطرة الحراسة النظرية عديم الأثر وكأن لم يكن. وبمثابة ذلك الاستماع إلى شخص بعد نهاية فترة الحراسة النظرية، أو مواجهته مع الغير وهو معتقل وبعد نهاية المدة القانونية للحراسة النظرية، فيعتبر محضر الاستماع أو المواجهة كأن لم ينجزا لأنهما أنجزا خرقا للقانون .
ولعل المجلس الأعلى يكون قد تأثر بالاجتهاد القضائي الفرنسي  الذي اعتبر أن عدم احترام الإجراءات المتعلقة بالوضع تحت الحراسة لا يؤدي إلى بطلان المسطرة عندما لا يظهر أن هذا الإجراء قد تسبب في تعييب البحث عن الحقيقة، وإما  بالتأويل للفصل751 من ق.م.ج الذي ينص على أن :” كل إجراء أمر به هذا القانون ولم يثبت إنجازه على الوجه القانوني يعد كأن لم ينجز”.
وبالعودة إلى وجهة نظر الفقه، يرى الأستاذ “العلمي عبد الواحد”  أنه لا يمكن الاقتصار على بطلان المحضر الذي لم تحترم فيه المدة القانونية للوضع تحت الحراسة النظرية لكونه معيبا شكلا، بل أجاز تحريك الدعوى العمومية ضد ضباط الشرطة القضائية الذين يلجؤون إلى هذا الإجراء بصورة تحكمية ضد المشبوه فيه الموضوع تحت الحراسة.
وهو نفس الاتجاه الذي ذهب إليه الأستاذ “محمد عياط”  حيث يرى بأن إغفال المشرع لتبيان الأثر المترتب على الإخلال بأحكام الوضع تحت الحراسة النظرية بنص صريح، فيه تقصير غير معقول خاصة إذا قارنا ذلك الموقف بموقفه من أحكام التفتيش، حيث كان عليه أن يساوي الإخلال بأحكام الوضع تحت الحراسة صراحة بأحكام التفتيش من حيث الآثار المترتبة عليها وهو البطلان.
___________________________________________
-الحسن البوعيسي: عمل الضابطة القضائية بالمغرب دراسة نظرية وتطبيقية ص223
-أحمد الخمليشي شرح قانون م.ج جزء**I**. مطبعة المعارف الجديدة سنة1995 ص287
-أحمد أجويد شرح قانون المسطرة الجنائية الجديد الجزء**I** ص236
-الحسن هوداية: الحراسة النظرية بين التشريع والاجتهاد القضائي مطبعة دار السلام الرباط طبعة2002 ص9
-عبد الله العلوي السليماني منشور بمجلة الملحق القضائي عرض حول الاعتقال الاحتياطي عدد 18دجنبر1987 ص42
-تقديم محمد بوزبع شرح قانون المسطرة الجنائية ج**I** ص145
-الحسن البوعيسي : عمل الضابطة القضائية بالمغرب.مرجع سابق ص223
-الحسن هوداية: الحراسة النظرية بين التشريع والاجتهاد القضائي ص10 مرجع سابق
-مؤلف الإرهاب وحقوق الإنسان. الجمعية المغربية لحقوق الإنسان مركز الإعلام والتوزيع ص87
-الحسن البوعيسي: عمل الضابطة القضائية ص314 “مرجع سابق”
-وزارة العدل: شرح قانون المسطرة الجنائية ج**I**.العدد2.2004/ص147-148
-وزارة العدل: شرح قانون المسطرة الجنائية الجزء**I**، مرجع سابق، ص130
-احمد أجويد: شرح قانون المسطرة الجنائية الجديد، الجزء الأول ص262
-**Michel Laure rossot proposition de reforme du code de procedure penale** 16**ème éditionp:172-173-174**.
-مقال للأستاذ عبد اللطيف الخاتمي، الوضع تحت الحراسة النظرية والمحاكمة العادلة منشور مؤلف الإرهاب وحقوق الإنسان ص85 وما بعدها.
-يلاحظ أن المادة66 لم توجب في حالة تمديد فترة الحراسة النظرية تقديم الموضوع تحت هذا الإجراء إلى النيابة العامة بينما نجد المادة80 وبصفة استثنائية تمكن منح الإذن بالتمديد بمقرر معلل بأسباب دون أن يقدم الشخص للنيابة العامة.
-مضاف بالقانون رقم86-1020 الصادر في شتنبر1986 بشأن مكافحة الإرهاب.
-مضاف بالقانون رقم105 سنة1980 بإنشاء محاكم  أمن الدولة بموجب المادة5 من القانون97 لسنة92
-عبد الطيف الخاتمي، مؤلف الإرهاب وحقوق الإنسان، مرجع سابق ص87
-أحمد الخمليشي: شرح قانون المسطرة الجنائية جزء**I**ص276 مرجع سابق
-وزارة العدل: شرح قانون المسطرة الجنائية الجزء**I**، مرجع سابق، ص130
-وزارة العدل: شرح قانون المسطرة الجنائية الجزء**I**، مرجع سابق، ص132
-مقال د.عبد اللطيف الخاتمي، الوضع تحت الحراسة النظرية والمحاكمة العادلة مؤلف الإرهاب وحقوق الإنسان “مرجع سابق” ص88
-أحمد أجويد: شرح قانون المسطرة الجنائية الجديد، مرجع سابق ص242
-عبد السلام بوهوش وعبد المجيد شفيق، الجريمة الإرهابية في التشريع المغربي، مرجع سابق، ص209
-احمد الخمليشي شرح قانون المسطرة الجنائية الجزء الأول طبعة1980 ص211
-قرار بتاريخ 14يوليو1972 قضية عدد39047. وقرار عدد157 بتاريخ 26/10/1973 قضية عدد44381
-قرارا عدد2461 بتاريخ 25/3/1986 مجلة القضاء والقانون عدد138 ص279
-وزارة العدل: شرح قانون المسطرة الجنائية الجزء**I**، مرجع سابق، ص134
-مجلة المحاماة العدد15 ص:87 حكم عدد773 بتاريخ 13-4-79
-عبد الواحد العملي: شرح قانون المسطرة الجنائية مرجع سابق ص235-236-237-238
-محمد عياط حماية حقوق الإنسان في مرحلة ما قبل المحاكمة على ضوء ق.م.ج مرجع سابق ص:58-59*

*مكافحة الإرهاب و حماية حقوق الإنسان**
الفصل الثاني : ضمانات حقوق الإنسان في الجريمة الإرهابية
المبحث  الثاني: التحقيق الإعدادي في الجريمة الإرهابية
إن الرغبة الأكيدة في تقصي الحقائق دعت المشرع إلى استحداث نظام التحقيق الإعدادي من أجل توفير ضمانات هامة للحقوق الفردية والجماعية، والتحقيق الإعدادي يختلف عن البحث التمهيدي لا من حيث الجهة التي تقوم به ولا من حيث الضمانات المقررة له، فهو مرحلة قضائية لا بوليسية. ولذلك قيل أن التحقيق الإعدادي يتوسط البحث التمهيدي الذي تقوم به الشرطة القضائية والتحقيق النهائي الذي تختص به المحكمة في الجلسة .
ومن الناحية المسطرية يجري التحقيق إما بناء على ملتمس من النيابة العامة، وإما بناء على شكاية من المطالب بالحق المدني .
وتبعا لذلك تولى المشرع المغربي إقامة تنظيم خاص ومستقل لمسطرة التحقيق الإعدادي، وهذا ما سنعمل على توضيحه من خلال دراسة إجراءاته المسطرية (مطلب ثان) لكن قبل ذلك لن يفوتنا بيان المقصود بالتحقيق الإعدادي والجرائم الإرهابية الخاضعة له (مطلب أول).**المطلب الأول: التحقيق الإعدادي والجرائم الإرهابية الخاضعة له:
التحقيق الإعدادي موضوع متشعب وشائك، تكمن صعوبته في أن له مساسا مباشرا بحق من أهم حقوق الإنسان وهو الحق في الحرية الشخصية،  لهذا تولى المشرع المغربي تنظيمه بشكل مفصل في القسم الثالث من مدونة قانون المسطرة الجنائية من الفصل83 إلى غاية الفصل250 منه.
ولرفع اللبس عنه وإدراك الفرق الذي يميزه عن البحث التمهيدي والبحث النهائي، لا بد من تقديم تعريف واف وشامل له، مع إبراز أهم خصائصه ومميزاته في فقرة أولى وتعداد الجرائم الإرهابية الخاضعة له في فقرة ثانية.
الفقرة الأولى: مفهوم التحقيق الإعدادي
على ضوء مقتضيات قانون المسطرة الجنائية المؤرخ في 3أكتوبر2002، سوف يتضح أن المشرع المغربي أغفل أو تفادى تحديد المقصود بالتحقيق الإعدادي، مكتفيا بتنظيمه من خلال بيان مجاله وكذا مجمل الإجراءات التي تندرج في إطاره.
أولا: تعريف التحقيق الإعدادي
يقصد بالتحقيق الإعدادي، مختلف الإجراءات القضائية التي تتولى ممارستها سلطات التحقيق وعلى الوجه المحدد بنصوص قانون المسطرة الجنائية، وذلك من أجل تحقيق الأهداف التي من أجلها تم إحداث مؤسسة قاضي التحقيق: القيام بالتحقيق الجنائي لجمع الأدلة، ودراسة الملابسات الخاصة بالجريمة، قصد إحالة المتهم على جلسات الحكم.
ويترتب عن هذا التعريف نتائج أهمها:

*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*-    أن اختصاص تطبيق وتنفيذ إجراءات التحقيق الإعدادي موكول أمر القيام بها لقضاة التحقيق، وهذا يعني أن مؤسسة قضاء التحقيق هي المكلفة قانونا بالتحقيق الإعدادي.
-    أن قضاة التحقيق لا يمكنهم الشروع بالقيام بتنفيذ الإجراءات المسطرية إلا بناء على ملتمس صادر من النيابة العامة أو بناء على شكاية من الضحية مرفوقة بالمطالب المدنية .
ثانيا : خصائص التحقيق الإعدادي
رتب المشرع المغربي على عدم احترام بعض الإجراءات والشكليات المنصوص عليها قانونا بطلان هذه الإجراءات، بل ورتب على عدم احترام بعضها الآخر بطلان الإجراء نفسه وكذا الإجراءات التي تليه. وبالرغم من ذلك فالتحقيق يبقى كتابيا وسريا وغير حضوري، كما أن حقوق الدفاع تكون فيه غير تامة، باعتبار أن دور الدفاع لا يتعدى طرح الأسئلة على الأطراف بواسطة قاضي التحقيق .
ومن ضمن أبرز خصائص التحقيق الإعدادي، والتي تشكل إحدى أهم الضمانات الهامة للمتهم وللحريات الفردية، هو أنه ذو طبيعة قضائية وذلك خلافا لمسطرة البحث التمهيدي وبناء عليه وبالنظر للطبيعة القضائية لمؤسسة التحقيق الإعدادي يمكن استنتاج أن قاضي التحقيق حكم وليس خصما على غرار النيابة العامة.
وقد تم التأكيد على الطابع القضائي الصرف لمؤسسة التحقيق الإعدادي على مستوى آخر فإذا كانت مسطرة التحقيق الإعدادي يوكل أمر إنجازها لقضاة التحقيق فإن المشرع إمعانا منه في عدم إهدار مجمل هذه الضمانات المعترف بها للمواطن/المتهم، فإنه أوكل أمر إنجاز التحقيق تحت مراقبة سلطة أعلى من قضاة التحقيق وتعتبر درجة استئناف لقراراتهم وهي الغرفة الجنحية .
الفقرة الثانية: الجرائم الإرهابية الخاضعة للتحقيق الإعدادي:
لم ينص قانون رقم 03.03 المتعلق بمكافحة الإرهاب على إلزامية أو اختيارية التحقيق الإعدادي في الجرائم الإرهابية، ولكن بالرجوع إلى القواعد العامة المنصوص عليها في قانون المسطرة الجنائية ولا سيما المادة83 منه يتبين أن التحقيق في القضايا الإرهابية يكون إلزاميا:
-    في الجنايات الإرهابية المعاقب عليها بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد أو التي يصل الحد الأقصى للعقوبة المقرة لها ثلاثين سنة.
-    في الجنايات الإرهابية المرتكبة من طرف الأحداث.
وفي المقابل يكون التحقيق الإعدادي اختياريا فيما عدا ذلك من الجنايات، ويتعلق الأمر بالجنايات الإرهابية التي يرتكبها الرشداء إذا كانت عقوبتها السجن المؤقت، وفي الجنح المرتكبة من طرف الأحداث، وفي الجنح التي يكون الحد الأقصى للعقوبة المقررة لها خمس سنوات أو أكثر .*
*المطلب الثاني: تعداد إجراءات التحقيق الإعدادي:**
تنص المادة85 من ق.م.ج على أن قاضي التحقيق يقوم –وفقا للقانون- بجميع إجراءات التحقيق التي يراها صالحة للكشف عن الحقيقة، فقاضي التحقيق إذن يملك سلطة اتخاذ جميع الإجراءات التي تستهدف الوصول إلى الحقيقة، ولا يتقيد فيما ينجزه إلا بنصوص القانون سواء تعلق الأمر بقانون المسطرة الجنائية أو بالقانون الجنائي أو باقي التشريعات المتعلقة بحقوق الأفراد وحرياتهم.
والجريمة الإرهابية عندما تحال على التحقيق الإعدادي (اختياريا أو إجباريا) تخضع في أحكامها للمقتضيات المنصوص عليها في قانون المسطرة الجنائية المتعلقة بالتحقيق الإعدادي مع مراعاة الأحكام الخاصة المنصوص عليها في قانون رقم03.03 المتعلق بمكافحة الإرهاب في موضوع التنقل والتفتيش والحجز وكذا في موضوع التقاط المكالمات والاتصالات المنجزة عن بعد والتي سنعمد على التفصيل فيها.
وبناء عليه تشكل هذه القواعد الإجرائية التي سنعمل على تحليلها الجانب العملي في كل القوانين ومنها قانون الإرهاب، حيث أنها تنظم إجراءات البحث والتحري عن الجرائم، وتقرن ممارستها بشكليات لابد من وجودها لصحة هذه الإجراءات، وضمان نزاهتها وفعاليتها.
وهكذا سنتناول كل إجراء منها على النحو التالي : إجراءات البحث حول شخصية المتهم (فقرة أولى)، التنقل والتفتيش والحجز (فقرة ثانية) إجراء الفحص الطبي والخضوع للعلاج (فقرة ثالثة) التقاط المكالمات والاتصالات (فقرة رابعة) وأخيرا، مراقبة التحويلات المالية وحركية الأموال (فقرة خامسة).*
*الفقرة الأولى: إجراء بحث حول شخصية المتهم:
يقوم قاضي التحقيق إلزاميا في مادة الجنايات، واختياريا في مادة الجنح بإجراء بحث حول شخصية المتهم وحالته العائلية والاجتماعية، وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، يقوم قاضي التحقيق بإجراء بحث حول التدابير الكفيلة بتسهيل إعادة إدماج المتهم في المجتمع، إذا كانت سنه تقل عن عشرين سنة، وكانت العقوبة المقررة لا تتجاوز خمس سنوات، وارتأى قاضي التحقيق وضع المتهم تحت الاعتقال الاحتياطي .
فهذا الإجراء يعتبر من الأهمية بما كان، فمن شانه أن يعطي قاضي التحقيق صورة واضحة عن الشخص الذي يحال عليه للتحقيق معه وكذا وضعيته العائلية والشخصية وسوابقه القضائية إن كان له سوابق.
وتطبيقا لمقتضيات المادة134 م.ج والتي تنص على أنه :” يطلب قاضي التحقيق من المتهم بمجرد مثوله الأول أمامه بيان اسمه العائلي والشخصي ونسبه، وتاريخ ومكان ولادته وحالته العائلية ومهنته ومكان إقامته وسوابقه القضائية، وله عند الاقتضاء، أن يأمر بكل التحريات للتحقق من هوية المتهم بما في ذلك عرضه على مصلحة التشخيص القضائي أو إخضاعه للفحص الطبي.
وتتميز عملية التأكد من هوية المتهم بكونها ذات مستويين: فعلى المستوى الأول، وهو الذي يتميز بانعدام الشك حول هويته، بحيث يكون سهلا بالنسبة لقاضي التحقيق التحقق منها وذلك من خلال، بيان اسمه العائلي والشخصي، وكذا نسبه إلى أبيه وأمه وطبيعة مهنته وعنوان إقامته، ثم محاولة معرفة ما إذا كان للمتهم الماثل أمامه سوابق قضائية. فإذا انتهى المستوى الأول، وتمت بالنسبة لقاضي التحقيق عملية ضبط هوية المتهم من كونها واضحة ولا تثير أي إشكال، يمر قاضي التحقيق إلى الإجراء الثاني، حسب الترتيب الوارد في المادة134 م.ج، أما إذا كان هناك شكوك بالفعل حول المتهم أو أنه أنكر هويته فلقاضي التحقيق المرور إلى المستوى الثاني من الإجراءات التي يتضمنها إجراء ضبط هوية المتهم.
والملاحظ أن قاضي التحقيق لا يتخذ هذه الإجراءات إلا في الأحوال التي تطرح فيها شكوك أو صعوبة في ضبط هوية المتهم، حيث يمكن لقاضي التحقيق إصدار أمر لإجراء كافة التحريات الممكنة والتي من شأنها أن تساعد على معرفة هويته الحقيقة .
ويمكن في إطار هذه الوسائل المستعملة دون تحديد أو تقييد من طرف المشرع أن يلجأ قاضي التحقيق إلى عرض المتهم على مصلحة التشخيص القضائي لدى الضابطة القضائية أو إمكانية إخضاعه لفحص طبي .
وبذلك يعتبر هذا الإجراء على قدر كبير من الأهمية، بل ويعتبر إحدى الضمانات الهامة للمتهم وللمواطن، حيث يساعد على تفادي متابعة – بسبب خطأ في الهوية- شخص على أساس أن شخص آخر.
الفقرة الثانية: التنقل والتفتيش والحجز:
في إطار التحقيق الإعدادي الذي يباشره قاضي التحقيق في شأن جريمة معينة، ومنها الجريمة الإرهابية، يمكن لهذا الأخير، وبعد إخبار النيابة العامة بمحكمته أن ينتقل قصد القيام بإجراءات التحقيق خارج نفوذ المحكمة التي يمارس فيها مهامه، إذا استلزمت ذلك متطلبات التحقيق، وهذا ما تنص عليه المادة100 ق.م.ج : حيث جاء فيها:” يقوم قاضي التحقيق بهذا الإجراء صحبة كاتبه، ويتعين عليه أن يشعر مقدما النيابة العامة لدى المحكمة التي سينتقل إلى دائرة نفوذها.
وتعتبر إجراءات انتقال قاضي التحقيق بنفسه إلى مكان ارتكاب الجريمة لإجراء المعاينات الضرورية على قدر كبير من الأهمية ويحتل مكانة مركزية داخل منظومة التحقيق الإعدادي، ووسيلة هامة للوصول أو على الأقل الاقتراب من الحقيقة قصد جمع أكبر قدر من المعلومات والمعطيات بنفسه وجمع الأدلة التي يمكن بحسن إدارتها واستعمالها أثناء الاستنطاق والاستماع والمواجهة أن تعينه على معرفة الحقيقة.
كما يجوز لقاضي التحقيق إجراء التفتيش في جميع الأماكن التي يعثر فيها على أشياء يكون اكتشافها مفيدا بإظهار الحقيقة، على أن يتقيد – تحت طائلة البطلان، بمقتضيات المواد59 و60 و62 من قانون المسطرة الجنائية والمتعلقة بشروط وشكليات التفتيش وتوقيته.
فإذا تعين إجراء التفتيش في أماكن معدة لاستعمال مهني يشغلها شخص يلزمه القانون بكتمان السر المهني، فعلى ضابط الشرطة القضائية أن يشعر النيابة العامة المختصة، وأن يتخذ مسبقا جميع التدابير لضمان احترام السر المهني.
وإضافة لذلك إذا تعين إجراء التفتيش أو الحجز بمكتب محام، يتولى القيام به قاض من قضاة النيابة العامة بمحضر نقيب المحامين أو من ينوب عنه أو بعد إشعاره بأية وسيلة من الوسائل الممكنة.
أما في ما يخص التوقيت فلا يمكن الشروع في تفتيش المنازل أو معاينتها قبل الساعة السادسة صباحا وبعد الساعة التاسعة ليلا، غير أن العمليات التي ابتدأت في ساعة قانونية، يمكن مواصلتها دون توقف.
وإذا تعلق الأمر بجريمة إرهابية وامتنع الشخص الذي سيجرى التفتيش بمنزله عن إعطاء موافقته، أو تعذر الحصول عليها، فإنه يمكن إجراء العمليات المذكورة في الفقرة الأولى بإذن كتابي من النيابة العامة وبحضور الشخص المعني بالأمر وفي حالة امتناعه أو تعذر حضوره فبحضور شخصين من غير مرؤوسي ضابط الشرطة القضائية.
الفقرة الثالثة : إجراء الفحص الطبي والخضوع للعلاج
بالنظر لكثرة الانتقادات الحادة التي توجد باستمرار للضابطة القضائية، وطريقة ترجمتها لمقتضيات النصوص المنظمة لمسطرة البحث التمهيدي التلبسي، وكذا الطرق الغير اللائقة على الإطلاق المستعملة لاستنطاق المتهمين ومن ضمنها اللجوء إلى التعذيب لانتزاع اعترافات تعتبر من الوجهة القانونية باطلة. كإجبار المتهم بواسطة أنماط التعذيب، على أن يعترف بجميع التهم الموجهة إليه ويقدم بنفسه الحجج اللازمة لإدانة نفسه.
وبناء على الانتقادات، سواء على الصعيد الدولي أو على الصعيد الوطني فقد عمل المشرع المغربي على تعديل بعض نصوص المسطرة الجنائية، والنص على ضرورة إخضاع المتهم حالة طلبه ذلك الفحص الطبي كإجراءات وقائية تهدف محاربة الممارسات المشينة والغير القانونية للضابطة القضائية، فإنه لهذا السبب يمكن فهم لماذا يتمتع بحق الخضوع للفحص الطبي فقط المتهم الذي كان موضوعا تحت الحراسة النظرية، خلافا للمتهم الذي أخضع لمسطرة الاستنطاق الأولي.
ولم يكن قط موضوع حراسة نظرية.
وهكذا نصت المادة134/5 م.ج على أنه “يجب على قاضي التحقيق أن يستجيب لطلب المتهم الذي كان موضوعا تحت الحراسة النظرية أو لطلب دفاعه الرامي إلى إخضاعه لفحص طبي، ويتعين أن يأمر به تلقائيا إذا لاحظ على المتهم علامات تبرر إجراؤه، ويعين لهذه الغاية خبيرا في الطب”.
إذن، فقط أعطى المشرع لقاضي التحقيق إمكانية بأن يأمر في أي وقت باتخاذ جميع التدابير المفيدة، وأن يقرر إجراء فحص طبي، كما يجوز له بعد تلقي أية رأي النيابة العامة أن يأمر بإخضاع المتهم لعلاج ضد التسمم، إذا ظهر أن هذا الأخير مصاب بتسمم مزمن ناتج عن تعاطي الكحول أو المخدرات أو المواد ذات المؤثرات العقلية.
ويباشر هذا العلاج، إما في المؤسسة التي يوجد فيها المعتقل، وإما في مؤسسة متخصصة حسب الشروط المنصوص عليها قانونا، على أن تتوقف مسطرة التحقيق أثناء مدة العلاج، إلا أن سند الاعتقال يحتفظ بمفعوله.**الفقرة الرابعة: التقاط المكالمات والاتصالات المنجزة بوسائل الاتصال عن بعد:
التقاط المكالمات والاتصالات المنجزة بوسائل الاتصال عن بعد، تشكل وسيلة من وسائل التحريات المستحدثة، والتي أملتها ضرورة مواجهة الجريمة المنظمة. ولتعقد أساليبها وامتداد أنشطة شبكاتها، فبهذا الإجراء يمكن التعرف على أفراد العصابة الإجرامية وتطويق نشاطهم، فهي إذن، وسيلة قانونية تمكن من جمع القرائن والأدلة التي تفيد في استجلاء الحقيقة وتحديد مدى مشاركة ومساهمة كل شخص من الأشخاص الموضوعين تحت المراقبة القضائية بالاستعانة بالوسائل التقنية .

*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*- أن اختصاص تطبيق وتنفيذ إجراءات التحقيق الإعدادي موكول أمر القيام بها لقضاة التحقيق، وهذا يعني أن مؤسسة قضاء التحقيق هي المكلفة قانونا بالتحقيق الإعدادي.*
*- أن قضاة التحقيق لا يمكنهم الشروع بالقيام بتنفيذ الإجراءات المسطرية إلا بناء على ملتمس صادر من النيابة العامة أو بناء على شكاية من الضحية مرفوقة بالمطالب المدنية .*
*ثانيا : خصائص التحقيق الإعدادي*
*رتب المشرع المغربي على عدم احترام بعض الإجراءات والشكليات المنصوص عليها قانونا بطلان هذه الإجراءات، بل ورتب على عدم احترام بعضها الآخر بطلان الإجراء نفسه وكذا الإجراءات التي تليه. وبالرغم من ذلك فالتحقيق يبقى كتابيا وسريا وغير حضوري، كما أن حقوق الدفاع تكون فيه غير تامة، باعتبار أن دور الدفاع لا يتعدى طرح الأسئلة على الأطراف بواسطة قاضي التحقيق .*
*ومن ضمن أبرز خصائص التحقيق الإعدادي، والتي تشكل إحدى أهم الضمانات الهامة للمتهم وللحريات الفردية، هو أنه ذو طبيعة قضائية وذلك خلافا لمسطرة البحث التمهيدي وبناء عليه وبالنظر للطبيعة القضائية لمؤسسة التحقيق الإعدادي يمكن استنتاج أن قاضي التحقيق حكم وليس خصما على غرار النيابة العامة.*
*وقد تم التأكيد على الطابع القضائي الصرف لمؤسسة التحقيق الإعدادي على مستوى آخر فإذا كانت مسطرة التحقيق الإعدادي يوكل أمر إنجازها لقضاة التحقيق فإن المشرع إمعانا منه في عدم إهدار مجمل هذه الضمانات المعترف بها للمواطن/المتهم، فإنه أوكل أمر إنجاز التحقيق تحت مراقبة سلطة أعلى من قضاة التحقيق وتعتبر درجة استئناف لقراراتهم وهي الغرفة الجنحية .*
*الفقرة الثانية: الجرائم الإرهابية الخاضعة للتحقيق الإعدادي:*
*لم ينص قانون رقم 03.03 المتعلق بمكافحة الإرهاب على إلزامية أو اختيارية التحقيق الإعدادي في الجرائم الإرهابية، ولكن بالرجوع إلى القواعد العامة المنصوص عليها في قانون المسطرة الجنائية ولا سيما المادة83 منه يتبين أن التحقيق في القضايا الإرهابية يكون إلزاميا:*
*- في الجنايات الإرهابية المعاقب عليها بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد أو التي يصل الحد الأقصى للعقوبة المقرة لها ثلاثين سنة.*
*- في الجنايات الإرهابية المرتكبة من طرف الأحداث.*
*وفي المقابل يكون التحقيق الإعدادي اختياريا فيما عدا ذلك من الجنايات، ويتعلق الأمر بالجنايات الإرهابية التي يرتكبها الرشداء إذا كانت عقوبتها السجن المؤقت، وفي الجنح المرتكبة من طرف الأحداث، وفي الجنح التي يكون الحد الأقصى للعقوبة المقررة لها خمس سنوات أو أكثر .*
*المطلب الثاني: تعداد إجراءات التحقيق الإعدادي:*
*تنص المادة85 من ق.م.ج على أن قاضي التحقيق يقوم –وفقا للقانون- بجميع إجراءات التحقيق التي يراها صالحة للكشف عن الحقيقة، فقاضي التحقيق إذن يملك سلطة اتخاذ جميع الإجراءات التي تستهدف الوصول إلى الحقيقة، ولا يتقيد فيما ينجزه إلا بنصوص القانون سواء تعلق الأمر بقانون المسطرة الجنائية أو بالقانون الجنائي أو باقي التشريعات المتعلقة بحقوق الأفراد وحرياتهم.*
*والجريمة الإرهابية عندما تحال على التحقيق الإعدادي (اختياريا أو إجباريا) تخضع في أحكامها للمقتضيات المنصوص عليها في قانون المسطرة الجنائية المتعلقة بالتحقيق الإعدادي مع مراعاة الأحكام الخاصة المنصوص عليها في قانون رقم03.03 المتعلق بمكافحة الإرهاب في موضوع التنقل والتفتيش والحجز وكذا في موضوع التقاط المكالمات والاتصالات المنجزة عن بعد والتي سنعمد على التفصيل فيها.*
*وبناء عليه تشكل هذه القواعد الإجرائية التي سنعمل على تحليلها الجانب العملي في كل القوانين ومنها قانون الإرهاب، حيث أنها تنظم إجراءات البحث والتحري عن الجرائم، وتقرن ممارستها بشكليات لابد من وجودها لصحة هذه الإجراءات، وضمان نزاهتها وفعاليتها.*
*وهكذا سنتناول كل إجراء منها على النحو التالي : إجراءات البحث حول شخصية المتهم (فقرة أولى)، التنقل والتفتيش والحجز (فقرة ثانية) إجراء الفحص الطبي والخضوع للعلاج (فقرة ثالثة) التقاط المكالمات والاتصالات (فقرة رابعة) وأخيرا، مراقبة التحويلات المالية وحركية الأموال (فقرة خامسة).*
*الفقرة الأولى: إجراء بحث حول شخصية المتهم:*
*يقوم قاضي التحقيق إلزاميا في مادة الجنايات، واختياريا في مادة الجنح بإجراء بحث حول شخصية المتهم وحالته العائلية والاجتماعية، وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، يقوم قاضي التحقيق بإجراء بحث حول التدابير الكفيلة بتسهيل إعادة إدماج المتهم في المجتمع، إذا كانت سنه تقل عن عشرين سنة، وكانت العقوبة المقررة لا تتجاوز خمس سنوات، وارتأى قاضي التحقيق وضع المتهم تحت الاعتقال الاحتياطي .*
*فهذا الإجراء يعتبر من الأهمية بما كان، فمن شانه أن يعطي قاضي التحقيق صورة واضحة عن الشخص الذي يحال عليه للتحقيق معه وكذا وضعيته العائلية والشخصية وسوابقه القضائية إن كان له سوابق.*
*وتطبيقا لمقتضيات المادة134 م.ج والتي تنص على أنه :” يطلب قاضي التحقيق من المتهم بمجرد مثوله الأول أمامه بيان اسمه العائلي والشخصي ونسبه، وتاريخ ومكان ولادته وحالته العائلية ومهنته ومكان إقامته وسوابقه القضائية، وله عند الاقتضاء، أن يأمر بكل التحريات للتحقق من هوية المتهم بما في ذلك عرضه على مصلحة التشخيص القضائي أو إخضاعه للفحص الطبي.*
*وتتميز عملية التأكد من هوية المتهم بكونها ذات مستويين: فعلى المستوى الأول، وهو الذي يتميز بانعدام الشك حول هويته، بحيث يكون سهلا بالنسبة لقاضي التحقيق التحقق منها وذلك من خلال، بيان اسمه العائلي والشخصي، وكذا نسبه إلى أبيه وأمه وطبيعة مهنته وعنوان إقامته، ثم محاولة معرفة ما إذا كان للمتهم الماثل أمامه سوابق قضائية. فإذا انتهى المستوى الأول، وتمت بالنسبة لقاضي التحقيق عملية ضبط هوية المتهم من كونها واضحة ولا تثير أي إشكال، يمر قاضي التحقيق إلى الإجراء الثاني، حسب الترتيب الوارد في المادة134 م.ج، أما إذا كان هناك شكوك بالفعل حول المتهم أو أنه أنكر هويته فلقاضي التحقيق المرور إلى المستوى الثاني من الإجراءات التي يتضمنها إجراء ضبط هوية المتهم.*
*والملاحظ أن قاضي التحقيق لا يتخذ هذه الإجراءات إلا في الأحوال التي تطرح فيها شكوك أو صعوبة في ضبط هوية المتهم، حيث يمكن لقاضي التحقيق إصدار أمر لإجراء كافة التحريات الممكنة والتي من شأنها أن تساعد على معرفة هويته الحقيقة .*
*ويمكن في إطار هذه الوسائل المستعملة دون تحديد أو تقييد من طرف المشرع أن يلجأ قاضي التحقيق إلى عرض المتهم على مصلحة التشخيص القضائي لدى الضابطة القضائية أو إمكانية إخضاعه لفحص طبي .*
*وبذلك يعتبر هذا الإجراء على قدر كبير من الأهمية، بل ويعتبر إحدى الضمانات الهامة للمتهم وللمواطن، حيث يساعد على تفادي متابعة – بسبب خطأ في الهوية- شخص على أساس أن شخص آخر.*
*الفقرة الثانية: التنقل والتفتيش والحجز:*
*في إطار التحقيق الإعدادي الذي يباشره قاضي التحقيق في شأن جريمة معينة، ومنها الجريمة الإرهابية، يمكن لهذا الأخير، وبعد إخبار النيابة العامة بمحكمته أن ينتقل قصد القيام بإجراءات التحقيق خارج نفوذ المحكمة التي يمارس فيها مهامه، إذا استلزمت ذلك متطلبات التحقيق، وهذا ما تنص عليه المادة100 ق.م.ج : حيث جاء فيها:” يقوم قاضي التحقيق بهذا الإجراء صحبة كاتبه، ويتعين عليه أن يشعر مقدما النيابة العامة لدى المحكمة التي سينتقل إلى دائرة نفوذها.*
*وتعتبر إجراءات انتقال قاضي التحقيق بنفسه إلى مكان ارتكاب الجريمة لإجراء المعاينات الضرورية على قدر كبير من الأهمية ويحتل مكانة مركزية داخل منظومة التحقيق الإعدادي، ووسيلة هامة للوصول أو على الأقل الاقتراب من الحقيقة قصد جمع أكبر قدر من المعلومات والمعطيات بنفسه وجمع الأدلة التي يمكن بحسن إدارتها واستعمالها أثناء الاستنطاق والاستماع والمواجهة أن تعينه على معرفة الحقيقة.*
*كما يجوز لقاضي التحقيق إجراء التفتيش في جميع الأماكن التي يعثر فيها على أشياء يكون اكتشافها مفيدا بإظهار الحقيقة، على أن يتقيد – تحت طائلة البطلان، بمقتضيات المواد59 و60 و62 من قانون المسطرة الجنائية والمتعلقة بشروط وشكليات التفتيش وتوقيته.*
*فإذا تعين إجراء التفتيش في أماكن معدة لاستعمال مهني يشغلها شخص يلزمه القانون بكتمان السر المهني، فعلى ضابط الشرطة القضائية أن يشعر النيابة العامة المختصة، وأن يتخذ مسبقا جميع التدابير لضمان احترام السر المهني.*
*وإضافة لذلك إذا تعين إجراء التفتيش أو الحجز بمكتب محام، يتولى القيام به قاض من قضاة النيابة العامة بمحضر نقيب المحامين أو من ينوب عنه أو بعد إشعاره بأية وسيلة من الوسائل الممكنة.*
*أما في ما يخص التوقيت فلا يمكن الشروع في تفتيش المنازل أو معاينتها قبل الساعة السادسة صباحا وبعد الساعة التاسعة ليلا، غير أن العمليات التي ابتدأت في ساعة قانونية، يمكن مواصلتها دون توقف.*
*وإذا تعلق الأمر بجريمة إرهابية وامتنع الشخص الذي سيجرى التفتيش بمنزله عن إعطاء موافقته، أو تعذر الحصول عليها، فإنه يمكن إجراء العمليات المذكورة في الفقرة الأولى بإذن كتابي من النيابة العامة وبحضور الشخص المعني بالأمر وفي حالة امتناعه أو تعذر حضوره فبحضور شخصين من غير مرؤوسي ضابط الشرطة القضائية.*
*الفقرة الثالثة : إجراء الفحص الطبي والخضوع للعلاج*
*بالنظر لكثرة الانتقادات الحادة التي توجد باستمرار للضابطة القضائية، وطريقة ترجمتها لمقتضيات النصوص المنظمة لمسطرة البحث التمهيدي التلبسي، وكذا الطرق الغير اللائقة على الإطلاق المستعملة لاستنطاق المتهمين ومن ضمنها اللجوء إلى التعذيب لانتزاع اعترافات تعتبر من الوجهة القانونية باطلة. كإجبار المتهم بواسطة أنماط التعذيب، على أن يعترف بجميع التهم الموجهة إليه ويقدم بنفسه الحجج اللازمة لإدانة نفسه.*
*وبناء على الانتقادات، سواء على الصعيد الدولي أو على الصعيد الوطني فقد عمل المشرع المغربي على تعديل بعض نصوص المسطرة الجنائية، والنص على ضرورة إخضاع المتهم حالة طلبه ذلك الفحص الطبي كإجراءات وقائية تهدف محاربة الممارسات المشينة والغير القانونية للضابطة القضائية، فإنه لهذا السبب يمكن فهم لماذا يتمتع بحق الخضوع للفحص الطبي فقط المتهم الذي كان موضوعا تحت الحراسة النظرية، خلافا للمتهم الذي أخضع لمسطرة الاستنطاق الأولي.*
*ولم يكن قط موضوع حراسة نظرية.*
*وهكذا نصت المادة134/5 م.ج على أنه “يجب على قاضي التحقيق أن يستجيب لطلب المتهم الذي كان موضوعا تحت الحراسة النظرية أو لطلب دفاعه الرامي إلى إخضاعه لفحص طبي، ويتعين أن يأمر به تلقائيا إذا لاحظ على المتهم علامات تبرر إجراؤه، ويعين لهذه الغاية خبيرا في الطب”.*
*إذن، فقط أعطى المشرع لقاضي التحقيق إمكانية بأن يأمر في أي وقت باتخاذ جميع التدابير المفيدة، وأن يقرر إجراء فحص طبي، كما يجوز له بعد تلقي أية رأي النيابة العامة أن يأمر بإخضاع المتهم لعلاج ضد التسمم، إذا ظهر أن هذا الأخير مصاب بتسمم مزمن ناتج عن تعاطي الكحول أو المخدرات أو المواد ذات المؤثرات العقلية.*
*ويباشر هذا العلاج، إما في المؤسسة التي يوجد فيها المعتقل، وإما في مؤسسة متخصصة حسب الشروط المنصوص عليها قانونا، على أن تتوقف مسطرة التحقيق أثناء مدة العلاج، إلا أن سند الاعتقال يحتفظ بمفعوله.**الفقرة الرابعة: التقاط المكالمات والاتصالات المنجزة بوسائل الاتصال عن بعد:*
*التقاط المكالمات والاتصالات المنجزة بوسائل الاتصال عن بعد، تشكل وسيلة من وسائل التحريات المستحدثة، والتي أملتها ضرورة مواجهة الجريمة المنظمة. ولتعقد أساليبها وامتداد أنشطة شبكاتها، فبهذا الإجراء يمكن التعرف على أفراد العصابة الإجرامية وتطويق نشاطهم، فهي إذن، وسيلة قانونية تمكن من جمع القرائن والأدلة التي تفيد في استجلاء الحقيقة وتحديد مدى مشاركة ومساهمة كل شخص من الأشخاص الموضوعين تحت المراقبة القضائية بالاستعانة بالوسائل التقنية .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*فالتنصت إذن إجراء يتميز بأهمية قصوى وحساسية مثيرة، نظرا لكونه يشكل مسا خطيرا بالحريات العامة، كما يعتبر أخطر من الوسائل الأخرى التي تقررت استثناء على حق الإنسان في الخصوصية كتفتيش المنازل لأنه يتم دون علمه، ويتيح سماع وتسجيل أدق أسرار حياته الخاصة.
فسرية المراسلات صانتها الشريعة الإسلامية بآيات قرآنية وأحاديث نبوية غاية في الوضوح والدلالة، يقول الله تعالى في سورة الحجرات :” يا أيها الذين آمنوا اجتنبوا كثيرا من الظن، إن بعض الظن إثم، ولا تتجسسوا، ولا يغتب بعضكم بعضا، أيحب أحدكم أن يأكل لحم أخيه ميتا فكرهتموه، واتقوا الله إن الله تواب رحيم”.
ومن الأحاديث النبوية الشريفة روي عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، أنه قال :” لو أن امرءا اطلع عليك بغير إذن فحذفته بحصاة ففقأت عينه لم يكن عليك جناح” .
واضح من هذه الأحاديث النبوية أنها تضع سياجات قوية وضمانات لحفظ حرمات البيوت، وتوفير الأمن لأصحابها على أنفسهم وأعراضهم وأسرارهم، فهي تحمي كرامتهم وحريتهم، فالناس على ظواهرهم وليس لأحد أن يتعقب باطنهم، فهم آمنين على أنفسهم وعلى بيوتهم، وعلى أسرارهم، وعلى عوراتهم.
وعلى هذا النهج صارت المواثيق الدولية والمعاهدات التي تنص على حماية حق الإنسان في حرمة حياته الخاصة، وهو ما أكدته المادة12 من الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان الصادر عن الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة لسنة1948 حيث تنص على أنه :” لا يكون أحد موضع لتدخل تعسفي في حياته الخاصة أو أسرته أو مسكنه أو مراسلاته أو لهجمات تتناول شرفه وسمعته.
ومما تجب الإشارة إليه كذلك هو أن مجمل الدساتير حرصت على تأكيد حق الإنسان في سرية مراسلاته وعلى ضرورة الحماية القانونية لهذا الحق، فنجد الدستور المغربي قد نص على هذه الحماية من خلال الفصول 9 و10 و11 فالفصل التاسع منه ينص على أن سرية المراسلات لا تنتهك.
لكن، رغم الحماية المنصوص عليها في هذه الفصول نجد المادة108 من ق.م.ج في فقرتها الثانية تجيز الاعتداء على حرية محادثات الإنسان الشخصية :” يمكن لقاضي التحقيق إذا اقتضت ضرورة البحث ذلك أن  يأمر كتابة بالتقاط المكالمات الهاتفية وكافة الاتصالات المنجزة بواسطة وسائل الاتصال عن بعد وتسجيلها وأخذ نسخ منها أو حجزها”.
ومع أن المشرع لم يحدد ما المقصود بمصطلح الاتصالات المنجزة بوسائل الاتصال عن بعد، فإن هذا المصطلح يجب أن يأخذ على إطلاقه، وبالمعنى المعهود له، وبذلك فهو يشمل بالإضافة إلى المحادثات والمكالمات الهاتفية جميع أنواع الاتصالات الحديثة، بما فيها التيلكس والتلغرام والمراسلات الإلكترونية والفاكسات وغيرها من الوسائل.
وبعد هذا العرض المقتضب لبعض التشريعات التي تنص على سرية المراسلات والمكالمات يحب أن نتفحص بعض النصوص القانونية المتعلقة بانتهاك هذا الحق وذلك لمعرفة الجهة التي خولها القانون حق إصدار الأمر بالتقاط المكالمات والاتصالات (بند أول) وكذلك الجرائم التي تبرر هذا الإجراء (بند ثاني) ومدة تطبيقه (بند ثالث).
أولا : الجهات القضائية المختصة بإصدار الأمر بالتقاط المكالمات والمراسلات:
خول القانون حق إصدار الأمر بالتقاط المكالمات والاتصالات المنجزة بوسائل الاتصال عن بعد، لكل من قاضي التحقيق والوكيل العام للملك، وأعطى لكل واحد منهما اختصاصات معينة، إلا أن اختصاصات الوكيل العام للملك تختلف حسب ما إذا كنا أمام حالة عادية أو حالة استعجالية.
1: قاضي التحقيق:
تبعا لأحكام المادة108 ق.م.ج، فإنه يمكن لقاضي التحقيق إذا اقتضت ضرورة البحث ذلك أن يأمر كتابة بالتقاط المكالمات الهاتفية وكافة الاتصالات المنجزة بواسطة وسائل اتصال عن بعد وتسجيلها وأخذ نسخ منها أو حجزها.
والملاحظ على هذه المادة، أن المشرع لم يحدد على سبيل الحصر الحالات التي يسمح فيها لقاضي التحقيق القيام فيها بهذا الإجراء، واشترط فقط اللجوء إليه عندما تقتضيه ضرورة البحث، وعبارة ضرورة البحث عبارة واسعة ومطاطية. وأخذها على إطلاقها يقتضي إمكانية القيام بالإجراء المذكور في جميع الجنح والجنايات التي يتم فيها التحقيق، وغير محددة في جرائم معينة. ولعل المشرع المغربي قد اقتبس هذا النهج من المشرع الفرنسي الذي بدوره لم يحدد الحالات التي يتخذ فيها هذا الإجراء، ونص في الفصل100 من قانون المسطرة الجنائية على إمكانية القيام بإجراءات التنصت والتقاط المكالمات في الجنايات والجنح التي لا تقل عقوبتها عن سنتين والتي تحدث خللا خطيرا في الأمن العام .
كما يملك قاضي التحقيق حق إصدار الأمر بمراقبة المحادثات التليفونية إذا كان هو المباشر للتحقيق وسلطته في هذا المجال تعتبر أوسع من السلطة المخولة للقاضي الجزئي، فله أن يأمر بمراقبة المحادثات الهاتفية وينتدب لتنفيذها أحد رجال الضبط القضائي.
ومما تجدر الإشارة إليه أيضا هو أن المشرع المغربي لم يوضح هل مجرد الاشتباه في الشخص يجيز المراقبة أو يجب أن ترتكب الجريمة بالفعل كما هو الحال في القانون المصري الذي اشترط وقوع الجريمة بالفعل لكي تكون مراقبة المحادثات مشروعة.
2: الوكيل العام للملك:
أ‌-    الحالة العادية:
نصت الفقرة الثالثة من المادة108 ق.م.ج على أنه يمكن للوكيل العام للملك، إذا اقتضت ضرورة البحث أن يلتمس كتابة من الرئيس الأول لمحكمة الاستئناف، إصدار أمر بالتقاط المكالمات الهاتفية أو الاتصالات المنجزة بوسائل الاتصال عن بعد وتسجيلها وأخذ نسخ منها أو حجزها وذلك إذا كانت الجريمة موضوع البحث تمس بأمن الدولة أو جريمة إرهابية أو تتعلق بالعصابات الإجرامية، أو بالقتل أو بالتسمم أو بالاختطاف وأخذ الرهائن، أو بتزييف أو تزوير النقود أو سندات القرض العام أو المخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية، أو بالأسلحة والذخيرة والمتفجرات أو بحماية الصحة.
ب‌-    الحالة الاستعجالية:
نصت الفقرة الرابعة من المادة108 ق.م.ج، على انه يجوز للوكيل العام للملك في حالة الاستعجال القصوى بصفة استثنائية أن يأمر كتابة بالتقاط المكالمات الهاتفية أو الاتصالات المنجزة بوسائل الاتصال عن بعد وتسجيلها وأخذ نسخ منها وحجزها، متى كانت ضرورة البحث تقتضي ذلك التعجيل خوفا من اندثار وسائل الإثبات، إذا كانت الجريمة تمس بأمن الدولة أو جريمة إرهابية أو تتعلق بالمخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية أو بالأسلحة أو بالاختطاف أو بأخذ الرهائن  ويجب على الوكيل العام للملك أن يشعر فورا الرئيس الأول بالأمر الصادر عنه، ويصدر الرئيس الأول خلال أجل 24 ساعة مقررا بتأييد أو تعديل أو إلغاء قرار الوكيل العام، وفقا للشروط والشكليات والكيفيات المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة وما يليها إلى المادة114 بعده.
وإذا قام الرئيس الأول بإلغاء الأمر الصادر عن الوكيل العام للملك، فإن التقاط المكالمات الهاتفية أو الاتصالات المشار إليها يتم إيقافه على الفور، وتعتبر الإجراءات المنجزة تنفيذا للأمر الملغى كأن لم تكن، كما لا يقبل المقرر الصادر عن الرئيس الأول بشأن قرار الوكيل العام للملك أي طعن .
ثانيا: الجرائم التي تبرر الأمر بالتقاط المكالمات:
لا يجوز قانونيا اللجوء إلى اتخاذ قرار بالتقاط المكالمات واعتراض المراسلات في كافة الملفات والقضايا المحالة على التحقيق، بل تولى المشرع تقييد حق قاضي التحقيق وكذا الوكيل العام للملك بالتقاط المكالمات وتسجيلها وحجزها بطبيعة الجريمة المرتكبة، وعلى ضوء هذه الأخيرة يمكن معرفة ذلك بناءا على مقتضيات المادة180 م.ج ما إذا كان ممكنا أم لا القيام بأمر التنصت.
وهكذا لا يمكن إصدار أمر بالتقاط المكالمات وتسجيلها أو حجزها إلا إذا تعلق الأمر بهذه الجرائم الواردة على سبيل الحصر، وهذا يفيد طبعا بمفهوم المخالفة أنه خارج هذا التعداد الحصري لا يمكن بالمرة في غيرها من الجرائم إصدار أمر بالتنصت على المكالمات، وهذه الجرائم هي:
-الجرائم الماسة بأمن الدولة، أو جرائم تكوين العصابات الإجرامية أو القتل، والتسميم، الاختطاف، وأخذ الرهائن، تزييف النقود وتزويرها، أو سندات القرض العام أو المخدرات أو المؤثرات العقلية أو بالأسلحة والذخيرة والمتفجرات أو بحماية الصحة.
لكنه بالعودة إلى بعض التشريعات المقارنة ومن بينها التشريع المصري، نجده لم يحدد أنواع الجرائم التي تبرر مراقبة المحادثات المتعلقة بجناية أو جنحة معاقب عليها بالحبس لمدة تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر، وهي الجرائم التي يجوز فيها الحبس الاحتياطي.
ثالثا: مدة المراقبة:
تنص الفقرة الثانية من المادة109 من المسطرة الجنائية على أن مدة المراقبة هي أربعة أشهر قابلة للتجديد مرة واحدة.
وعند تجديد مدة المراقبة يجب أن يكون الإذن بالتجديد أو الأمر به مبني على ضرورة استمرار المراقبة للكشف عن الحقيقة على النحو الذي تحدد بناء عليه مدة هذه المراقبة.
لكن يجب التساؤل عن الجهة التي لها الحق في تجديد مدة المراقبة وبما أن القاعدة العامة تقول بأن السلطة التي لها الحق في إصدار الأمر هي التي تملك الحق في التجديد، فيمكن القول بأن قاضي التحقيق هو الذي يملك هذا الحق       – تجديد مدة المراقبة- أما بخصوص الوكيل العام للملك فيمكن أن نتساءل عن صلاحيته كذلك في تجديد هذه المدة، وللإجابة عن هذا التساؤل يمكن القول بأنه يملك كذلك هذا الحق، لكن في حالة الاستعجال فقط، وهنا أيضا دون أمر كتابي لاحق ما دامت هي الحالة التي يمكن فيها للوكيل العام للملك أن يأمر بالتقاط المكالمات، أما بالنسبة للحالة العادية، فيقتصر دوره في طلب ملتمس كتابي من الرئيس الأول لمحكمة الاستئناف، وبما أنه لا يملك حق إصدار أمر في هذه الحالة فإنه لا يملك بالمقابل الحق في التجديد.
وختاما يتعين على قاضي التحقيق أن ينص في المقرر القاضي بالتقاط المكالمات الهاتفية والمراسلات على جميع العناصر التي تعرف بالمراسلة أو المكالمة المراد التقاطها وتسجيلها أو أخذ نسخ منها أو حجزها والجريمة التي تبرر ذلك والمدة التي يتم فيها العملية، وأمر تجديد المدة الزمنية الذي لا ينبغي أن يفهم أنه تلقائي، بل لابد من إصدار أمر معلل لتمديد الإجراء الأول .
الفقرة الخامسة: مراقبة حركية الأموال أو التحويلات المالية:
إن هاجس الدول في مكافحة الإرهاب، دفعها إلى استعمال جميع التدابير والآليات، التي تقي من وقوع عمليات إرهابية سواء على الصعيد البشري المتمثل في التجمعات في ما بين التنظيمات أو على المستوى المادي المتمثل في الأموال المستعملة للأغراض ذات الطابع الإرهابي.
فمكافحة الإرهاب تقتضي بالضرورة تتبع البحث عن المنابع التي يتغذى منها، والعمل على القضاء عليها، ومن أخصب هذه المنابع نجد الجانب المادي المتمثل في التمويل، إن على المستوى الدولي، أو على المستوى الداخلي.
فعلى المستوى الدولي، بذلت مجهودات عدة، ترجمت في توقيع العديد من الاتفاقيات الدولية ومن أحدثها نجد الاتفاقية الدولية لقمع وتمويل الإرهاب الموقعة بنيويورك في 10 يناير2000، والتي صادق عليها المغرب بظهير 13-02-1 صادر في 12دجنبر2002 والمنشور بالجريدة الرسمية في فاتح ماي2003.
أما على المستوى الداخلي، فإن المغرب في القانون03.03 المتعلق بالإرهاب، وضع أحكامها خاصة بتمويل الإرهاب وخصص لها قسما خاصا يتكون من 10مواد:  (من 1-595 إلى 10-595). وارتباطا مع ما سبق ونظرا لحساسية ظاهرة التمويل وحداثتها من حيث التنظيم فإن الأمر يتطلب منا تحليل مقتضيات هذا*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*القانون 0303 المتعلقة بالتمويل، وهكذا سنتناول في (أولا) الأموال التي يصح وصفها بكونها مخصصة لتمويل إرهابي، و الجهات المخول لها مراقبة تحركات هذه الأموال (ثانيا)، وأخيرا إجراءات الأمر بتنفيذ أحكام تمويل الإرهاب (ثالثا).
أولا : ما المقصود بالأموال التي يصح وصفها بكونها مخصصة لتمويل إرهابي:
المشرع المغربي في المواد المنظمة لتمويل الإرهاب، لم يعرف ولم يبين ما المقصود بالأموال التي يصح وصفها بذلك، لكن الاتفاقية الدولية لقمع تمويل الإرهاب والموقعة بنيويورك والمنضم إليها المغرب، عرفت الأموال  في الفقرة الأولى من المادة الأولى منها : “يقصد بتعبير “الأموال” أي نوع من الأموال المادية أو غير المادية، المنقولة أو غير المنقولة التي يحصل عليها بأية وسيلة كانت، والوثائق والصكوك القانونية أيا كانت أشكالها، بما في ذلك الشكل الإلكتروني أو الرقمي، والتي تدل على ملكية تلك الأموال أو مصلحة فيها، بما في ذلك على سبيل المثال لا الحصر، الائتمانات المصرفية وشيكات السلف، والشيكات المصرفية والحوالات والأسهم والأوراق المالية والسندات والكمبيالات وخطابات الاعتماد.”
كما نجد قانون سنة1989 للمملكة المتحدة (إنجلترا) والذي يتضمن قواعد تكفل مواجهة التمويل المالي للإرهاب، قد عرفت الأموال الخاصة بالإرهاب بأنها:
*الأموال التي قد تخصص أو تستخدم في ارتكاب أو دعم أعمال إرهابية أو تكون مرتبطة بها بأية صورة، كشراء السلاح.
*العائد المحقق كليا أو جزئيا، بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة عن ارتكاب أعمال الإرهاب المشار إليها مثل: عمليات الاختطاف التي يقوم بها الإرهابيون للحصول على فدية.
*موارد أي منظمة غير مشروعة بما في ذلك الأموال أو الممتلكات الأخرى التي توضع في خدمة تلك المنظمات أو تستخدم لصالحها.
هذا بالإضافة إلى المادة الثانية من الاتفاقية، التي تحدد الحالات التي يعد ارتكابها جريمة والتي يرتكبها الفاعل، كفاعل أصلي أو كمساهم أو مشارك، وجميعها يكون الهدف منها توسيع النطاق والنشاط الإجرامي، مع علم مرتكبي هذه الجرائم باتجاه أموالهم وفيما ستستعمل، والقانون الصادر بإنجلترا توسع في تجريم صور المساعدة المالية، وتمويل الإرهاب أو المنظمات المحرمة، وبالتالي التوسع في تقرير المسؤولية الجنائية، حيث لم تطلب لتوافرها العلم أو الشك المبني على أسباب فعلية في وجود غرض أو هدف إجرامي وإنما اكتفى بوجود كاف للشك  في الغرض أو الهدف من المعاملة المالية .
ثانيا: الجهات المخول لها الحق برصد تحرك الأموال المشتبه فيها:
لقد حدد المشرع المغري في المادة 1-595، الجهات المخول لها إجراء البحث القضائي المتعلق بالعمليات أو التحركات لأموال يشتبه في أن لها علاقة بتمويل الإرهاب، وهذه الجهات تتحدد في كل من الوكيل العام للملك (أولا) وقاضي التحقيق وهيئة الحكم (ثانيا) ثم أخيرا  الحكومة (ثالثا).**1-    اختصاصات الوكيل العام للملك:
تتوزع اختصاصات الوكيل العام في إطار التمويل الإرهابي بين مجموعة من المواد المحددة لذلك وهي:
*المادة 1-595 بمقتضى هذه المادة يمكن للوكيل العام للملك أن يطلب معلومات حول عمليات أو تحركات أموال يشتبه في أنها مخصصة لتمويل الإرهاب، وبطبيعة الحال فإن هذا الإجراء يخول له، البحث القضائي لأن هذه الإمكانية مقرونة بالنسبة للوكيل العام للملك بمناسبة إجراء بحث قضائي .
*المادة6-595، تنص هذه المادة على أنه للوكيل العام للملك اتخاذ الإجراءات التالية في حال تقديم الحكومة الطلب له، بناء على طلب مقدم لها مسبقا، من قبل دولة أجنبية في قضية تمويل وهذه الإجراءات هي:
1-    البحث والتعريف في ما يتعلق بعائد إحدى جرائم تمويل الإرهاب والممتلكات التي استخدمت أكانت معدة لاستخدامها في ارتكاب هذه الجريمة أو كل ممتلك تطابق قيمته العائد منها .
2-    تجميد الممتلكات أو حجزها.
3-    اتخاذ الإجراءات التحفظية بشأن الممتلكات المذكورة.
وللوكيل العام رفض هذا الطلب المقدم في هذا الصدد إذا كان من شأن تنفيذه المساس بسيادة الدولة أو أمنها أو مصالحها الأساسية أو النظام العام، أو صدر في شأن الأفعال موضوع الطلب المقدم من طرف الدولة الأجنبية مقررا نهائيا في التراب الوطني، أو إذا تعلق الأمر بمقرر قضائي أجنبي صدر وفق شروط لا توفر الضمانات الكافية لحماية حقوق الدفاع أو إذا كانت الأفعال موضوع الطلب لا علاقة لها بتمويل الإرهاب.
*المادة7-595 تنص هذه المادة على أن كل تنفيذ لمقرر تجميد أو حجز أو مصادرة صادرة عن سلطة قضائية أجنبية في التراب الوطني، وقدم في شأنه طلب من لدن السلطة المذكورة ويتوقف على ترخيص من الوكيل العام للملك.
مما سبق يتبين أن اختصاص الوكيل العام للملك يختلف حسب القانون المطبق فإذا تعلق الأمر بتطبيق قانون الإرهاب باعتباره قانونا وطنيا فإنه للوكيل العام للملك اختصاصا أصليا، في إطار ممارسته للبحث القضائي بشكل مباشر.
أما إذا تعلق الأمر بتطبيق اتفاقية دولية فإنه يمارس اختصاصا غير مباشر، ذلك بناء على طلب من الحكومة والتي تتلقاه من دولة أجنبية.
2-اختصاصات قاضي التحقيق وهيئة الحكم:
يمكن لقاضي التحقيق ولهيئة الحكم بمناسبة إجراء بحث قضائي، القيام بمسطرة لها علاقة بجريمة إرهابية محالة عليها من قبل الوكيل العام للملك طلب معلومات حول عمليات أو تحركات أموال يشتبه أن لها علاقة بتمويل الإرهاب.
كما يلاحظ أن اختصاص الوكيل العام للملك أوسع من اختصاصات قاضي التحقيق وهيئة الحكم، لكون الأول ينعقد له الاختصاص بمناسبة إجراء البحث القضائي.
وإضافة لكونه مختص كذلك بجمع المعلومات حول حركات وتحركات أموال مشبوهة، وذلك في إطار تطبيق الاتفاقية الدولية لقمع تمويل الإرهاب المصادق عليها من قبل المغرب.
أما بالنسبة لقاضي التحقيق وهيئة الحكم فإن اختصاصاتها ينعقد فقط عند إحالة مسطرة لها علاقة بجريمة إرهابية عليهما للقيام بما يلزم من إجراءات البحث والتحري وتتم الإحالة من طرف الوكيل العام للملك.
3-اختصاصات الحكومة:
في إطار تطبيق الاتفاقية الدولية المتعلقة بالإرهاب ومكافحة تمويله، يجوز للحكومة إحالة الطلبات المقدمة في هذا المجال من طرف دولة أجنبية إلى الوكيل العام للملك ليتخذ في شأنها الإجراءات اللازمة.
والملاحظ هنا، أن الحكومة باعتبارها السلطة التنفيذية في الدولة، وهي التي تكون طرفا مباشرا في العلاقة مع السلطة الأجنبية. وخلاصة القول أنه رغم تنصيص المشرع في القانون رقم 03.03 عن اختصاص هذه الجهات برصد تحرك الأموال المشتبه في أن لها علاقة بتمويل الإرهاب، إلا أن الجهات التي تقوم بذلك عمليا هي الأبناك المحددة في هذا القانون {مؤسسات الائتمان المعتمدة لممارسة نشاطها بصفة أبنك، وكذا الأبناك الحرة إضافة لبنك المغرب}.
وتعتبر هذه الأخيرة وسيلة للوكيل العام للملك، قاضي التحقيق وهيئة الحكم لحصول على معلومات متعلقة برصد التحركات والعمليات المشبوهة.
هذا الرصد تحكمه مجموعة من الضوابط، حيث تصرح الأبناك لبنك المغرب بالمبالغ التي قد تتأتى من تحركات مرتبطة بتمويل الإرهاب والعمليات المرتبطة بها التصريح بالاشتباه، وكذا العلميات المنجزة سابقا.
وتطلع هذه الأبناك بنك المغرب أيضا على هوية الأشخاص المؤهلين لتقديم التصاريح بالاشتباه لربط الاتصال بهم. ومن جهة أخرى يقوم بنك المغرب عندما يتبين له من معلومات مجمعة أن هناك ما يثبت وجود تحركات مشبوهة للأموال أن يرجع الأمر للجهات المذكورة أعلاه لتتخذ بشأنها التدابير اللازمة.
ومما سبق يتبين أن الوكيل العام للملك وقاضي التحقيق وهيئة الحكم لا يقومون مباشرة برصد تحركات الأموال، بل يعتمدون في ذلك على المعلومات والتقارير المنجزة من قبل مؤسسات الائتمان وخاصة بنك المغرب.
ثالثا: إجراءات الأمر  وتنفيذ أحكام تمويل الإرهاب
يمكن للوكيل العام ولقاضي التحقيق وكذا هيئة الحكم أن يأمروا بتجديد أو حجز الأموال المشتبه في أن لها علاقة بالإرهاب، واتخاذ هذه الإجراءات يكون بالنسبة للوكيل العام للملك داخل في إطار ممارسة البحث القضائي في جريمة تمويل داخل إقليم الدولة، ويكون داخلا في إطار التعاون في مكافحة التمويل، بناء على اتفاقية دولية سارية المفعول داخل المغرب، حيث يتخذ هذه الإجراءات بناء على طلب من الدولة الأجنبية محال إليه من قبل حكومة المغرب أما بالنسبة لقاضي التحقيق وهيئة الحكم فإن اتخاذ هذه الإجراءات يكون في حال إحالة مسطرة لها علاقة بجريمة إرهابية عليهما من طرف الوكيل العام للملك.
والتجميد عرفته المادة 3-595 بأنه المنع المؤقت لنقل الممتلكات أو تبديلها أو التصرف فيها، أو إخضاعها للحراسة. والسلطات القضائية وهي تبحث عن الأموال*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المشتبه فيها، يمكنها أن تطلب مساعدة بنك المغرب، لتنفيذ التدابير المتخذة في هذا الشأن.
أما بخصوص قانون الإرهاب الأمريكي، فقد أطلق سلطة الاستخبارات على الحسابات المالية وحسابات البنوك، لمجرد أن يقرر أو يأمر رجال التحقيقات الفدرالية، أن ثمة حاجة إلى هذه المعلومات لضرورة البحث والتحري، وهكذا أهدر مبدأ سرية المحاسبات البنكية في قلعة الرأسمالية المعاصرة . والخطير في الأمر أن المادة 133 من نفس القانون تخول لمكتب التحقيقات الفدرالي سلطة الاستناد إلى أدلة تجمعها أجهزة استخباراتية أجنبية بصرف النظر عن مشروعية الطرق المعتمدة في جمعها.
إن الترخيص بالحجز أو التجميد فلا يترتب عليه سوى عقل الأموال موضوع القرار، ومنع التصرف فيها طيلة سريان مفعول التجميد أو الحجز، وتنص الاتفاقية على ذلك في مادتها الثامنة فقرة أولى على أن تتخذ كل دولة طرف التدابير المناسبة وفقا لمبادئها القانونية المحلية لتحديد أو كشف، وتجميد أو حجز أي أموال مستخدمة أو مخصصة لغرض ارتكاب الجرائم المبنية في المادة2، وكذلك العائدات الآتية من هذه الجرائم وذلك لأغراض مصادرتها عند الاقتضاء.
____________________________________
-عبد السلام بوهوش عبد المجيد شفيق ، الجريمة الإرهابية في التشريع المغربي مرجع سابق
-مقال للأستاذ حميد الوالي تحت عنوان “تأملات في قضاء التحقيق” منشور بمجلة “القسطاس” ط2002
-مقال للأستاذ حميد الوالي تحت عنوان “تأملات في قضاء التحقيق” منشور بمجلة “القسطاس” ط2002
ذ.محمد أحذاف شرح المسطرة الجنائية: مسطرة التحقيق الإعدادي  ج**II** ص47
ذ.محمد أحذاف شرح المسطرة الجنائية: مسطرة التحقيق الإعدادي ذ.محمد أحذاف ج**II** ص52
-منشورات المجلة المغربية للإدارة المحلية والتنمية “مواضيع الساعة” عدد39،2003
ذ.محمد أحذاف شرح المسطرة الجنائية: مسطرة التحقيق الإعدادي ذ.محمد أحذاف ج**II** ص74
-عبد السلام بوهوش، عبد المجيد شفيق ، الجريمة الإرهابية في التشريع المغربي مرجع سابق ص268
-عبد السلام بوهوش، عبد المجيد شفيق ، الجريمة الإرهابية في التشريع المغربي مرجع سابق ص270
-ذ.محمد أحذاف، شرح المسطرة الجنائية التحقيق الإعدادي مرجع سابق، ص334
-قرار المجلس الأعلى – عدد8190 بتاريخ 12-12-1983
–عبد السلام بوهوش، عبد المجيد شفيق ، الجريمة الإرهابية في التشريع المغربي مرجع سابق ص271
-عبد الكبير الصالحي : الحريات الفردية وتعديلات دجنبر1991، طبعة1991 – ص103
-محمد أحذاف شرح قانون المسطرة الجنائية – ج**II** مرجع سابق، ص315
–عبد السلام بوهوش، عبد المجيد شفيق ، الجريمة الإرهابية في التشريع المغربي مرجع سابق ص337
–عبد السلام بوهوش، عبد المجيد شفيق ، الجريمة الإرهابية في التشريع المغربي مرجع سابق
-سورة الحجرات الآية12
أخرجه مسلم في الآداب:” باب تحريم النظر في البيت وغيره”
–عبد السلام بوهوش، عبد المجيد شفيق ، الجريمة الإرهابية في التشريع المغربي مرجع سابق ص278
-ذ.محمد أحذاف شرح المسطرة الجنائية- مسطرة التحقيق الإعدادي ص315
-د.محمد عبد اللطيف عبد العال : “جريمة الإرهاب” دراسة مقارنة طبعة2003 ص211
–عبد السلام بوهوش، عبد المجيد شفيق ، الجريمة الإرهابية في التشريع المغربي مرجع سابق ص285
-الدكتور محمد أبو الفتح الغنام ، “الإرهاب وتشريعات المكافحة في الدول الديمقراطية” 1991 ص294.
-مصطفى حلمي (محام عام بالمجلس الأعلى) “قمع تمويل الإرهاب”، وزارة العدل المجلس الأعلى 2004 ص10.
-المجلة العربية لحقوق الإنسان، الحرب ضد الإرهاب والحروب الوقائية وحقوق الإنسان، العدد العاشر الصادر: يونيو2003 ص38*

*قانون الإرهاب دراسة نقدية**
الفصل الأول : دراسة تحليلية لقانون مكافحة الإرهاب.
المبحث الأول: أسباب صدور قانون الإرهاب (03-03) ومفهوم الجريمة الإرهابية .**المطلب الثاني : مفهوم الجريمة الإرهابية في ظل قانون (03-03) وأركانها وقيامها .
إذا كان تصنيف الجريمة الإرهابية كقاعدة عامة، ويرتبط بالوصف الذي يمكن أن تقترن به والذي تتحكم فيه دواعي شخصية ذاتية ومعايير موضوعية .
وإذا كان المبدأ الفقهي- القانوني قد أفضى إلى القول بوجود أصناف متعددة من الجرائم ، انطلاقا من الجريمة الكلاسيكية التقليدية والجريمة السياسية والجريمة الإرهابية وغيرها من الجرائم التي قد تفرزها وتؤدي إلى ميلادها، مستقبلا والجريمة السياسية والجريمة الإرهابية وغيرها من الجرائم التي قد تفرزها وتؤدي إلى ميلادها، مستقبلا التطورات المتلاحقة للجريمة وعالم الإجرام داخل المنظومة المجتمعية بحكم أن الجريمة كظاهرة علمية هي مكون طبيعي متطور يخضع لتأثير الظرفية الزمكانية التي يتم وقع فيها- …. فان هذا التصنيف لا يؤثر قطعا على الأركان الواجب توافرها لقيام الجريمة بغض النظر عن وصفها، وهي أركان عامة لا يتصور قيام أي فعل جرمي بدون اتحاد مكونات هذه الأركان في نسقها الشمولي وهي على ثلاثة أنواع :
أ‌- الركن القانوني للجريمة الإرهابية.
ب‌- الركن المادي للجريمة الإرهابية .
ج‌- الركن المعنوي للجريمة الإرهابية .
والجريمة الإرهابية لا تشد بدورها عن هذا المبدأ فما هو الركن القانوني لقيامها وما هي تحليلات الركن المادي، والمعنوي فيها ؟ ذلك ما سنتعرف عليه في الفقرة اللاحقة .
الفقرة الأولى : الركن القانوني للجريمة الإرهابية
إن ما ينبغي الإشارة إليه في هذا الصدد، كون الركن القانوني في الجريمة الإرهابية يكتسي صبغة استثنائية مقارنة مع باقي الأفعال الجرمية الأخرى بالنظر إلى مجموعة من الاعتبارات التي تبررها خصوصية هذا النوع من الجرائم وهو يتمحور حول عنصرين أساسيين أولهما إلزامية تجريم الفعل الإرهابي بمقتضى نص جزائي خاص وثانيهما عدم إمكانية تصور خضوع الجرم الإرهابي لأسباب الإباحة والتبرير.
أولا : إلزامية تحريم الفعل الإرهابي بمقتضى نص جزائي خاص :
إن أهمية الحديث عن عنصر تجريم الفعل الإرهابي، تبدو جلية في كون الجريمة الإرهابية في ظل المنظومة التشريعية السابقة، كانت تصنف عادة ضمن الجرائم العادية، مع خصوصية متميزة، تتمثل في الرفع الملحوظ للعقوبة الخاصة بها ( الأصلية منها والإضافية ) وتشديد وتكثيف التدابير الوقائية الشخصية والعينية بشأن مرتكبيها ، ولا سيما متى كانت تستهدف المس بسلامة النظام العام والأمن العمومي داخل التراب المغربي أو خارجه، يضاف إلى ذلك الجريمة الإرهابية لم يكن لها تعريف محدد في ظل النظام التشريعي الجزائي بالمغرب، مما كان يتعذر معه وصفها بطبيعتها ولو تحققت الشروط الواقعية لذلك ، وربما كان ذلك مرد مسارعة المغرب إلى المصادقة على مجموعة من الاتفاقيات التي تستبين بعض الجرائم .
ذات الطبيعة الإرهابية من نطاق الجرائم السياسية وجعلها مجرد جرائم عادية تخضع للعقوبات المقررة جزاءا لها في المجموعة الجنائية أسوة بما استقرت عليه بعض التشريعات المقارنة والمعاهدات الدولية كما هو الشأن بالنسبة :
-الاعتداء على القيادة الملكية أو الرئاسية الرسمية للدول، المعترف بها شرعيا ، أو ولي ، العهد أو عائلاتهم المنظمة في المواد التالية
+ المادة 4 من الاتفاقية العربية لتسليم المجرمين.
+ المادة1 من ظهير 19 ماي 1960 بشأن المصادقة على الاتفاقية المغربية البلجيكية المؤرخة في 27/2/1959.
+المادة 1 من اتفاقية عصبة الأمم المتحدة 156 نونبر 1937.

*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*-جرائم التقتيل المعدي والتسميم المنظمة في المادة 43 من الاتفاقية المغربية المؤرخة في الثالث من يوليوز 1967.
-جرائم التعييب والتخريب العمدي والإتلاف المنظمة في المادة 3 من اتفاقية عصبة الأمم المتحدة : 16 نونبر 1937 .
غير أن تصنيف الجرائم الإرهابية ضمن الجرائم العادية مجموعة من العوائق التقنية والموضوعية على مستوى تكييف الفعل الإرهابي ولا على مستوى إقرار العقوبات المستحقة له، خاصة مع التطور الملحوظ لأعمال الإرهابية، وارتفاع حدة خطورتها، مما أفضى إلى خلق نوع من اللاتوازن والتقارب بينها وبين الجزاءات الردعية الموازنة لها في نطاق الجرائم العادية.
واعتبارا لمبدأ القانوني والفقهي الكلاسيكي القاضي بأنه ” لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بنص تشريعي صريح فقد كان من المتعذر زجر الجرائم الإرهابية ونعتها بهذا الوصف، وإقرار عقوبات خاصة لها في غياب مقتضيات تشريعية صريحة تسمح بذلك استنادا للمادة 3 من القانون الجنائي المغربي الذي ينص على أنه ” لا يسوغ مؤاخذة أحد على فعل لا يعتبر جريمة بتصريح القانون ولا معاقبته بعقوبات لم يقررها هذا القانون… .
وأمام هذا المعطى الحتمي ، كان لزاما على المشرع المغربي، أن يواكب النهج الذي سارت عليه أغلب التشريعات المقارنة والتي بادرت إلى إقرار نصوص قانونية صريحة لتعريف الجرائم الإرهابية واستحداث آليات قانونية لمكافحتها، وفي هذا السياق بادرت المملكة المغربية بداية إلى المصادقة الصريحة على مجموعة من الاتفاقيات والمعاهدات الثنائية منها أو الجماعية كما هو الشأن بالنسبة للاتفاقيات العربية لمكافحة الإرهاب الموقعة بالقاهرة بتاريخ 22 اكتوبر 1998، والمأمور بنشرها بمقتضى الظهير الشريف 240-99. 1 بتاريخ رمضان 1422هـ موافق 22 نونبر 2001 واتفاقية الجمعية العامة لمنظمة الأمم المتحدة بتاريخ 23 شتنبر 1972 لمنع الإرهاب الدولي… واتفاقية جنيف – لمنع ومعاقبة الجريمة الإرهابية لسنة 1973.
واتفاقية مونتريال لسنة 1971 لمناهضة الأعمال الإرهابية بيد أن مصادقة المغرب على مجموع هذه الاتفاقيات ونشرها بالجريدة الرسمية لم يكن لفتح المجال أمام قيام الركن القانوني للجريمة الإرهابية في ظل العمل التشريعي والقضائي المغربي ولا سيما أمام التأويل والتأويل المضاد بشأن التموقع الترتيبي للمعاهدة الدولية في الهرم التسلسلي للقاعدة القانونية مقارنة مع القوانين المحلية.
وعليه فقد ظهرت الحاجة الملحة لظهور قانون وطني خاص بمحاربة الجريمة الإرهابية ومكافحتها ليكتمل بذلك الركن القانوني للجريمة الإرهابية في ظل المنظومة التشريعية المحلية، ويقصد بذلك قانون (03-03) المنفذ بمقتضى الظهير الشريف 140-03 – 1 المؤرخ في 26 ربيع الأول 1424 موافق 28 ماي 2003 .
ثانيا : عدم تصور خضوع الجريمة الإرهابية لأسباب التبرير أو الإباحة.
كما هو متعارف عليه فقها وقانونا، فإنه لا يمكن لقيام الركن القانوني بصدد أية جريمة مجرد وجود نص قانوني صريح صادر عن السلطة المؤهلة لذلك دستورا، بل يتعين أيضا توافر عنصر ثاني مواز يتعلق بعدم خضوع الفعل الإجرامي سواء في صورته الإيجابية (تنفيذ الجريمة) أو في صورته السلبية ( الامتناع)… ويجمع الفقهاء على كون أسباب التبرير والإباحة هي تأشيرات تخول لكل مجرم صلاحية تنفيذ الجريمة ولو سبق للمشرع الجزائي أن خطرها وعاقبها بنص تشريعي صريح (2) … ومضمون هذا الاجماع الفقهي يحيلنا إلى نتيجة حتمية مفادها أنه يتعين لزوما إقصاء خضوع الفعل الإجرامي لأسباب التبرير والإباحة لاكتمال الازدواجية البنيوية للركن القانوني في الجريمة الإرهابية وإلى ذلك أقر المشرع المغربي في المادة 124 من القانون الجنائي أنه “… لا جناية ولا جنحة ولا مخالفة في الأحوال الآتية :
1- إذا كان الفعل قد أوجبه القانون وأمرت به السلطة التشريعية
2- إذا اضطر الفاعل ماديا إلى ارتكاب الجريمة أو كان في حالة استحال عليه معها استحالة مادية اجتنابها وذلك لسبب خارجي لم يستطع مقاومته.
3- إذا كانت الجريمة قد استلزمتها ضرورة حالة الدفاع عن نفس الفاعل أو غيره وماله ومال غيره بشرط أن يكون الدفاع متناسبا مع خطورة الاعتداء
من خلال ما سبق ذكره تطرح إشكالية يمكن صياغة محورها على شكل التساؤل الآتي :
هل يتصور خضوع الجريمة الإرهابية لأسباب التبرير أو الإباحة كشرط لقيام ركنها القانوني؟
نبادر إلى الإجابة بالنفي القاطع عن هذا التساؤل وعلينا في ذلك تستمد مصدرها من خصوصية واستثنائية الباعث الدافع إلى ارتكاب الفعل الإرهابي والذي يضل محوره الرئيسي إشاعة الرعب والترهيب بين عموم الأفراد وتنفيذ المشروع إجرامي فردي أو جماعي أو سعيا إلى الإضرار بوسطهم البيئي تعريض الموارد الوطنية للخطر … وهو ما لا يتناسب البث مع صور الإباحة والتبرير المنصوص عليها بالمادة 124 من القانون الجنائي، فالجريمة الإرهابية لا يمكن بتاتا أن يوجبها القانون بأي مقتضى من مقتضياته سواء التشريعية منها أو التنظيمية أو الإدارية … كما أنه من المتعذر قانونا وواقعا تصور القوة القاهرة التي يضطر معها المجرم إلى ارتكاب الجريمة الإرهابية أو استحالة اجتنابها لسبب لم يستطع مقاومته …. وأخيرا لا يتصور قيام جريمة إرهابية في صورة حالة الدفاع الشرعي عن نفس الفاعل أو ماله أو نفس الغير وماله أو أن يكون الفعل الإرهابي مقررا بأمر أو تنفيذ فعل من السلطة النظامية أو الرسمية المختصة
والآن بعد أن استحضرنا تجليات الركن القانوني في الجريمة الإرهابية ننتقل إلى الرصد الميداني والتحليلي لأحد أهم الأركان الموازية لقيام هذه الجريمة وهو الركن المادي فما هو مضمون هذا الركن في ظل الجريمة الإرهابية ، وما هي خصوصياته ؟.
الفقرة الثانية : الركن المادي للجريمة الإرهابية
يعتبر الركن المادي في الجريمة الإرهابية العنصر الأكثر عملية في قيام هذا النوع من الجرائم (1) فإذا كانت القاعدة العامة تبرر زجر الجريمة الإرهابية لما تخلفه هذه الأخيرة من اضطرابات سواء في شكل عمل ” كما هو الشأن بالنسبة للتعداد الوارد في الفصل الأول 218 من قانون (03-03) المتعلق بمكافحة الإرهاب، أو في شكل امتناع كما هو الشأن بالنسبة للفصل الثامن –218 من ذات القانون المعاقب لعدم التبليغ عن الجريمة الإرهابية المجمع تنفيذها “.
ويظل القاسم المشترك للنشاط المادي الصادر عن المجرم في الجريمة الإرهابية متمحورا حول عنصرين رئيسيين :
أ-تعلق الفعل الإرهابي بمشروع فردي أو جماعي باجتماعي صورته ترويع عامة الناس وإفزاعهم وإشاعة جو من اللاطمأنينة وإلى استقرار فان هذا الاضطراب ومن باب الموازنة يتعذر قيامه أو تحققه على أرض الواقع العمل مالم يصدر نشاط مادي عن الفاعل الإرهاب سواء بشكل خطير بالنظام العام وزعزعة الأمن العمومي .
ب-ارتباط الغاية من هذا النشاط المادي بإشاعة الخوف والترهيب عن طريق اعتماد العنف أو التهديد به، وما دام أن القانون السابق قد عدد صور الجرائم التي تعتبر إرهابية متى اقترنت بالعنصرين المشار إليهما أعلاه فإننا سنرجئ الحديث عن تجليات الركن المادي في الجريمة الإرهابية إلى غاية التطرق في فقرة لاحقة لهذه الصور وتناولها بالرصد والبيان والمناقشة القانونية .
الفقرة الثالثة : الركن المعنوي للجريمة الإرهابية
لا يشترط لقيام الجريمة الإرهابية مجرد قيام مشروع فردي أو جماعي يستهدف المس الخطير بالنظام العام بواسطة التخويف أو التهريب أو العنف ولو تحققت الصور الإجرامية المنصوص عليها في هذا الشق بل يتعين وجوبا توافر عنصر العمد لدى الفاعل الإجرامي وهو ما يصطلح على تسميته بالركن المعنوي في الجريمة الإرهابية ، فما هو مضمون هذا الركن وما هي تجلياته في نطاق الجريمة الإرهابية يمكن القول ان القصد الجنائي عامة، يتجلى مفهومه في واقع الأمر كترجمة ميدانية للإرادة التي تخالج مخيلة الفاعل الإجرامي وتتسخ بعقليته فتتحكم في توجيه نشاطه الإجرامي الذي يستهدف به بصفة إدارية وتلقائية، قيامه ما لم يعمد الفاعل الإجرامي إلى توجيه إرادته نحو تحقيق الفعل المادي للجرم المزمع اقترافه .
الجريمة الإرهابية لا تشد عن هذا النسق وهو ما عبر عنه المشرع في المادة الأولى ، الفصل الأول – 218 من القانون (03-03) بقوله :” … نعتبر الجرائم الآتية أفعالا إرهابية إذا كانت لها علاقة عمدا … ” والعنصر المعدي في الجرائم الإرهابية يتموقع عبر مستويين رئيسيين :
أولهما توجيه المجرم الإرهابي لنشاطه الإرادي من أجل واقعه مجرمه مصنفة في عداد الجرائم الإرهابية.
أما ثانيها فيمثل في الإحاطة والعلم لدى الجاني بواقعة الجريمة من الناحية الواقعية والقانونية، وعليه فإنه ينتفي القصد الجنائي لدى المجرم ولو ارتكب جريمة إرهابية في حالة عدم الإحاطة بالواقعة الجريمة نتيجة الجهل المادي حيث ينعدم*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*لديه العلم بحقيقة الواقعة الإجرامية ، كما هو الشأن بالنسبة للشخص الذي يعمد إلى إخفاء أموال أو منافع مادية أخرى متحصلة من جريمة إرهابية دون ان يعلم بماهيتها أو بمصدر تحصيلها رغم إن إخفاء الأشياء المتحصل عليها من جراء جريمة إرهابية يندرج ضمن التعداد القانوني للأفعال الإرهابية التي عددها المشرع في الفصل الأول – 218 من قانون الإرهاب فإن فعله هذا وإن كان يرتب في حقه مسؤولية مدنية أو جنائية ، فإنه رغم تلك يتعذر وصف ما أقدم عليه بالجريمة الإرهابية وأخيرا نمثل لهذه الحالة بمن يعمد إلى نقل أسلحة أو أدوات متفجرة معبأة بشكل محكم في علب مخصصة لأغراض أخرى … اعتقادا منه أنه يحمل موالد غدائية أو استهلاكية مروجا إياها لفائدة طالبيها.
وتبقى الإشارة إلى أن غياب الإحاطة والعلم اليقين بالواقعة الجرمية جراء جهل الواقع أو غلط فيه لا يمتد البتة بآثاره أو يسري بمفعوله في حالة الجهل بالواقعة نتيجة جهل أو غلط في القانون المنظم لها، وذلك استنادا للمادة 2 من القانون الجنائي الذي أقر قاعدة عامة تحظر وجوبا التمسك بجهل التشريع الجنائي أو الغلط في تأويله فنص قائلا ” …. لا يسوغ لأحد أن يتعذر بجهل التشريع الجنائي .
وحيثما استعرضنا الأركان الرئيسية لقيام الجريمة الإرهابية فإننا سننتقل حاليا إلى الحديث عن أنواع الجرائم الإرهابية من خلال قانون (03-03) والذي بموجبه عدد الجرائم المعتبرة قانونا جرائم إرهابية.*

*قانون مكافحة الإرهاب دراسة نقدية**
الفصل الأول : دراسة تحليلية لقانون مكافحة الإرهاب.*
*المبحث الثاني : أنواع الجرائم الإرهابية .**
سننطلق من قناعة حتمية وموجزة، قبل تناول صور التعداد الجرائم الإرهابية ، ومفادها أن جميع الصور الإجرامية المقننة تشريعيا من خلال قانون 03-03 لا يمكن نعتها أو وصفها بالأعمال الإرهابية إلا إذا اقترنت وجوبا وشموليا في العناصر التالية:
-ارتباط الصورة الإجرامية بمشروع فردي أو جماعي يستهدف المس بالنظام العام والأمن العمومي
-اعتماد عنصر العنف والتخويف والترهيب لتحقيق هذه الغاية
-توافر النية الإجرامية لدى الفاعل الإرهابي
ومن هنا يتبين أن المشرع المغربي من خلال قانون (03-03) لم يعرف مفهوم الجريمة الإرهابية بل اقتصر على تعداد الأفعال المعتبرة في حكم ذات القانون الإرهابي وحدد الأركان التي يتعين وجوبا أن تقوم عليها، وعدد العقوبات المتنوعة الموازنة لا اقترافها في الفصل الأول من المادة 218 من القانون (03.03) ، ويكن تحديد هذه الجرائم في :*
*المطلب الأول : جرائم الاعتداء على الأشخاص .**
جرائم الاعتداء تشمل كل الأنشطة التي من شأنها أن تصيب الأشخاص في حياتهم أو في جسمهم أو صحتهم سواء بالتقليل أو التعذيب أو الاختطاف أو الاحتجاز، والمشرع الجنائي ، سواء في المجموعة الجنائية أو في قانون مكافحة الإرهاب في الفقرة 1 من الفصل 1-218 ق ج، أضفي حماية مطلقة على حياة الأشخاص من هذه الاعتداءات لذا وجب توافر الركن المادي زيادة على الركن المعنوي ليتسنى المعاقبة عليها.*_الفقرة الأولى : الاعتداء على حياة الأشخاص_*
جرم وعاقب المشرع على الاعتداء على حياة الأشخاص في الفصول التالية من القانون الجنائي :
*الفصل 392 ق ج ، كل من تسبب عمدا في قتل غيره بعد قائلا، ويعاقب بالسجن المؤبد لكن يعاقب على القتل بالإعدام في الحالتين الآتيتين:
-إذا سبقته أو صحبته أو أعقبته جناية أخرى.
-إذا كان الغرض منه إعداد جناية أو جنحة أو تسهيل أو ارتكابها أو إتمام تنفيذها أو تسهيل فرار الفاعلين أو شركائهم أو تخليصهم من العقوبة.
*الفصل 393 ق ج، القتل العمد مع سبق الإصرار والترصيد يعاقب عليه بالإعدام.
*الفصل 394 ق ج، سبق الإصرار هو العزم المصمم عليه قبل وقوع الجريمة على الاعتداء على شخص معين أو على أي شخص قد يوجد أو يصادف وحتى ولو كان هذا العزم معلقا على ظرف أو شرط.
*الفصل 398 ق ج، من اعتدي على حياة شخص بواسطة مواد من شانها أن تسبب الموت عاجلا أو أجلا أيا كانت الطريقة التي استعملت أو أعطيت بها تلك المواد وأيا كانت النتيجة يعد مرتكبا لجريمة التسميم ويعاقب بالإعدام.
*الفصل 399 ق ج، يعاقب بالإعدام كل من يستعمل وسائل التعذيب أو يرتكب أعمالا وحشية لتنفيذ فعل يعد جناية.
الفقرة الثانية : الاعتداء على سلامة الأشخاص.
يتكون الركن المادي في جرائم الاعتداء على الأشخاص من عناصر ثلاثة:
-نشاط إجرامي:
إذا كان كل نشاط يؤدي إلى إيذاء الضحية في جسمها أو في صحتها يصلح عنصرا في الركن المادي لجرائم الاعتداء العمدي فإننا باستقراء الفصول 400، 401، 402، 403، 408، 413، 414 من ق ج نلاحظ أن المشرع قد أورد بعض الصور لهذا النشاط المؤذي والأكثر ورودا في العمل، وهي الضرب وهو كل تأثير راض أو كادم.
يقع على جسم الإنسان بالضغط أو الصدم أو كما غرفه بعض الفقهاء كل ضغط وأرض أو دفع أو احتكاك بجسم المجني عليه سواء ترك به أثرا أم لم يترك الجرح وهو النشاط الذي يأتيه الفاعل ويترك أثرا في جسم الضحية: ما أن تراه العين كسلخ الجلد، أو حرقة والجرح يعاقب عليه بغض النظر عن كونه ظاهرة أو غير ظاهرة الإيذاء وهي لفظة من العموم تشمل كل ما يؤذي الإنسان في جسمه أو صحته بحث ينطوي تحت لوائها الضرب والجرح والعنف وغيرها من الوسائل الأخرى كإعطاء مواد ضارة بالصحة أيا كانت لشخص من الأشخاص.
-نتيجة إجرامية: جرائم الاعتداء منها التي تقوم بغض النظر عن تحقق نتيجة مادية ذات أهمية وهذه الجرائم هي المنصوص عليها في الفصل 400 من ق.ح وهي الضرب أو الجرح أو العنف أو الإيداء الذي لا يتيح عنه مرض أو عجز عن الأشغال الشخصية أو ينتج عنه مرض أو عجز لا تتجاوز مدته 20 يوما ومنها التي تتصاعد عقوبتها وكذلك وصفها الجنائي بسبب التحقق نتيجة إجرامية ذات أهمية وهذه الجرائم هي المنصوص عليها في القانون الجنائي وتتحدد في :
-الفصل 400 ويتعلق بالضرب أو الجرح أو العنف أو الإيداء الذي يخلق عجزا لا تتجاوز مدتهم 2 يوما.
-الفصل 401 وتجرم الضرب أو الجرح أو العنف أو الإيداء الذي يخلف عجزا تتجاوز مدته 20 يوما
-العلاقة السببية بين النشاط الإجرامي والنتيجة:
لكن يكتمل الركن المادي في جرائم الاعتداء يلزم توافر علاقة سببية بين النشاط المؤدي الذي أتاه الفاعل والنتيجة الإجرامية والتي هي إما عجز لمدة تفوق 20 يوما أو العاهة الدائمة أو وفاة الضحية وألما ما أمكن العقاب عنها طبقا للمواد السابقة .
ولا نضيف جديدا إذا قلنا بأن القواعد المعروفة في النظرية السببية عموما والمتطلبة في كل الجرائم الناتجة تطبق أيضا بالنسبة لجرائم الاعتداء العمدي التي ترتكب في إطار جريمة إرهابية.
الركن المعنوي
أما الركن المعنوي فيتحقق إذا انصرفت إرادة الفاعل إلى ارتكاب الجريمة على نحو ما عرفها القانون به ومعنى هذا ان يكون الجاني قد وجه نشاطه المؤذي بقصد المساس بجسم الضحية أو صحتها فإن قام لديه هذا القصد، قام الركن المعنوي وطبيعي أن ينتفي القصد الجنائي كلما حصل النشاط المؤدي بدون عمد.
الفقرة الثالثة : الاعتداء على حرية الأشخاص(الفصل219-223من ق.ج)
أن حرية الأفراد هي بلا جدال أساس الحريات جميعا وهي الهدف الأسمى الذي تستهدفه كل حكومة عادلة لأننا بقدر ما نملك من حرية تتحدد قدراتنا على اشباع حاجياتنا وبمعنى آخر بقدر ما نمتلك حرية تتحدد قدراتنا في استخدام قوانا و أوقاتنا ووسائلنا في الوصول إلى ما يعود علينا من نفع وإن كانت المصلحة الحقيقية للمجتمع تتمثل في توفير أكبر نصيب من الحرية لكل فرد على حدا فإن ذلك لا يمنع المجتمع من تقييد حريات الأفراد في حدود معينة وخارج هذه الحدود يكون أي مساس بحريات الإفراد اعتداء يستحق المسائلة سواء في ذلك أن يكون المساس من سلطات الدولة أو من فرد أخر أو من مجموعة من الأفراد.
فالحرية هي أتمن ما في الحياة فحاجة الإنسان للحرية لا تقل عن حاجة الجسد للروح فإذا كان الجسد يفقد كيانه بإزهاق الروح فالإنسان يفقد وجوده وكيانه بفقدانه للحرية.
فالحرية هي ذلك الحق لا بفقده الإنسان بمرور الزمن أي بالتقادم ، وهي تخول لكل إنسان أن يعمل أو يمتنع عن العمل وفقا لإرادته هو لا لإرادة الغير، وأن يمارس كغايته في منح ما يراه ناقصا أو ممتعا له، في الحدود التي ترسمها الهيئة الاجتماعية لمصلحة سائر أفرادها وأن يفكر ويعلن تفكيره وإن يستمتع بكامل مال لا يحرمه القانون.

*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*جرم وعاقب المشرع على الاعتداء على حرية الأشخاص في الفصول التالية من القانون الجنائي:
-الفصل 219 يعاقب على الجرائم المرتكبة في عملية الاستفتاء والانتخابات سواء وقعت قبل التصويت أو أثناء وبعده طبقا للأحكام والعقوبات المقرر في القوانين المتعلقة بها .
الفقرة الرابعة: اختطاف الأشخاص واحتجازهم .
-الفصل 436 (ظهير 21/5/174) يعاقب بالحبس من خمس إلى عشر سنوات كل من يختطق شخصا أو يقبض عليه أو يحبسه أو يحتجزه دون أمر من السلطات المختصة وفي كثير الحالات التي تجيز فيها القانون أو يوجب ضبط الأشخاص.
وإذا استغرقت مدة الحبس أو الحجز 30 يوما أو أكثر كانت العقوبة بالحبس من خمس إلى عشر سنوات كل من يختطف شخصا أو يقبض عليه أو يحبسه أو يحتجزه دون أمر من السلطات المختصة وفي كثير الحالات التي تجيز فيها القانون أو يوجب ضبط الأشخاص.
وإذا استغرقت مدة الحبس أو الحجز 30 يوما أو أكثر كانت العقوبة بالحبس من 10 سنوات إلى 20 سنة، وإذا ارتكب القبض أو الاختطاف إما عن طريق ارتداء بذلة أو حمل شارة نظامية أو مماثلة لفها كما هو منصوص عليه في الفصل 384 وإما عن طريق انتحال اسم كاذب أو تقديم أمر مزور على السلطة العمومية أو استعمال وسيلة من وسائل النقل ذات المحرك أو تهديد بارتكاب جريمة ضد الأشخاص أو الممتلكات كانت العقوبة بالسجن من 20 إلى 30 سنة.
-الفغصل437(ظهير 21/5/74) إذا كان الاختطاف أو القبض أو الحبس أو الحجز يهدف إلى تمكين مرتكبيه من أخذ رهائن إما لإعداد أو تسهيل ارتكاب جريمة أو جنحة وإما لتسيير هروب مرتكبي الجناية أو الجنحة أو إفلاتهم من العقاب كانت العقوبة السجن المؤبد.**المطلب الثاني : جرائم الاعتداء على الأموال
سنتطرق للتعداد القانوني لجرائم الاعتداء على الأموال في الفقرات التالية :
الفقرة الأولى : جرائم التزييف والتزوير .
تطرقت المادة1-218 من قانون الإرهاب(03-03) إلى أربعة أنواع من جرائم التزييف والتزوير وصنفتها كجرائم إرهابية متى اقترنت عمدا بمشروع فردي أو جماعي يمس النظام العام باعتبار التخويف أو الترهيب أو العنف أو الترويع وهي على الشكل التالي :
أولا: جرائم التزييف والتزوير المتعلقة بالعملة وسندات القرض العام.
ثانيا: جرائم تزوير وتزييف أختام الدولة والدامغات والطوابع والعلامات .
ثالثا: جرائم التزوير والتزييف المنصوص عليها بالمواد 360-361-362 من القانون الجنائي.
رابعا: جرائم تزوير وتزييف الشيكات ووسائل الأداء الأخرى.
أولا : جرائم التزييف والتزوير المتعلقة بالعملة وسندات القرض العام :
ينصرف مضمون هذه الجرائم إلى كل عمل مادي يهدف إلى تزييف أو تزوير العملة المحلية أو الأجنبية المتداولة بصفة قانونية داخل المملكة المغربية، وجميع الأوراق المالية وأدوات أو سندات الخزينة العامة التي تحمل طابعها أو علامتها أو قسائم الفوائد المتعلقة بتلك الأوراق المالية أو الأذونات والسندات.
وقد كان المشرع المغربي يولي أهمية خاصة لهذا النوع من الجرائم حتى في صورتها الكلاسيكية، وصلت العقوبة المخصصة لها السجن ونظرا لما تحتويه هذه العينة من الجرائم من خطورة بالغة واتساع نطاق إمكانية استخدامها في العمليات الإرهابية أو تمويلها ولا سيما أن احتمال نجاحها في الغرض الذي تصبو إليه، يمهد الطريق لتمويل المشاريع الإرهابية في أدق خططها وفق استراتيجية تعتمد كأساس لها تسخير جميع الإمكانيات المادية لتحقيق هدفها مما يقوي بشكل كبير فرص تنفيذ مخططاتها على أرض الواقع العملي فقد كان من المنتظر بل ومن المحتم أن يلجأ المشرع المغربي إلى تجريمها وتصنيفها ضمن الجرائم الإرهابية متى اقترنت بالدافع الباعث إلى ارتكابها.
ثانيا : جرائم تزوير أختام الدولة والدمغات والطوابع .
لا يخفى حجم الخطورة الذي يحتضنه هذا النوع من جرائم التزوير والتزييف فقد عاقب عليها المشرع المغربي في الجرائم العادية – الفصل 342 من ق ج بالسجن المؤبد .
ونظرا لما قد يتحقق من خطورة مضاعفة في حالة توظيف جرائم تزوير أختام الدولة والدامغات والطوابع والعلامات في أعمال إرهابية ، فقد عمد المشرع من خلال قانون (03-03) إلى تصنيفها ضمن الجرائم الإرهابية متى وظفت لهذا الغرض أما خطورة هذا النوع من الجرائم فتبدو جلية في كونها تمنح نوعا من المصداقية الثبوثية للوثائق المختومة بها أو المشفوعة بنماذجها الرسمية، مما يضفي عليها نوعا من الحجية الرسمية ويسهل بالتالي الغرض الموظفة فيه في سياق الجريمة الإرهابية المزمع تنفيذها .
ويقصد بأختام الدولة ودمغاتها جميع الأختام والدمغات المعدة للتأشير والمصادقة والموافقة، والمعتمدة بصفة رسمية لدى جميع مؤسسات الدولة ومرافقها الإدارية والتنظيمية، أما الطوابع والمعاملات فينصرف مقصودها إلى جميع الطوابع الوطنية أو علامات الدولة المغربية المقننة بصفة شرعية كما هو الشأن بالنسبة لعلامات الدولة المستخدمة بصفة رسمية ودمغات الذهب والفضة والمطبوعات ذات الصفة الرسمية المستعملة في المجالس التي يشنؤها الدستور أو الإدارات العامة أو الهيئات القضائية وطوابع بريدية وشارات الأداء وقسائم الرد التي تصدرها إدارة البريد أو الطوابع المالية المنفصلة وأوراق أو النماذج ذات الطوابع أو الأوراق ذات القيمة النقدية أو البريدية … .
ثالثا:جرائم التزييف المنصوص عليها بالمواد 360،361،362 من ق ج.
يحيل قانون الإرهاب (03-03)على أنواع خاصة من جرائم التزييف والتزوير وهي تلك المنصوص عليها بالفصول 360، 361، 362 من القانون الجنائي .
فبالنسبة لجرائم التزوير المنصوص عليها بالفصل 360 من ق ج فتنصرف إلى التزييف والزور الذي يطال الرخص أو الشهادات أو الكتيبات أو المنشورات أو التواصل أو جوازات السفر أو أوامر الخدمة أو أوراق الطريق أو جوازات المرور أو أية وثيقة أخرى تصدرها الإدارات العامة إثباتا لحق أو هوية أو صفة أو منح ترخيص .
أما جرائم التزوير المنصوص عليها بالفصل 361 من ق ج فتتعلق بالتوصل بغير حق إلى تسلم إحدى الوثائق المنصوص عليها بالفصل السابق أو محاولة ذلك عن طريق الإدلاء ببيانات غير صحيحة وأما عن طريق انتحال اسم كاذب أو صفة كاذبة أو بتقديم معلومات أو شهادات أو إقرارات غير صحيحة وبالنسبة لجرائم التزوير المقررة بمقتضى المادة 362 ق ج، فترتبط بأصحاب الغرف أو الإنزال إذا قيدوا في سجلاتهم أحد النزلاء تحت اسم زائف أو مختلف وكذلك إذا أغفلوا تقيدهم باتفاق معهم.
رابعا: جرائم التزييف الشيكات ووسائل الأداء الأخرى.
يقصد بتزوير وتزييف الشيكات البنكية تغيير الحقيقة في البيانات المضمنة بها سوء النية تغييرا من شأنه إحداث ضرر متى وقع هذا التغير المعدي باعتماد أحد الوسائل الآتية:
-وضع توقيعات مزورة
-تغييرا المحور أو الكتابة أو التوقيع
-كتابة إضافية أو مقحمة في ورقة الشيك بعد تمام تحريره أو اختتامه.
وينتقل وصف الفعل الجرمي لتزييف وتزوير الشيكات من إطار الجرائم العادية ليندرج ضمن خانة الجرائم الإرهابية متى وظف في مشروع فردي أو جماعي لزعزعة الأمن العمومي والإخلال بالسيرورة الطبيعية للنظام العام، عن طريق تمويل مشروع العملية الإرهابية أو تمكينه من الوسائل المادية أو اللوجيستيكية المؤهلة لتنفذه ونفس الشيء ينطبق بالنسبة لوسائل الأداء الأخرى المنصوص عليها بالمادة 331 من مدونة التجارة التي تقضي بأنه ” يعاقب بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة 316 بخصوص وسائل الأداء موضوع هذا التقسيم:
1-كل من زيف أو زور وسيلة أداء
2-كل من استعمل عن علم أو حاول استعمال وسيلة أداء مزيفة أو مزورة
3-كل من قبل عن علم أداء بواسطة أداءات مزيفة أو مزورة”
وتعتبر وسيلة أداء وفق مقتضيات المادة الرابعة من الظهير الشريف 1. 93 .174 بتاريخ 6/7/1993 المعتبر بمثابة قانون يتعلق بنشأة مؤسساة الائتمان ومراقبتها كل وسيلة تمكن أي شخص من تحويل أموال كيفما كانت الطريقة أو الخطط التقنية المستعملة لذلك .
الفقرة الثانية: جرائم التخريب أو التعييب أو الإتلاف
إن مناط تصنيف جرائم التخريب أو التعييب أو الإتلاف ضمن الجرائم الإرهابية متى تحققت الشروط الموضوعية لهذا التصنيف- أنما يوازي في حقيقة الأمر درجة*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*خطورة هذا النوع من الجرائم الذي يستهدف الضرب العشوائي للمرافق الحساسة التي يؤمها عموم الأفراد ويكون القصد منها إتلاف لبنى التحتية وتدمير المرافق العمومية والممتلكات العامة بشكل يشيع الرعب والفزع بين صفوف العامة، أما على المستوى القانوني فقد عرفت المادة 3 من الاتفاقية المقررة من قبل عصبة الأمم المتحدة المؤرخة في 16 نونبر 1937 جرائم التخريب بالقول ” … كل الأفعال المقترفة عن قصد لغاية تدمير وإتلاف الممتلكات العامة أو المتعلقة بالمنفعة ووسائل المواصلات أو استعمال السم أو المكروب أو المواد المتفجرة أو المحرقة، وكذلك صناعة أو شراء أو حيازة أو توزيع أي من هذه المواد …. ”
الفقرة الثالثة: الجرائم الملاحية.
يقصد بالجرائم الملاحية جرائم تحويل الطائرات أو السفن أو أية وسيلة أخرى من وسائل النقل أو إتلافها أو إتلاف منشأة الملاحة الجوية أو البحرية أو البرية أو تعييب أو تخريب أو إتلاف وسائل الاتصال.
وما من شك أن وسائل النقل الدولية من طائرات وسفن وغيرها من وسائل النقل الأخرى، تعتبر من أهم الاختراعات الرائدة، وبفضلها أصبح العالم مجرد قرية كونية صغيرة الحجم، كما أضحى مفهوم الحدود بين الدول لا يتجاوز مستوى الفواصل الجيو-سياسية لا غير . اندثرت معالمها وخبئ دورها في ظل إفرازات العولمة والتقدم وتبدو أهمية هذه الوسائل في كونها تعتبر امتدادا لسيادة الدولة وتشكل جزء لا يتجزأ من توابع إقليمها وعليه فإن الاعتداء عليها يعتبر امتدادا لسيادة الدولة. وتشكل جزء لا يتجزأ من توابع إقليمها وعليه فإن الاعتداء عليها يعتبر اعتداءا صريحا على السيادة الرسمية للدولة المستهدفة.
وإذا كانت الوسائل الملاحية التي نحن بصدد الحديث عنها عرفت تطورا ملحوظا ومتميزا لأعلى مستوى تشكيلاتها فحسب، بل أيضا على مستوى زيادة فعاليتها وتطوير أساليب عملها فقد واكب هذا التطور الملموس زيادة حوادث التخريب والتعييب الذي تتعرض لها .بل يمكن الجزم أنها أضحت تشكل الوجهة المفضلة للإرهابيين والعمليات الإرهابية لخطورة استعمالها كأهداف إرهابية وقوة النتائج التدميرية التي تخلفها ولنستحضر جميعا أحداث 11 شتنبر بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية التي أودت بحياة أكثر من ثلاثة آلاف مواطن بعد أن وظفت في هذه العملية طائرات ركاب استهدفت برجي التجارة العالمي ومقر البانتغون ووزارة الدفاع.
وبالنظر للخطورة الاستثنائية لمثل هذه الاعتداءات وتأثيرها السلبي على سلامة النقل الدولي والمواصلات العالمية عبر تعريض حياة المسافرين الآمنين للخطر المميت، فقد حظيت الجرائم الإرهابية المرتكبة في هذا المجال بأهمية متزايدة لدى السلطات الرسمية لمختلف دول المعمور وقد أسفرت جهودها في مكافحة هذا النوع من الجرائم عن توقيع ثلاث اتفاقيات أساسية بادر المغرب بالمصادقة عليها وهي على الشكل التالي :
-اتفاقية طوكيو بشأن الجرائم والأفعال التي ترتكب على متن الطائرات المحررة والموقعة بطوكيو بتاريخ 19 دجنبر 1997
-اتفاقية مونتريال الخاصة بقمع جرائم الاعتداء على سلامة الطيران المدني المحررة والموقعة في مونتريال بتاريخ 23 شتنبر 1971 .
بيد أن هذه الاتفاقيات لم تكن فعالة على مستوى ردع الجرائم الإرهابية الواقعة على الطائرات وغيرها من الوسائل الملاحية بسبب غموض مقتضياتها وافتقارها لآليات قانونية وواقعية تكون رادعة وأكثر عملية، فضلا عن كونها لم تقم آليات للتنسيق بين الدول المتعاقدة لمواجهة هذا النوع من الجرائم . مما حدا بأغلب الدول إلى استحداث مقتضيات تشريعية خاصة بها تكون أكثر صرامة وفاعلية في سبيل الحفاظ على أمن وسلامة وسائلها الملاحية، وفي ذلك يقول الأستاذ تآمر إبراهيم الجهماني .
“… وعلى الرغم من صراحة أحكام هذه الاتفاقيات ، ورغم اتخاذ الاحتياطات الأمنية، إلا أن ذلك لم يمنع من التزايد المستمر لعمليات اختطاف الطائرات ففي عام 1950 لم يقع في العالم إلا حالات نادرة وقليلة. إلا أنه خلال العقدين الآخيرين الواقعين ما بين 1950 و 1970 نجد أنه وقع في الولايات المتحدة وحدها 73 حدثا وفي أمريكا اللاتينية 51 حادثا . وفي أوروبا الغربية 9 حوادث وكذا الاتحاد السوفياتي 3 حوادث وفي أوروبا الشرقية 9 حوادث وفي الوطن العربي وقعت 3 حوادث…”.
وخلاصة القول فإن جرائم الاستيلاء على وسائل الملاحة جوية كانت أم برية أم بحرية وتحويلها إلى غير وجهاتها المخصصة لها، أو استهدافها بالتخريب والتعييب والتدمير، ويعتبر من أخطر صور الجرائم الإرهابية على الإطلاق . إذ يمس حياة ركاب أمنين وأبرياء . ويعتمد على عنصر الصدمة المفاجئة فضلا عن كون إزهاق حياة المسافرين من خلال هذا النوع من الجرائم يتضمن الكثير من الشناعة والمأساوية إذ تتقلص بشكل كبير فرص النجاة للركاب.
الفقرة الرابعة : جرائم السرقة
السرقة وانتزاع الأموال تفيد الاختلاس العمدي لأموال منقولة ومملوكة لفائدة الاغيار وتملكها او محاولة ذلك.
ويتباين الوصف القانوني لجريمة السرقة تبعا للمحل الذي تنصرف وتنصب عليه وكذا بالنظر للظروف الشخصية او العينية التي تقترن بارتكاب فهي تتقمص وصف الجنحة الضبطية عندما تكون سرقة زهيدة ( الفصل 506 من ق ج ) وتكتسب وصف الجنحة التأديبية متى كانت سرقة مجردة ( الفصل 505 من ق ج ) وقد يرتقي الوصف القانوني لجريمة السرقة ليصبح جناية متى اقترن بظرف واحد أو أكثر من ظروف التشديد طبقا للفصلين 509، و 510 من القانون الجنائي، كما هو الشأن لظرف الليل والتسلق أو التعدد او استعمال ناقلة ذات محرك.
فجميع هذه الجرائم وغيرها من جرائم انتزاع الأموال وبصرف النظر عن الوصف القانوني الذي تتخذه، تصبح جرائم إرهابية بمجرد ارتباطها عمدا بمشروع فردي او جماعي يستهدف المس بالأمن والاستقرار العام بنية التخويف والترهيب او العنف ( الفقرة 5 من الفصل 1 – 218 ).
الفقرة الخامسة : جرائم متعلقة بالأسلحة والمتفجرات والذخيرة .
قسمت محكمة النقض المصرية السلاح إلى نوعين :” أسلحة بطبيعتها وهي المعدة للقتل ويدل حملها لذاتها على أن هذا هو المقصود منها، كالبنادق والحراب والسيوف والملاكم الحديدية وغيرها مما هو معاقب عليها إحرازه … وأسلحة يمكن أن تحدث الوفاة ولكنها معدة لأغراض بريئة ولا يدل حملها بذاتها على أن المقصود منها الاعتداء على الأنفس كالسكاكين العادية والفؤوس … مما يستخدم في الشؤون المنزلية والصناعية وغيرها ” .
ولقد كان إدراك المشرع المغربي مبكرا بأهمية منع ومكافحة صنع الأسلحة والذخيرة والاتجار بها بطريقة غير شرعية ، لما لتلك الأنشطة من آثار خطيرة على كيان الدولة وأمنها لدا سعى إلى اتخاذ تدابير تشريعية لتحقيق هذه الغاية .
فسن مجموعة من القوانين لتنظيم مختلف العمليات التي ترد على الأسلحة والذخيرة والمتفجرات والمعاقبة عنها، ويتعلق الأمر بظهير 31 مارس 1937 المتعلق بتنظيم جلب الأسلحة والاتجار فيها وحملها وحيازتها واستيداعها .
وظهير 30 يناير 1954 بشأن إجراء المراقبة على المواد المتفجرة ثم ظهير 2 شتنبر 1958 بشأن الزجر عن المخالفات للتشريع الخاص بالأسلحة والعتاد والأدوات الفرقعة.
فظهير 31 مارس 1937 جعل صنع وجلب الأسلحة الحربية أو المخصصة للاستعمال الشخصي أو الاتجار فيها مشروط بالحصول على رخصة إدارية تنحها السلطات الأمنية والعسكرية المختصة كما بين الإجراءات الواجب اتباعها لمتعاطي هذه الأنشطة .
أما ظهير 30 يناير 1954 فقد منع على شخص غير حامل للبطاقة الخاصة بالمراقبة التي تصدر عن الإدارة العامة للأمن الوطني ، أن يمسك المواد المتفجرة والمفرقعات والشواهب الموقدة للمواد المتفجرة او يرافق عند حملها او يحميها او يقوم بحراستها ، في جرم وعاقب الفصل 1 من ظهير 1958 كل شخص يحتفظ بأسلحة وعتاد وآلات وأدوات قاتلة أو محرقة أو فمرقعة أو مدخرات أو يصنعها او يتاجر فيها أو استيراجها أو ترويجها . وقد اعطى المشرع لهذه الأفعال وصف جناية ، ومنح الاختصاص النوعي للمحكمة العسكرية.
وباعتبار أن هذه الأفعال تشكل جناية فإن المحاولة فيها يعاقب عنها بقوة القانون طبقا للفصل 114 من القانون الجنائي . أما أعمال المشاركة فالمرجع فيها إلى الفصل 129 من القانون الجنائي في حين أن المصادرة نص عليه المشرع في الفصول 42و43و89 من القانون الجنائي.
وإلى جانب ذلك جرم وعاقب الفصل 303 من ق ج كل من ضبط في ظروف تشكل تهديدا للأمن العام أو لسلامة الأشخاص أو الأموال وهو يحمل جهاز او أداة أو شيئا واخزا أو قاطعا أو خانقا ما لم يكن ذلك لسبب نشاطه المهني أو لسبب مشروع .
تعتبر جرائم صنع أو حيازة او نقل او ترويج أو استعمال الأسلحة أو المتفجرات او الذخيرة خلافا للأحكام القانونية المنظمة لها والواردة اعلاه جرائم إرهابية إذا كانت لها علاقة عمدا بمشروع فردي أو جماعي يهدف إلى المس الخطير بالنظام العام بواسطة التخويف او الترهيب او العنف وفق ما نصت عليه الفقرة 6 من الفصل 1-218 من ق ج .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الفقرة السادسة : الجرائم المتعلقة بنظم المعالجة الألية للمعطيات :
كان لإدخال المعلوميات في العديد من القطاعات الاقتصادية والإدارية والاجتماعية، وتنوع أشكال القرصنة والاستعمال والاستغلال غير المشروعين لبرامج الحاسوب ومعطياته وقع في تعالي العديد من الأصوات المنادية بضرورة وضع إطار قانوني للمعلوميات للحد من مخاطر الاستعمال الغير القانوني للمعلوميات .
ذلك أن المعلوميات غيرت بشكل كبير العديد من المفاهيم القانونية خاصة في مجال القانوني نظرا لظهور قيم حديثة ذات طبيعة خاصة مجملها معلومات ومعطيات فقد أصبحت جريمة إنشاء معلومات برامج الحاسوب والاعتداء عليها بالقرصنة أو الاستغلال غير المشروع من أخطر أنواع الجرائم التي أوجدتها المعلوميات ، حيث ان التطور المهول لظاهرة الجريمة جعلها يبحث في إحداث التقنيات والاختراعات العلمية لتسخيرها لخدمة الجريمة ، ولاشك أن نظم المعالجة الآلية للمعطيات تأتي على رأس هذه التقنيات .
ونظرا للفراغ التشريعي في هذا الباب ولعدم توفر القضاء على الآليات القانونية للتصدي للجريمة التي تستهدف هذا المجال ، كان من الضروري تدخل المشرع لتتميم مجموعة القانون الجنائي فيما يتعلق بالجرائم المتعلقة بنظم المعالجة الآلية للمعطيات .
وإلى جانب ذلك عاقب المشرع الجنائي عن إدخال معطيات في نظام المعالجة الآلية للمعطيات أو إتلافها أو حذفها منه او تغيير المعطيات المدرجة فيه او تغيير طريقة معالجتها او طريقة إرسالها عن طريق الاحتيال.
كما تم فرض عقوبات على تزوير وتزييف وثائق المعلوميات، إذا كان من شأن التزوير او التزييف ألحق ضرر بالغير وكذلك الشأن بالنسبة لمن يستعمل وثائق معلوماتية وهو يعلم بأنها مزورة أو مزيفة ( الفصل 7-607 ق ج ).
كما اشتمل القانون على عقوبات صارمة في حق من يقوم بصنع تجهيزات أو أدوات أو يعد برامج للمعلوميات او للمعطيات أعدت او اعتمدت خصيصا لأجل ارتكاب الأفعال المجرمة في هذا الإطار أو يمتلك هذه الأجهزة او الأدوات او يحوزها ، او يتخلى عنها للغير او يعرضها او يضعها رهن إشارة الغير ( الفصل 10-67من القانون الجنائي) ومن جهة أخرى تم العقاب على محاولة ارتكاب الجرائم المذكورة ( الفصل 8-607 ق ج ) وعن الاشتراك في عصابة او اتفاق يتم لأجل الأعداد لواحدة أو أكثر من الجرائم المعلوماتية إذا تمثل الأعداد في فعل أو أكثر من الأفعال المادية ( الفصل 9-607 ق . ج).
الفقرة السابعة: جرائم إخفاء أشياء متحصلة من جريمة إرهابية .
هذه الجريمة الإرهابية نص عليها المشرع في الفقرة الأخيرة من الفصل 1-218 من القانون (03-03) المتعلق بالإرهاب ، وتكمن عناصرها في :
العنصر المادي :
يتلخص العنصر في وقوع جريمة من الجرائم الإرهابية من طرف شخص وبالتحديد الجرائم التي يمكن أن يتحصل منها أشياء كجريمة السرقة وانتزاع الأموال والجرائم المتعلقة بنظم المعالجة الآلية للمعطيات وجرائم صنع الأسلحة او المتفجرات أو الذخيرة ثم يقوم شخص آخر بإخفاء ما تم تحصيله من هذه الجرائم أي الأشياء المسروقة في جرائم السرقة والأموال المنتزعة في جرائم انتزاع الأموال والبرامج المعلوماتية المنجزة خلافا لأحكام القانون ، والأسلحة والمتفجرات والذخيرة المصنوعة خلافا لأحكام القانون.
ومما سبق يتبين ان هناك جريمتين الأولى أصل والثانية فرع وهذه الأخيرة في قيامها تابعة للأولى وجود أو عدما . والظرف المتمثل في أن الشيء الموجود تحت اليد تم الحصول عليه من جريمة إرهابية.
والفعل المادي هو وضع اليد لا يقتضي حتما أن يكون محاطا بالسرية كما انه لا يلزم أن يكون قد قضى تحت يد الفاعل مدة معينة فيكفي أن يكون قد تلقى الشيء ثم سلمت لغيره بعد ذلك .
ويجب أن يكون قد وقع الحصول على الشيء اما من جناية او من جنحة إرهابية ويمكن أن يكون الشيء قد اختفى لكنه عوض بقيمة من المال.
والملاحظ أن جريمة الإخفاء تكون مرتكبة حتى لو ان الشيء الذي ثم إخفاؤه لم يعد هو بالذات الشيء الذي وقعت سرقته وليس مهما أن يكون الفاعل قد حصل على نقود من بيع شيء مسروق أو اشترى بالنقود المسروقة أي شيء كان ويجب أن تبين محكمة الموضوع (محكمة الاستئناف بالرباط) أصل الشيء الموجود في حوزته لكي يتبين بذلك سوء نيته.
وفي جريمة إخفاء شيء متحصل من جريمة إرهابية لا أهمية للوقت علم فيه الفاعل بأصل الشيء أي بأن الحصول عليه كان من جراء جناية أو جنحة إرهابية سواء كان هذا الوقت في أول فترة الإخفاء أو أثناءه .
وأخيرا فإن مخفي الشيء يعاقب حتى ولو لم تقع متابعة مرتكب الجريمة الأصلية أو كان مجهولا أو كان مستفيدا مثلا من إحدى حالات الإعفاء من العقاب المنصوص عليها في الفصل 534 من القانون الجنائي.
العنصر المعنوي:
هو علم الفاعل بأن مصدر الشيء هو جريمة إرهابية وهو يندرج مع النية الإجرامية.
الفقرة الثامنة: جرائم تمويل الإرهاب.
إزاء تصاعد أعمال الإرهاب بجميع أشكاله ومظاهره في أنحاء العالم كافة، اكدت رسميا الدول الأعضاء في الأمم المتحدة إدانتها القاطعة لجميع أعمال الإرهاب وأساليبه وممارساته على اعتبار أنها أعمال إجرامية لا يمكن تبريرها ، أينما ارتكبت وأيا كان مرتكبوها فأصدرت الجمعية العامة قرارا بالغ الأهمية تطلب فيه من جميع الدول اتخاذ خطوات بالوسائل الداخلية الملائمة لمنع تمويل الإرهابيين والمنظمات الإرهابية والحيلولة دون تحقيق هذا التمويل ، سواء كان بطريقة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة عن طريق منظمات ذات أهداف خيرية او اجتماعية او ثقافية او تدعي ذلك أو تعمل أيضا في أنشطة غير مشروعة مثل الاتجار غير المشروع بالأسلحة والمخدرات وابتزاز الأموال بما في ذلك استغلال الأشخاص لأغراض تمويل الأنشطة الإرهابية لذا اقتضت الضرورة اعتماد تدابير تنظيمية لمنع تحركات الأموال المشبه في أنها لأغراض إرهابية، والتصدي لهذه الحركات، دون وضع عقاب أمام الحق في حرية انتقال رؤوس الأموال المشروعة وفي توسيع نطاق تبادل المعلومات المتعلقة بالتحركات الدولية لهذه الاموال وللتصدي لظاهرة الإرهاب أصبح الاقتناع راسخا على بلورة كل هذه الأفكار في اتفاقية دولية وهو ما تحقق من خلال الاتفاقية لقمع تمويل إرهاب الموقعة في نيويورك في 1/01/2000 والتي نصت في المادة 3 على أن تتخذ كل دولة طرق التدابير اللازمة من أجل اعتبار الأفعال المتعلقة بتمويل الإرهاب والمنصوص عليها في المادة 2 من الاتفاقية جرائم جنائية بموجب قانونها الداخلي والمعاقبة عليها بعقوبات مناسبة تراعي خطورتها على النحو الواجب كما فرضت المادة 5 من الاتفاقية على كل دولة طرف اتخاذ التدابير اللازمة وفقا لمبادئها القانونية الداخلية للتمكين من أن يتحمل كل كيان اعتباري موجود في اقليمها أو منظم في إطار قوانينها المسؤولية إذا قام شخص مسؤول عن إدارة او تسيير هذا الكيان بصفته هذه بارتكاب جريمة منصوص عليها في المادة2 وقد تكون هذه المسؤولية أما مدنية او جنائية أو إدارية.
ومن هذا المنطلق بادر المشرع المغربي إلى تجريم تمويل الإرهاب والمعاقبة عليه في القانون رقم 03-03 المتعلق بقانون مكافحة الإرهاب حيث اعتبر الفصل 4-218 قانون جنائي الأفعال التالية أفعالا إرهابية.
-القيام بأية وسيلة كانت مباشرة أو غير مباشرة بتقديم او جمع تدبير أموال أو قيم أو ممتلكات بنية استخدامها أو مع العلم بأنه تستخدم كليا أو جزئيا لارتكاب عمل إرهابي سواء وقع العمل المذكور او لم يقع
-تقديم مساعدة أو مشورة لهذا الغرض
فمفهوم الأموال في قانون مكافحة الإرهاب والذي يوظف في تمويل العمليات الإرهابية قد يكون أموالا لا نقدية او قيما او ممتلكات ، في حين يقصد بتعبير الأموال في الاتفاقية أي نوع من الأموال المادية او غير المادية المنقولة او غير المنقولة التي يحصل عليها بأية وسيلة كانت والوثائق والصكوك القانونية أيا كان شكلها بما في ذلك الشكل الالكتروني أو الرقمي واليت تدل على ملكية الأموال أو مصلحة فيها بما في ذلك على سبيل المثال لا الحصر الائتمانيات المصرفية وشيكات السفر والشيكات المصرفية والحوالات والأسهم والأوراق المالية والسندات والكمبيالات وخطابات الاعتماد .
الفقرة التاسعة : جرائم عدم التبليغ عن الأعمال الإرهابية
جرم المشرع عدم التبيلغ عن جريمة إرهابية في الفصل 8-218 ق ج عاقب كل من كان على علم بمخطط أو أفعال تهدف إلى ارتكاب أعمال معاقب عليها بوصفها جريمة إرهابية ولم يبلغ عنها فورا بمجرد علمه بها الجهات القضائية أو الأمنية أو الإدارية او العسكرية .
فجريمة عدم التبليغ عن جريمة إرهابية تتحقق بالامتناع عن القيام بعمل أوجبه القانون الذي يفرض على المواطنين المساهمة إلى جانب السلطات العمومية في مجهوداتها الرامية إلى مكافحة الجريمة والوصول إلى الجناة لإفشال مخططاتهم الإجرامية وخاصة الجرائم الإرهابية التي تكتسي خطورتها أهمية بالغة على أمن واستقرار الفرد والمجتمع .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*وواجب التبليغ في قانون رقم (03.03) المتعلق بمكافحة الإرهاب له طابع التأكيد والإلحاح ، ويبدأ من حيث الزمن بشكل فوري أي بمجرد علم الشخص بمخطط أو أفعال تهدف إلى ارتكاب أعمال يعاقب عليها بوصفها جريمة إرهابية.*
*والجريمة الإرهابية الواجب التبليغ عن مخططاتها أو عن أفعالها هي جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في قانون رقم :03-03 المتعلق بمكافحة الإرهاب سواء تعلق الأمر بجنحة إرهابية او بجناية إرهابية أما السلطات العمومية يجب أن يوجه إليها التبليغ فتحدد في إحدى السلطات التالية: السلطات القضائية او السلطات الأمنية، او السلطات الإدارية ، أو السلطات العسكرية.*
*الفقرة العاشرة : جرائم غسيل الأموال .*
*تعتبر جرائم غسيل الأموال أخطر جرائم عصر الاقتصاد الرقمي ، أنها التحدي الحقيقي أمام المؤسسات المال والأعمال، وهي أيضا امتحان لقدرة القواعد القانونية على تحقيق فعالية مواجهة الأنشطة الجرمية ومكافحة أنماطها المستجدة وغسيل الأموال جريمة ذوي الياقات البيضاء تماما كغيرها من الجرائم الاقتصادية التي ترتكب من محترفي الإجرام الذين لا تتواءم سماتهم مع السمات الجرمية التي حددتها نظريات علم الإجرام والعقاب التقليدية.*
*وغسيل الأموال أيضا جريمة لاحقة لأنشطة جرمية حققت عوائد مالية غير مشروعة فكان لزاما إشباع المشروعية على العائدات الجرمية او ما يعرف بالاموال القذرة ليتاح استخدامها بيسر وسهولة ولهذا تعد جريمة غسيل الأموال مخرجا لمأزق المجرمين المتمثل بصعوبة التعامل مع متحصلات جرائمهم خاصة تلك التي تدر أموالا باهظة، كتجارة المخدرات وتهريب الأسلحة والرقيق وأنشطة الفساد المالي ومتحصلات الاختلاس وغيرها .*
*وتجدر الإشارة هنا أن النهب العام بخصوص جرائم غسيل الأموال ارتبط بجرائم المخدرات بل إن جهود المكافحة الدولية لغسيل الأموال جاءت ضمن جهود مكافحة المخدرات ولهذا موضوع النص دوليا على قواعد وأحكام غسيل الاموال جاء ضمن اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة المتعلقة بمكافحة المخدرات ومبرر ذلك أن أنشطة المخدرات هي التي أوجدت الوعاء الأكبر للأموال القذرة بفعل متحصلات عوائدها العالية، غير ان هذه الحقيقة أخذة في التغيير إذ تشير الدراسات التحليلية إلى أن أنشطة الفساد المالي والوظيفي خاصة في الدول النامية من قبل المتحكمين بمصائر الشعوب أدت إلى خلق ثروات باهظة غير مشروعة تحتاج لتكون محلا لغسيل الأموال كي يتمكن أصحابها من التنعم بها، وكذلك أظهر التطور الحديث لجرائم التقنية العالية ( جرائم الكمبيوتر والأنترنيت) إن عائدات هذه الجرائم من الضخامة بمكان تتطلب أنشطة غسيل الأموال خاصة أو مقترفيها في الغالب ليس لديهم منافذ الإنفاق الموجودة لدى عصابات المخدرات وذات القول يرد بخصوص أنشطة الإرهاب وتجارة الأسلحة وتجارة الرقيق والقمار وخاصة مع شيوع استخدام الأنترنيت اليت سهلت إدارة شبكات عالمية للانشطة الإباحية وأنشطة القمار غير الشرعية وغسيل الأموال نشاط إجرامي تعاوني تتلاقى فيه الجهود الشريرة لخبراء المال والمصارف وخبراء التقنية – في حالات- غسيل الأموال بالطرق الإلكترونية – وجهود اقتصاديي الاستثمار المالي إلى جانب جهود غير الخبراء من المجرمين ولهذا تطلبت مثل هذه الجرائم دراية ومعرفة لمرتكبيها ولهذا أيضا تطلبت عملا تعاونا يتجاوز الحدود الجغرافية مما جعلها جريمة منظمة تفترفها منظمات إجرامية متخصصة وجريمة عابرة للحدود ذات سمات عالية ومن هنا أيضا ليس بالسهل مكافحتها دون جهد دولي وتعاون شامل يحقق فعالية أنشطة المكافحة.*
*ومن خلال استعراض هذه الجرائم التي اعتبرها قانون ف03-03) جرائم إرهابية يظهر بانه بهذه الجرائم على سبيل الحظر وليس على سبيل المثال حيث نجد ان هناك جرائم تؤدي إلى الترويع وخلق فزع لدى الأشخاص لكنها لا تدخل في خانة الجرائم الإرهابية وبالتالي يمكن القول بأن هناك العديد من الجرائم التي يمكن اعتبارها جرائم إرهابية إلا أنها تخرج من هذه الدائرة.* 
*قانون مكافحة الإرهاب دراسة نقدية*
*الفصل الثاني : الجزاء الجنائي في الجريمة الإرهابية**من البديهي ان كل فعل جرمي توازنه عقوبة محددة، تتلاءم وخطورة المرتكب ذاته فمتى طغت البساطة على الفعل المذكور اتسمت العقوبة المستحقة بالتخفيف أو الليونة وعلى النقيض من ذلك إذا كانت الخطورة السمة المقترنة بالفعل الجرمي اشتدت العقوبة الموازنة له واتصفت بالصرامة .*
*وما من شك أن كل متتبع لطبيعة العقوبات المنصوص عليها في قانون مكافحة الإرهاب (03-03) سيرصد ملاحظة ميدانية شعارها الأول : الصرامة والتشدد وانسجاما مع الخصوصية والخطورة والاستثنائية التي تقترن بالجريمة الإرهابية غايته في ذلك زجر المجرم الإرهابي وردعه عن اقتراف تلك الجرائم المخلة بأمن الجماعة ومصالحها، وصيانة المجتمع من الفوضى الفساد، وطمأنة عموم المجتمع من كل ترويع أو رعب أو ذعر يمس بالأمن العام والنظام العمومي*
*وإذا كنا نشاطر المشرع المغربي في معرض تقنية للعقوبات الجزائية المقررة للجرائم الإرهابية فإن لنا مؤاخذة في هذا المضمار مضمونها ينصرف إلى إغفال تجريم مجموعة من الأعمال الموازية المرتبطة بالجرائم الإرهابية وتضييق الخناق عن حدود ومدى سريان البعض منها وعدم تعزيز هذه العقوبات بتدابير وقائية شخصية وعينية كافية… من شأنها تفادي الخطر المستقبلي الذي يحمله ويشكله المجرم الإرهابي وتفادي ارتكاب أعمال إرهابية جديدة في المستقبل أو على الأقل تسريب أفكاره المتطرفة او إشاعتها بين عموم المواطنين.*
*سنتطرق في هذا الفصل إلى المشاركة وارتكاب الفعل الأصلي في الجريمة الإرهابية في مبحث أول والعقوبات المقررة للأشخاص الطبيعية في قانون مكافحة الإرهاب في مبحث ثاني :*

*المبحث الأول : المشاركة وارتكاب الفعل الأصلي في الجريمة الإرهابية*
*إن الجريمة الإرهابية وعلى غرار الجريمة الكلاسيكية تحيلنا من حيث تصور إمكانية اقترافها على احتمالين أساسيين فإما أن ترتكب من طرف فاعل واحد، فاعل الأصلي وأن تعددوا يصبحوا مساهمين فتسمى جريمة فردية ، حيث ترتبط بمشروع فردي غايته المس بالنظام العام وزعزعة الاستقرار والأمن عبر إشاعة الترهيب والذعر بين أفراد المجتمع اما أن ترتكب لنفس الغاية- من طرف مجموعة من الأفراد الذين يوزعون الأدوار فيما بينهم في سياق عملية التنفيذ فنكون والحالة هذه أمام جريمة إرهابية جماعية … هذه الحالة التي تتوزع بدورها من حيث الأفراد المكونين لها ما بين مساهمين او مشاركين فما هي تجليات موضوع المشاركة والمساهمة في ظل الجريمة الإرهابية ؟*

*المطلب الأول : المشاركة في الجريمة الإرهابية .*
*ينص الفصل 6-218 ق ج على أنه :” بالإضافة إلى حالات المشاركة المنصوص عليها في الفصل 129 من هذا القانون، يعاقب بالسجن من عشر إلى عشرين سنة كل شخص يقدم عمدا لمن يرتكب فعلا إرهابيا أو يساهم أو يشارك فيه ، أسلحة او ذخائر .*
*فالجريمة كمشروع إجرامي إما أن يتم تنفيذها من طرف شخص لوحده فيسمى فاعلا أصليا، وإما أن يتم هذا التنفيذ مع الغير أي من طرف عدة أشخاص وفي هذه الأخيرة فإننا سنتواجد من الناحية القانونية في مواجهة إحدى الحالتين:*
*الحالة الأولى التي تعبر عنها المشرع الجنائي بالمساهمة*
*الحالة الثانية والتي عبر المشرع الجنائي بالمشاركة*
*الفقرة الأولى : الأساس القانوني في المشاركة*
*نظم المشرع الجنائي المشاركة في الفصل 129 ق ج، وفي هذه الحالة يقوم بالتفنيذ المادي للجريمة بعض الجناة (مساهمون) او أحدهم (فاعل أصلي) أما الباقون فيقتصر دورهم على المساعدة وذلك بقيامهم بأعمال ثانوية لا تصل إلى مرتبة القيام بكل أو بعض أفعال التنفيذ المادي للجريمة او للمحاولة فيها أي أنهم يقومون بأعمال ثانوية لا تعتبر مشكلة لوقائع الجريمة بحسب التعريف القانوني لها*
*ولصعوبة إلا لتمييز من الناحية العلمية بين المساهمة والمشاركة فقد أعلن المشرع على تذليل هذه الصعوبة حيث تعرض في الفصل 129 ق ج لتحديد الأعمال التي تسمح بخلع صفة شريك في الجناية أو الجنحة على فاعل ما – دون المخالفات التي لا عقاب على المشاركة فيها فنص على أنه :” يعتبر مشاركا في الجناية أو الجنحة من لم يساهم مباشرة في تنفيذها ولكنه أتى أحد الأفعال الأتية :*
*ا-أمر بارتكاب الفعل او حرض على ارتكابه وذلك بهية أو وعد او تهديد او إساءة أو استغلال سلطة أو ولاية او تحايل او تدبير إجرامي.*
*ب-قدم أسلحة او أدوات او أية وسيلة اخرى استعملت في ارتكاب الفعل مع علمه بأنها تستعمل لذلك.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*
ج-ساعد او أعان الفاعل أو الفاعلين للجريمة في الأعمال التحضيرية أو الأعمال المسهلة لارتكابها مع علمه بذلك.
د-تعود على تقديم مسكن او ملجأ او مكان الاجتماع لواحد او أكثر من الأشرار الذين يمارسون اللصوصية او العنف ضد امن الدولة او الأمن العام او ضد الأشخاص أو الأموال مع علمه بسلوكهم الإجرامي.
فبناء على أحكام الفصل 129 المذكورة يمكن تحديد صور المشاركة فيما يلي :
*إما بأمر الشخص بارتكاب جريمة معينة
*إما أن يتم بالتحريض على ارتكاب الجريمة بالسائل التي ذكرها المشرع أي بالهبة او الوعد او التهديد… إلخ وإن يكون التحريض مباشرة أي الدفع بالمحرض إلى ارتكاب الجريمة مباشرة.
*أمـا عن طريق المساعدة سواء بتقديم الأسلحة او الأدوات او أية وسيلة
أخرى بهدف استعمالها في تنفيذ الجريمة .
*إما بالمساعدة في الأعمال التحضيرية أو المسهلة لارتكاب الجريمة
*إما عن طريق إيواء اشرار الممارسين للصوصية او العنف مع الاعتداء على هذا الإيواء.
والخلاصة إن المشاركة مصطلح قانوني حدد المشرع في الفصل 129 ق ج الوقائع التي يكتسب بها الشخص صفة مشاركة او شريك في الجريمة الأصلية ، وهذا يعني الامتناع عن متابعة أي كان عن نشاط ومهما كان خطيرا كشريك مالم يدخل هذا النشاط تحت حكم إحدى الفقرات الأربع التي أتى بها الفصل 129 ق ج .
الفقرة الثانية : شروط قيام المشاركة
اعتنق المشرع نظرية الإستعارة وعملا بأحكام الفصل 129 ق ج فإن الشخص لا يمكن أن يسأل باعتباره مشاركا في الجريمة في القانون المغربي إلا إذا توافرت الشروط التالية :
*ضرورة علم المشارك بما ينوي الفاعل الأصلي القيام به من أنشطة مجرمة مما سيتتبع فرضا توجيهه لإرادته لتحصيلها وذلك حتى يتحقق لديه القصد الجنائي المطلوب في الاشتراك على اعتبار أن هذا الأخير يشكل دائما جريمة عمدية وهذا الشرط تعرض له الفصل 129 ق ج وتطلب تحقيقه صراحة في كل الفقرات الأربع المحددة لوسائل الاشتراك .
*ارتباط العقاب على المشاركة بوجود جريمة معاقبة ارتكبت من طرف فاعل أصلي أو من طرف عدة مساهمين ، ويترتب على ذلك أنه إذا لم ترتكب الجريمة أصلا او وقع العدول عن ارتكابها عدولا اختياريا بعد أن بدئ في تنفيذها او القيام بعمل لا لبس فيه بهدف مباشرة إلى ارتكابها، فإن المحرض عليها أو الذي قدم سلاحا بغرض تنفيذها لا يعاقب ولا يعاقب المشارك أيضا إذا كان الفاعل الأصلي الذي ارتكب الجريمة غير ممكن معاقبته بسبب سقوط الدعوة العمومية.
*أن تكون الجريمة التي أثارها الفاعل الأصلي جنائية أو جنحة إما إذا كانت مخالفة فلا مشاركة فيها
*ضرورة قيام علاقة بين النشاط الذي أتاه المشارك وبين تنفيذ الجريمة من طرف الفاعل الأصلي .
الفقرة الثالثة : عقاب المشاركة
ينص الفصل 130 ق ج على أن ” المشاركة في جناية أو جنحة يعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة لهذه الجناية او الجنحة ولا تؤثر الظروف الشخصية التي ينتج عنها تشديد أو تخفيف او إعفاء من العقوبة إلا لمن تتوافر فيه . اما الظروف العينية المتعلقة بالجريمة والتي ترفع العقوبة او تحفضها فإنها تنتج مفعولها بالنسبة لجميع المساهمين او المشاركين في الجريمة ولو كانوا يجهلونها.
يظهر من محتوى المادة السابقة ما يلي :
-إن عقوبة المشاركة في نص العقوبة المقررة الجناية أو الجنحة التي تطبق على الفاعل الأصلي
-يتأثر الشريك طبقا للفقرة الأخيرة من الفصل 130 ق ج بالظروف المادية العينية المتعلقة بالجريمة والتي تشدد العقوبة او المخففة لها .
-لا يتأثر الشريك عملا بالفقرة الثانية من الفصل 130 ق ج بالظروف الشخصية للجاني والتي يقضي توافرها فيه إلى التشديد او الإعفاء أو التخفيف عليه من العقوبة ما لم تتوفر في الشريك شخصيا .*
*المطلب الثاني : ارتكاب الفعل الأصلي في الجريمة الإرهابية*
*الفاعل الأصلي هو الذي يقوم بالفعل المادي للجريمة شخصيا وان تعددوا يصبحون مساهمين، والمساهمة يكون فيها كل واحد من الفاعلين قام شخصيا بتنفيذ بعض الأعمال المكونة للجريمة كما يعرفها النص الجنائي والمساهم بالمفهوم السابق هو ما عبر عنه المشرع الجنائي في الفصل 128 ق ج لما قال :” يعتبر مساهما في الجريمة كل من ارتكب شخصيا عملا من الأعمال التنفيذ المادي لها “.
لكن بالرجوع لمجموعة القانون الجنائي نجد المشرع قد خرج على القاعدة العامة السابقة الواردة في الفصل 128 السالفة الذكر والتي تقم صفة المساهم على كل من أتى عملا من الأعمال المكونة للركن المادي للجريمة واعتبر المساهمة قائمة أيضا في بعض الحالات التي لم يقم فيها الشخص بتنفيذ أي عمل يدخل في الركن المادي للجريمة وذلك بنصوص خاصة كما في المادة 304 ق ج ، و405 و 406 ق ج، وبالرجوع إلى الفقه نجده يعتبر بأن المساهمة تتحقق أيضا:
أولا : في كل حالة يتبين فيها وجود الاتفاق والتصميم بين شخصين أو أكثر على اتمام تنفيذ الجريمة حتى ولو كان النشاط الذي قام به أحدهم تنفيذ الاتفاق لا يدخل في الرن المادي للجريمة.
ثانيا : في كل حالة يثبت فيها سبق وجود اتفاق مصمم عليه بين عدة أشخاص على ارتكابب جريمة من جرائم ويتم هذه الأخيرة بالفعل ولكن بجهل من قام – منهم – بالتنفيذ المادي لها حيث يعتبرون كلهم مساهمين.*

*قانون مكافحة الإرهاب دراسة نقدية**
الفصل التمهيدي
المبحث الثاني : أشكال الإرهاب وأساليبه 
المطلب الثاني : صور الأعمال الإرهابية ( أساليب الإرهاب)
ينتهج الإرهاب في سبيل تحقيق أهدافه وأيا كان الشكل الذي يتخذه ، أساليب ووسائل معينة تتناسب إلى حد كبير مع طبيعة الأهداف المبتغاة ومع المنفذين للإرهاب ومع مسرح العمليات الإرهابية، وإذا كانت أشكال الإرهاب هي خارج نطاق الحصر فإن أساليب الإرهاب تستعصي هي الأخرى- بدرجة أكبر- على هذا الحصر ومن ثم سنقتصر على بيان الأساليب الغلبة منها على المستوى الدولي أو المستوى المحلي وسواء مارستها الدولة أو الأفراد مركزين على تلك الأساليب الأكثر شيوعا على كل من هذه المستويات مثل أعمال الخطف وأخذ الرهائن والهجمات بالتفجيرات على الأبرياء والاغتيال ، ومع الأخذ في الاعتبار أن كل وسيلة من هذه الوسائل يمكن استخدامها على المستوى الدولي أو المحلي ، كما يمكن أن تستخدمها الدولة كما يستخدمها الأفراد، وإن كانت الطريقة تختلف فالدولة قد لا تقوم بخطف طائرة ولكنها قد تقدم للمختطفين المأوى والسلاح والتمويل اللازم للقيام بالعملية، وهكذا سوف تقتصر هنا على تناول ثلاثة أساليب هي الأكثر انتشارا في العالم وذلك في ثلاثة فقرات على النحو التالي :*_الفقرة الأولى : عمليات الاختطاف ._*
يعتبر الخطف من الطرق الإرهابية التقليدية لتوفير أموال لدعم التنظيمات وقد أصبحت هذه الوسائل استراتيجية إرهابية مفضلة لجأت إليها معظم المنظمات منذ بداية موجة الإرهاب العالمية باندلاع حركة الشباب في فرنسا، والخطف قد يقع على وسائل النقل أو على الأشخاص كالتالي:
* خطف وسائل النقل : يمارس الإرهاب الدولي هذا التاكتيك على وسائل النقل الجوي والبحري بصفة خاصة حيث يقوم الإرهابيون باختطاف الطائرات والسفن. وقد اعتبر خطف الطائرات في العقود الأخيرة من القرن 19 والأولى من القرن 20 بديلا أكثر حدة وتأثيرا من خطف السفن البحيرة وتغيير مسارها في ما عرف بالقرصنة البحرية بعد تزايد أهمية النقل الجوي حتى أطلق على عمليات الاختطاف الجوي ” القرصنة الجوية” وان كان هذا لا يمنع من ظهور بعض صور الاعتداءات على السفن واختطافها مثل حادثة السفينة ” اكلي لاورو”وأسلوب اختطاف الطائرات تكتيك إرهابي تمارسه الجماعات الإرهابية أو الأفراد بقصد إحداث أكبر قدر من التأثير والدعاية لقضيتها الأمر الذي يلزم معه توافر شروط معينة في الدول التي يحدث فيها مثل هذه العمليات مما جعل بعض الدول لا تعرف هذه الجريمة إلا من خلال وسائل الإعلام . ولخطورة هذه فسنتناولها بشيء من التفصيل .
خطورة ظاهرة اختطاف الطائرات: خطف الطائرات –بلا شك – عمل ينطوي على خطورة كبيرة بل من أكثر صور إرهاب الدولي خطورة لأنه يعرض أرواح المئات من الأفراد للخطر- كما يلقي الخوف والذعر في نفوس ذويهم بمجرد سماعهم أنباء*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الاختطاف، إضافة إلى تهديده لحركة الملاحة الجوية فضلا عن تأثيره على سلامة الطائرة ذاتها وقد تقوم الدول أيضا بعمليات مماثلة، ولكن لا تأخذ صورة الاختطاف ، بل تغيير مسار الطائرات وإجبارها على الهبوط في مكان معين وهذا ما حدث عندما اعترضت الطائرات الأمريكية الطائرة المصرية التي كانت تقل السفينة إكيلي لاورو “وأجبرتها على النزول في مطار صقلية وتسليم المختطفين وإذا كانت حوادث تحطم الطائرات العادية التي لا ترجع لأفعال إرهابية والتي قد تنتج عنها آلاف الضحايا تطالعنا بها الأنباء يوما بعد يوم ، فإن لحوادث اختطاف الطائرات دورا هائلا يجدب انتباه المجتمع الدولي بأسره.
1-أغراض اختطاف الطائرات : تتعدد أهداف الاختطاف من حالة إلى أخرى فقط هدفها طلب فدية يستعان بها في ممارسة الأعمال الإرهابية وتمويلها بشكل يضمن استمرار المنظمة الإرهابية فقد ظهرت هذه الطريقة في أواخر عام 1971 وأطلق على من يقوم بها قطاع طرق الجو ويطلق عليها البعض الإرهاب الجوي، وقد يكون الاختطاف بهدف جذب الانتباه لقضية معينة أو لتحقيق أهداف سياسية مثل الإفراج عن بعض أعضاء حركة ثورية أو تغيير نظام الحكم وقد يكون هدف العملية الإثنين معا ونسبة اختطاف الطائرات التي تتم لأهداف سياسية تقل كثيرا إذا ما قورنت بنسبة عمليات الخطف لطلب فدية، وتشكل جريمة خطف الطائرات 86 % من حوادث الإرهاب الدولي، وقد تكون دوافع الاختطاف تتعلق بشخص المختطف وظروفه (اضطرابات نفسية) وقد تكون بدافع تحقيق المصلحة الشخصية مثل الهروب من الدولة وقد تفشت ظاهرة اختطاف الطائرات وتحويل مساراتها منذ بداية الخمسينات وتصاعدت من حيث العدد والخطورة كما وكيفا وعمت دول العالم- بغض النظر عن طبيعة النظام السياسي الوطني الذي يسودها-في الستينات.
2-اختطاف واحتجاز الأشخاص: كانت البدايات لعمليات الاختطاف في القرن 12 الميلادي والتي أصبحت تكتيكا آخر من تكتيكات الإرهاب في العصر الحديث ويقصد به : أسر تهديد مجموعة من الأشخاص بهدف ممارسة الضغط على طرف ثالث وهي تتم إما لأهداف سياسية أو لطلب فدية.
وتتعرض الدول الكبرى عادة لهذا التكتيك الإرهابي ضد رعاياها في الخارج كما حدث في احتجاز الرهائن الأمريكيين في بيروت من جانب حزب الله الموالي لإيران بهدف التأثير على الخيارات الحكومية التي تكون محكومة بالتوقيعات المحتملة والتفصيلات.
وتتعدد آثار احتجاز الرهائن سواء بالنسبة للإرهابي من ناحية تحقيق أهدافه التي يسعى إليها، سياسية كانت أو شخصية أو عدم تحقيقها وانعكاس آثارها السيئة عليه، وكذلك بالنسبة للرأي العام حيث تصيبه عمليات الاحتجاز – كغيره من العمليات الإرهابية- بحالة من الفزع والخوف والترقب الشديد لما ستسفر عليه العملية، وبالنسبة للضحايا حيث يكون السير السيكولوجي للعملية عليهم ذا أبعاد متعددة و متناقضة في ذات الوقت فهم يشعرون بآلام والمحنة والصدمة ولكنهم قد يحاولون تفهم دوافع المختطفين بل والتعاطف معهم ومساعدتهم والمثال الشهير في ذلك هو ما يطلق عليه ظاهرة ستوكهولم التي حدثت سنة 1973.
الفقرة الثانية: عمليات الاغتيال السياسي.
ظهرت كلمة” اغتيال” في بواكير الصليبيين والحروب الدينية وإن كانت الممارسات التي تتم بها قد وجدت قبل ذلك فقد اغتيل ثلاثة من الخلفاء الراشدين وهم عمر بن الخطاب وعلي بن أبي طالب وعثمان بن عفان فالاغتيال إذن من أقدم إرهاب التي عرفها الإنسان ومع هذا لم تتبلور هذه الكلمة إلا على يد جماعة الحشاشين التابعة للطائفة الإسماعيلية والتي اشتقت من اسمها معنى الكلمة في اللغة الإنجليزية “**Assassin** ” وهي جماعة متطرفة قامت بمحاولات عديدة فاشلة لاغتيال صلاح الدين الأيوبي .
وإذا كانت عمليات الاغتيال السياسي الناجحة كثيرة فإن المحاولات الفاشلة لا تقع تحت حصر واغتيال الحكام يعد أشد صور العنف السياسي جسامة ليس فقط بالنظر إلى مكانة الضحية، ولكن لخطورة الظاهرة الإجرامية على حياة الذين يقدمون عليها ، ولقد كان للاغتيالات السياسية لأسباب دينية سبق الوجود في المجتمع الإنساني فقد ظهرت في أوروبا اغتيالات دينية جماعية يقدم عليها الحكام تجاه المحكومين وكان يشار إليها على أنها نوع من المجد في حق فاعليها ، بل إن القاتل السياسي أطلق عليه لقب النبيل أبان القرن 16،17 و 18 .وللاغتيالات بصفة عامة أسباب عديدة ومتنوعة تختلف تبعا للدوافع كما تختلف من حادث لآخر وهي عمليات ليست مقصورة على جنس أو شعب دون آخر ففي عام 1982 حدثت 46 عملية اغتيال في أماكن متفرقة من العالم شملت الأمريكيين وأوروبا الشرقية والغربية والشرق الأوسط وآسيا وتعتبر أوروبا الغربية من أكثر مناطق العالم في عدد حوادث العنف والاغتيال كما تعتبر ظاهرة الاغتيال من إحدى السمات الظاهرة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية كما شهدت مصر موجة من الاغتيالات السياسية
فالإرهاب السياسي قد يستخدم الاغتيال كأحد أساليبه ، وليكن يجب أن يستهدف من ورائه بث الرعب و الفزع في نفوس القياديين السياسيين ليفهموا انهم لن يكونوا في مأمن من عملياته، والاغتيال أسلوب إرهابي تستخدمه الدولة والأفراد والجماعات على حد سواء فتقوم به الدولة من خلال تصفية عناصر المعارضة لها في الداخل والخارج ويرى البعض أن الاغتيال بالرغم من كونه وسيلة إلا أنه يتضمن بعض الخصائص المميزة التي تحول دون اندماجه تلقائيا في ظاهرة الإرهاب السياسي. ولا يمكن التنبأ مقدما بآثار الاغتيال السياسي ما بين الانعدام أو اشتعال حرب عالمية كبرى .
الفقرة الثالثة: عمليات التفجيرات.
عمليات التفجيرات وسيلة مفضلة للإرهابيين تتم بواسطة متفجرات أصبحت تستخدم الآن على نطاق واسع ويرجع ذلك لعدة أسباب منها :
* سهولة الاستخدام التي فضلا عن سهولة الحصول عليها .
*كفاءة الاستخدام التي تتضح من حيث الآثار الناجمة عنها والمتمثلة في حجم الخسائر المادية فضلا عما تحدثه من ردود فعل وتأثير في نفوس العامة وكذلك من حيث تحقيق أهدافها بدرجة عالية من الدقة .
*درجة الأمان الذي تتمتع به حيث يمكن استخدامها عن بعد عن طريق التحكم فيها بجهاز” ريمون كونترول” ولأجل ذلك أصبحت أسلوبا مشتركا بين المنظمات الإرهابية نتج عنها قتل العديد من الأفراد في المطارات والمقاهي والنوادي.
ولقد دفعت هذه الخطورة الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية إلى اقتراح معاهدة دولية تنظم التعاون الدولي في سبيل مكافحة هجمات التفجيرات الإرهابية في الأماكن العامة حيث لا توجد حتى الآن معاهدة خاصة في هذا الموضوع يمكن من خلالها إلزام الدول الأطراف بأن تحاكم أو تسلم مرتكبي الهجمات الإرهابية بالقنابل والتي ينتج عنها خسائر فادحة يمكن تبرير هذا الاقتراح بأن معظم الحوادث الإرهابية في أمريكا كانت هجمات بالقنابل بالإضافة إلى الأجهزة المتفجرة والغازات والقنابل الحارقة .*

*ينحدر الإرهاب عن جذور سياسية قديمة تمثلت في استخدام العنف كأذاة لتحقيق بعض الأهداف السياسية وتهتم بعض المؤلفات بإبراز بعض صور العنف السياسي في التاريخ القديم والوسيط ومقارنة هذه الصورة بما يحدث اليوم للتأكيد على أن جذور الإرهاب ضاربة في القدم وإن ما يحدث اليوم غير منبت الصلة بإرهاب الأمس، فأخذ الرهائن كشكل من أشكال الإرهاب المعاصر كان معروفا لدى قبائل الأنكا في صورة الاستيلاء على أوثان* *idoles** القبائل التي قاموا بالسيطرة عليها واحتجازها لضمان عدم تمرد هذه القبائل، وفي القرن الثاني عشر أخذ الملك ريتشارد قلب الأسد* *Richard the lion heart** رهينة في إحدى [...]
قانون مكافحة الإرهاب دراسة نقدية
الفصل التمهيدي
المبحث الأول : مفهوم الإرهاب .
المطلب الثاني : الجذور التاريخية والاجتماعية للإرهاب :
الفقرة الأولى: الجذور التاريخية والاجتماعية للإرهاب
[...]  قلاع الراين إلى أن دفع رعاياه الفدية لأسريه أرشدوق النمسا والإمبراطورية الرومانية المقدسة، واغتيال كشكل آخر للإرهاب المعاصر كان معروفا وعلى نطاق واسع في المدنيات القديمة والوسطى في صورة التآمر على الملك، ولقد استمر مسلسل قتل القادة السياسيين في القرن التاسع عشر ومطلع القرن العشرين، ففي سنة 1881م اغتيل كازا الكسوندر الثاني وفي 1891 م اغتيلت امبراطورة النمسا إليزابيت وفي سنة 1914م اغتيل الأرشيدوق فرانز.**فالإرهاب إذن لا يعبر عن ظاهرة جديدة إلا أنه يختلف عن العنف الإرهابي المعاصر في الكم والكيف، فهذا الأخير نهج سمات وملامح خاصة تميزه فأهم تغيير يمكن ملاحظته بين إرهاب الأمس وإرهاب اليوم أن الأول وحتى مطلع القرن العشرين كان يمكن أن نسميه بالإرهاب الشخصي على اعتبار أن كل الأمثلة التي نستقيها من التاريخ لجرائم الإرهاب كالتدمير بالمتفجرات والمذابح الجماعية وإلقاء القنابل والاغتيالات كانت ترتكب ضد الطرف الآخر في الصراع كالمحتل ومعاونيه أما الإرهاب المعاصر فيسعى إلى تحقيق أهدافه على حساب المواطنين العاديين في البلد مثلما حدث سنة 1972 عندما قامت منظمة الأسود الفلسطينية باغتيال*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الفريق الأولمبي الإسرائيلي في ميونيخ ، فهذه العملية لم توجه مباشرة إلى العدو الإسرائيلي متمثلا في قوته العسكرية أو رموزه ولكنها استطاعت تحقيق أغراضها في إخافة الإسرائيليين والتعريف بالقضية الفلسطينية ونفس الشيء تكرر في أحداث 11 شتنبر و16 ماي … وهكذا يمكن ان الإرهاب تحول إلى إرهاب غير شخصي وانتشاره بهذا الشكل منذ الحرب العالمية الأولى، أما اعتبار الإرهاب كظاهرة فقد ظل محدودا نسبيا إلى وقت قريب سواء بالنسبة إلى عدد الحوادث الإرهابية أو بالنسبة لمناطق تمركزه. ومنذ أواخر الستينات أخذت ظاهرة الإرهاب بعد احصائيا ملفتا للنظر ففي فرنسا وحدها أحصي منذ عام 1975 ستة آلاف حادث إرهابي وبلغ عدد ضحايا هذه الحوادث تسعمائة ضحية تقريبا وفي مصر خلال الفترة من 1992 إلى 1993 بلغ عدد حوادث الإرهاب 98 حادث راح ضحيتها 58 شخصا وإصابة 120 آخرين وبعد أن كان الإرهاب محصورا في أوروبا امتد ليشمل مناطق كثيرة من العالم من بينها دول أسيا وأخرى من إفريقيا بالإضافة إلى كل الدول الصناعية الكبرى في العالم بل إن كل دولة من هذه الدول نجد بها منظمة إرهابية واحدة أو أكثر ولا شك أن انتشار منظمات الإرهاب على هذا النحو يؤكد على أن الإرهاب المعاصر يقوم على فكرة التنظيم فهذه الفكرة هي المسؤولة عن إقرار الجمعيات السرية في إيطاليا ( الألوية الحمراء) وإسبانيا (إيتا) وإرلاندا وأنجلتر (منظمة الجيش الجمهوري) واليابان (الجيش الأحمر) … إلخ وهي المسؤولة كذلك عن امتلاك الوسائل التكنولوجيا التي تنشر الدمار والفزع وسط الأبرياء.*
*هذا بالإضافة إلى أن فكرة التنظيم تعد مسؤولة عن تمتع الإرهاب بدوام واستقرار نسبي على عكس الحال عندما كان النشاط إرهابي يمارس من خلال أفراد أو جماعات غير منظمة.
كما أن هناك أيضا اختلافا جوهريا بين إرهاب الأمس وإرهاب اليوم فهذا الأخير أسعد حظا في ترويج أخباره في ظل تعدد وسائل الإعلام والاتصال مما يؤدي إلى انتعاش الإرهاب مقابل أدنى قدر من الجهد المادي، فمن المسلم به إذن أن الإرهاب ليس ظاهرة جديدة دخيلة على المجتمع المعاصر بل هي قديمة قدم تاريخ الإنسانية نفسها بل هي مرتبطة بظهور الإنسان على هذا الوجود باستحضار قصة هابيل وقابيل باعتبارها أول جريمة ارتكبت ضد الكائن البشري وحقه في الوجود، وإذا سلمنا بهذه الفرضية فإننا لا بد أن نتساءل عن الدوافع الاجتماعية لهذه الظاهرة .*
*الفقرة الثانية : الجذور الاجتماعية للإرهاب
لا نروم في هذه الفقرة الغوص في كنه وأسباب الإرهاب أو العنف في رصد جذوره ودوافعه والذي يبقى حكرا على ذوي الاختصاص من علماء الاجتماع والإجرام وفعاليات الشأن السياسي ولكن نصبو فقط واحتراما للنسق النهجي للتحليل أن نبحث في بعض دوافع الظاهرة لنفقتهم الوسائل القانونية والواقعية الناجعة لمجابهتها.*
*إن البيان بأن الجريمة الإرهابية لا تكتسي قط صبغة طبيعية وحتمية على غرار الجريمة التقليدية ، بل إن ثمة مجموعة من العوامل المتنوعة المصدر والمتباينة الروافد التي تتداخل فيما بينها لتشكل التركيب الملائم لميلاد ونشأة هذه الظاهرة وتمهد لها الأرضية المناسبة لشيوعه، فالإرهابي ليس إرهابيا بالطبيعة أو بالفطرة بل هو نتاج حتمي لعوامل شتى واستراتيجية محكمة التنظير والتطبيق ، فهو نتاج لسلوكات عنيفة ولتربية غير سليمة ولنظام سياسي غير عادل مما جعله يسقط كحلقة ضائعة بين أيدي متزعمي الشبكات الإرهابية التي تؤطره وتوجهه مشيئتها لتحقيق أهدافها الإرهابية.
فالإرهابي الذي كان وراء أحداث 16 ماي هو نفس المواطن الذي كان يتابع يوميا مسلسل الإبادة والتشريد في حق الشعب الفلسطيني والعراقي وذلك بمباركة الأنظمة العربية المتواطئة هو ذلك المواطن الذي يعيش يوميا شتى أنواع المعاناة والصراع من أجل ضمان قوت يومه ويلاحظ وهو يجوب شوارع مدينة الدارالبيضاء مدى عمق الهوة الطبقية.*
*إن ما يزيد في تنامي ظاهرة الإرهاب هو غياب العدالة الاجتماعية وعدم الاهتمام بالشباب وكذلك عدم احترام مبدأ ” كلكم مسؤول عن رعيته”، فمنذ أواخر التسعينات ساد خطاب سياسي في المغرب يولي أهمية كبيرة للمسألة الاجتماعية تفاديا لوقوع انزلاقات أو بروز تيارات متطرفة أو ظلامية ولكل يتذكر أن حكومة التناوب التوافقي اتخذت لها ضمن شعاراتها الانشغال بالمسألة الاجتماعية غير أنها أخفقت في إخضاع هذا الشعار للواقع وتفعيله من خلال تحسين الوضعية المادية لجماهير الفقراء المحرومين والمهمشين الذين تفاقم بؤسهم كما أخفقت جل المشاريع الإصلاحية ودخلت الأوراش المفتوحة الطريق المسدود من هنا، إذن كان لا بد أن تحدث انزلاقات وأن تظهر ردود أفعال قوية و عنيفة من طرف هؤلاء البائسين الكادحين. إن الجماهير الشعبية سأمت الخطب السياسية المعسولة وأصابت آمالها الخيبة من خلال عدم قدرة حكومة التناوب على تحقيق وعودها وهناك مشاكل اجتماعية خطيرة ناجمة عن عدم الاهتمام الجدي والفعلي بالتربية والتكوين، فالعديد من المغاربة وأبنائهم يعانون من الأمية والجهل أمام عدم جدية إصلاح التعليم ومما يضاعف من بؤس الشباب غياب لستراتيجية فعالة لامتصاص البطالة وخاصة بطالة ذوي الشواهد وتطوير سوق الشغل، لذا ينبغي التعامل مع هاتين المسألتين أي التربية والشغل –بجدية وفعالية وبإرادة قوية، فبدون ذلك سيكون المجتمع المغربي معرضا أكثر في المستقبل لحالات من العنف والإجرام والإرهاب فالمقاربة الأمنية ليست كافية وحدها للتصدي للجريمة الإرهابية بل يجب التركيز أكثر على الجانب الاجتماعي وهذا هو السبب المباشر لتنامي الظاهرة الإرهابية وانتشارها في العالم.*

*مكافحة الإرهاب و حماية حقوق الإنسان**
فصل تمهيدي :
شكل الإرهاب مظهرا من مظاهر العنف الذي يمارسه الإنسان داخل المجتمع؛ وهذه الممارسة لم تكن وليدة اليوم؛ فهي منحدرة في تاريخه، فقد شهدها قدماء المصرين؛ وامتدت إلى عصر الإغريق ثم عصر الرومان. وفي فرنسا ظهرت في القرن الثامن عشر مع إعلان الجمهورية اليعقوبية.
وإذا ما نظرنا إلى الإرهاب كأحد صور العنف التي عرفها المجتمع الدولي منذ أمد بعيد وتطور مع تطور المجتمع ومع العلاقات الاجتماعية المختلفة، فإنه لم يكن للإرهاب نفس الخطورة التي اكتساها اليوم، من حيث زيادة العمليات الإرهابية وزيادة أعداد الضحايا واتساع نطاق تلك العمليات وظهور أشكال جديدة مستخدمة مبتكرات التطور العلمي والتكنولوجي، في وقت تطرح فيه العديد من الأسئلة حول انتهاك حقوق الإنسان في شتى بقاع العالم.
وسنتناول بالدراسة والتحليل الإرهاب، وذلك من خلال تعريفه، لغة واصطلاحا (المبحث* *I** )، على أن نسلط الضوء على طبيعة التأثير المتبادل بين الإرهاب وحقوق الإنسان (المبحث* *II**).**المبحث الأول : تعريف الإرهاب
تعد ظاهرة الإرهاب من مظاهر العنف الذي تفشى في المجتمعات الدولية، فمنذ أوائل السبعينات من القرن الماضي وكلمة “الإرهاب” ومشتقاتها من أمثال “إرهابي” و “الإرهاب المضاد” وغيرها قد غزت بالفعل أدبيات جميع فروع العلوم الاجتماعية.
حيث أضحى مصطلح “الإرهاب” من أكثر الاصطلاحات شيوعا في العالم، في وقت تزداد فيه نسبة الجريمة ارتفاعا وأشكالها تنوعا؛ وأصبح الإرهاب واقعا مقلقا ومزعجا. فالمؤلفون في ميادين علم النفس، وعلم الإجرام وعلم الاجتماع، والفكر الديني…إلخ، انكبوا على دراسة هذا الموضوع أكثر من أي ظاهرة اجتماعية – سياسية أخرى في عصرنا .
والذي يقرأ أو يستمع إلى وسائل الإعلام المختلفة يعتقد أننا نعيش في حقبة من هوس الإرهاب، وأن الإرهاب وحده هو الخطر الوحيد البادي للعيان. ورغم عدم وجود اتفاق حول مفهوم محدد للإرهاب، فسنحاول تحديده من خلال فقرتين : الفقرة الأولى نبين فيها مفهوم الإرهاب لغة، والفقرة الثانية سنخصصها لتعريفه اصطلاحا بالتطرق إلى التعريف الفقهي، سواء العربي أو الغربي.
الفقرة الأولى : الإرهاب لغة :
أتت كلمة الإرهاب من رهب ، رهبا ورهبة، ولقد أقر المجمع اللغوي كلمة الإرهاب ككلمة حديثة في اللغة العربية أساسها “رهب” بمعنى خاف، وأرهب فلانا بمعنى خوفه وفزعه، والإرهابيون وصف يطلق على الذين يسلكون سبل العنف لتحقيق أهدافهم السياسية .
ويتفق ما تقدم مع اصطلاح الإرهاب Terreur في اللغات الأجنبية القديمة كاليونانية واللاتينية إذ يعبر عن حركة من الجسد تفزع الغير : Manifestation du corps، وانتقل هذا المعنى إلى اللغات الأجنبية الحديثة، وعلى سبيل المثال نجد أنه في اللغة الإنجليزية كلمة إرهاب معناها : Terrorism المشتقة من كلمة Terror أي الرعب. وعرف قاموس ” إكسفورد” كلمة الإرهاب بأنها  “استخدام العنف والتخويف بصفة خاصة لتحقيق أغراض سياسية”. وفي اللغة الفرنسية نجد أن قاموس “روبير” عرف الإرهاب بأنه “الاستعمال المنظم لوسائل استثنائية للعنف من أجل تحقيق هدف سياسي مثل الاستيلاء أو المحافظة أو ممارسة السلطة، وبصفة خاصة هو مجموعة من أعمال العنف (اعتداءات فردية أو جماعية أو تدمير) تنفذها منظمة سياسية للتأثير على السكان وخلق مناخ بانعدام الأمن “.
كما يعني الإرهاب أيضا محاولة الجماعات والأفراد فرض أفكار أو مواقف أو مذاهب بالقوة لأنها تعتبر نفسها على صواب والأغلبية مهما كانت نسبتها على ضلال، وتعطي نفسها وضع الوصاية عليها تحت أي مبرر… ومن هنا يأتي أسلوب الفرض والإرغام .
الفقرة الثانية :الإرهاب اصطلاحا:
سنتطرق للتعريف الاصطلاحي للإرهاب، بالبحث في مفهوم الظاهرة من خلال المجهودات التي بذلها الفقه، إذ دخلت فكرة الإرهاب عالم الفكر القانوني لأول مرة في المؤتمر الأول لتوحيد القانون العقابي الذي انعقد في مدينة وارسو في بولندا عام1930، ومنذ ذلك التاريخ لم تتوقف المحاولات الفقهية لوضع تعريف جامع مانع للإرهاب.
أولا : الفقه العربي:
عرف الدكتور حسنين عبيد “الإرهاب” بأنه “الأفعال الإجرامية الموجهة ضد الدولة والتي يتمثل غرضها أو طبيعتها في إشاعة الرعب لدى شخصيات معينة أو جماعات من الأشخاص، أو من عامة الشعب وتتسم الأعمال الإرهابية بالتخويف المقترن بالعنف، مثل أعمال التفجير وتدمير المنشآت العامة وتحطيم السكك الحديدية والقناطر وتسميم مياه الشرب ونشر الأمراض المعدية والقتل الجماعي”.
ووضع الفقيه شريف بسيوني تعريفا حديثا أخذت به فيما بعد لجنة الخبراء الإقليميين التي نظمت اجتماعاتها الأمم المتحدة في مركز فيينا (14←18 مارس1988):” الإرهاب هو استراتيجية عنف محرم دوليا، تحفزها بواعث عقائدية، وتتوخى إحداث عنف مرعب داخل شريحة خاصة من مجتمع معين، لتحقيق الوصول إلى السلطة، أو القيام بداعية لمطلب أو لمظلمة، بغض النظر عما إذا كان مقترفو العنف يعملون من أجل أنفسهم ونيابة عنها، أو نيابة عن دولة من الدول .
ويرى الدكتور محمد فتحي عيد أن هذا التعريف الذي قدمه الدكتور بسيوني هو أقرب التعريفات على الواقع العملي.
ثانيا: الفقه العربي:
اختلف هذا الفقه وتضاربت آراؤه في هذا الصدد باختلاف المعايير التي يعتمدها أصحابها لتحديد مفهوم العمل الإرهابي، وهو ما يمكن أن نعزوه إلى كون كل باحث يحمل أولويات معينة وأفكار مسبقة، تسيطر على ذهنه في تحديد مدلول فكرة الإرهاب. ويمكن من خلال استعراض مجمل الآراء التي ظهرت في هذا الخصوص أن نحدد أهم الاتجاهات التي اتبعت لتحديد مدلول العمل الإرهابي في الفقه الغربي:


*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

**الاتجاه الأول:
إن ما يميز العمل الإرهابي في هذا الاتجاه هو طابعه الإيديولوجي، فقد عرف* *Eric David** الإرهاب بأنه “عمل عنف إيديولوجي، يرتبط بأهداف سياسية” .
واعتمد* *Soldana** في تحديده لمفهوم الإرهاب على أعمال العنف السياسي، حيث يعرف الجريمة الإرهابية بأنها “كل جناية أو جنحة سياسية يترتب عنها الخوف العام” .
وينحاز إلى هذا الاتجاه معظم الكتاب والسياسيين في الغرب، حيث عرف* *Lesrer**، وهو أحد كبار المسؤولين الأمريكيين المكلفين بدراسة موضوع الإرهاب، عرفه بأنه “النشاط الإجرامي المتسم بالعنف الذي يهدف إلى التخويف من أجل تحقيق أهداف سياسية” .
*الاتجاه الثاني :
يذهب هذا الاتجاه إلى تمييز العمل الإرهابي عن الصفة العشوائية، فالعمل الإرهابي هو “عمل عنف عشوائي* *un acte de violence aux**effets indicernés**، وأهم خصائص الإرهاب وفقا لهذا الاتجاه، أنه ذو آثار غير تمييزية، فالإرهاب لا يهمه تحديد أشخاص ضحاياه بقدر ما تهمه النتائج والآثار التي تحدثها أفعاله .
*الاتجاه الثالث :
يذهب هذا الاتجاه إلى أن ما يميز العمل الإرهابي هو أنه “عمل عنف ذو جسامة غير عادية”* *un acte de violence d’une gravité**exceptionnelle**، وفي هذا السياق يقول* *Sotille** بأن “الإرهابي يرتكب أفعالا شديدة الخطورة لا تتوافق نتائجها مع الوسائل المستعملة فيها”.
ويعرف الكاتب* *Aron**Remond** الإرهاب بأنه ” عمل من أعمال العنف لا تتناسب آثاره النفسية مع نتائجه المادية”.
*الاتجاه الرابع :
يذهب هذا الاتجاه إلى أن ما يطبع العمل الإرهابي هو كونه “محدث للرعب* *Terrorisant**”، وتتحدد هذه الخاصية بالرجوع إلى الأصل اللغوي لكلمة :* *Terrorisme** الذي يرجع إلى مفهوم الرعب* *Terreur** وما يمكن أن يشمله من معاني الترويع والرهبة .*
*ولقد عرف الأستاذ :”* *Le vasseur**” الإرهاب بأنه “الإرهاب يتضمن عموما سلوكا معدا ومخصصا لإحداث الفزع، وإثارة الرعب الجماعي، وهذا يعني أنه سيستهدف مجموع سكان الدولة أو جزءا منهم كطائفة اجتماعية معينة” .
______________________
-عبد السلام بوهوش، عبد المجيد الشفيق-الجريمة الإرهابية في التشريع المغربي-مطبعة الكرامة-الرباط، الطبعة الأولى:2004م، ص21
-محمد عزيز شكري: الإرهاب الدولي دراسة قانونية ناقدة-بيروت، دار العلم للملايين1991، ص11
-اقتبس هذا التعريف من : مجمع اللغة العربية-المعجم الوسيط- الجزء**I**. ص390
-العادلي محمود صالح: موسوعة القانون الجنائي للإرهاب ج**I**، دار الفكر الجامعي، طبعة2003، ص28
-عبد السلام بوهوش، عبد المجيد الشفيق-الجريمة الإرهابية في التشريع المغربي. مرجع سابق ص43
-عبد السلام بوهوش، عبد المجيد الشفيق-الجريمة الإرهابية في التشريع المغربي. مرجع سابق، ص44
-عبد السلام بوهوش، عبد المجيد الشفيق-الجريمة الإرهابية في التشريع المغربي. مرجع سابق، ص44
-عبد السلام بوهوش، عبد المجيد الشفيق-الجريمة الإرهابية في التشريع المغربي. مرجع سابق، ص45
-عبد السلام بوهوش، عبد المجيد الشفيق-الجريمة الإرهابية في التشريع المغربي. مرجع سابق، ص45
-عبد السلام بوهوش، عبد المجيد الشفيق-الجريمة الإرهابية في التشريع المغربي. مرجع سابق، ص45
-د.مصطفى مصباح دباره:” الإرهاب وأهم جرائمه في القانون الدولي الجنائي نقلا عن المدني الصديق” الإرهاب الدولي، جردة الزحف الأخضر، السنة الثالثة، العدد 89-7 سبتمبر1981 ص42*

*The definition of the concept of terrorism**:  يشكل الإرهاب مظهرا من مظاهر العنف الذي يمارسه الإنسان في المجتمع، وأن هذه الممارسة لم تكن وليدة اليوم فهي منحدرة في تاريخه، فقد شهدها المصريين القدامى وامتدت إلى عصر الإغريق ثم عصر الرومان وفي فرنسا في القرن التاسع عشر مع إعلان الجمهورية اليعقوبية. ومع الحركات التحررية انتعش الإرهاب [...]*
*قانون مكافحة الإرهاب دراسة نقدية
الفصل التمهيدي
[...] في مختلف أنحاء العالم بآسيا وأمريكا اللاتينية وإفريقيا وأصبح البديل للحروب التقليدية وفي السنوات الأخيرة تزايدت الأعمال الإرهابية بشكل مثير وملفت للنظر، فطرحت العديد من علامات الاستفهام حول الأسباب والدوافع الكامنة وراء الظاهرة المريبة، ورغم أن هناك خلاف وتباين في تحديد الدوافع إلا أن الجميع يجمع أن دوافع تصاعد العمليات الإرهابية لا تخرج عن كونها سياسية تاريخية واقتصادية وشخصية.*
*وإذا كان الإرهاب اعتداء، فإنه في الشريعة الإسلامية لا يخرج عن أحد الأمرين إما أن يكون بحق و بالتالي فهو جائز وإما أن يكون بغير حق فهو من تم محرم .

المبحث الأول : مفهوم الإرهاب .
سنحاول أولا أن نلقي نظرة على تعريف الإرهاب لغة واصطلاحا قبل أن نغوص في جذوره التاريخية والاجتماعية ( في مطلب ثان).**المطلب الأول : تعريف الإرهاب.
الفقرة الأولى: الإرهاب لغة واصطلاحا.
منذ أوائل السبعينات من القرن الماضي وكلمة ” الإرهاب” ومشتقاتها من أمثال ” إرهابي” و الإرهاب المضاد” وغيرها قد غزت بالفعل أدبيات جميع فروع العلوم الاجتماعية، فالمؤلفون في ميادين علم النفس وعلم الإجرام وعلم الاجتماع، وعلم اللاهوت … انكبوا على دراسة هذا الموضوع أكثر من أي ظاهرة اجتماعية – سياسية أخرى في عصرنا والذي يقرأ ويشاهد أو يستمع إلى رسائل الإعلام المختلفة، يعتقد أننا نعيش في حقبة من هوس الإرهاب، وأن الإرهاب هو الخطر البادي للعيان، وهو التهديد الرئيسي لوجود جيلنا والأجيال المقبلة ما لم يزل أثر هذه الظاهرة غير القابلة للاحتمال من وجه الأرض إلى الأبد .
وفي هذه الدراسة سنحاول تهديد مفهوم الإرهاب سيما بعد صدور ونشر أكثر من 6000 كتاب ومقال وبحث حول الإرهاب والإرهاب المضاد خلال سنوات السبعينات والثمانينات وتأسيس الكثير من المعاهد التابعة للجامعات أو الحكومات لدراسة الإرهاب وثبوت عدم وجود اتفاق محدد لمفهوم الإرهاب.
وسنعرض لماهية إرهاب من خلال التعريف اللغوي والتعريف الاصطلاحي بالتطرق إلى التعريف الفقهي العربي منه والغربي وكذا التعريف التشريعي المغربي.
أولا: الإرهاب لغة :
أتت كلمة رهبة من رهب، رهبا ورهبه خافه وأرهب فلانا خوفه وفزعه والإرهابيون وصف يطلق على الذين سيسلكون سبل العنف لتحقيق أهدافهم السياسية وفي القرآن الكريم عماد الشريعة الإسلامية ودستورها جاء ذكر مصطلح الرهبة ومشتقاته ثماني مرات، وقد استعملت الكلمة مرة واحدة بمعنى إضافة عدو الله وعدو المؤمنين خلال الجهاد، حيث قال جل شأنه :{ وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة و من رباط الخيل ترهبون به عدو الله وعدوكم} ، أما الآيات السبع الأخرى فقد استعملت كلمة الرهبة من أجل الدعوة إلى مخافة الله فحسب .
ويعود ظهور كلمة الإرهاب إلى الثورة الفرنسية، وترتبط بما يسمى حكم الإرهاب الذي يرى فيه روبيسبير ورفاقه عنوانا للفضيلة ولم تتحول هذه الكلمة عن معناها إلى المعنى الحالي والذي يضم أعداء المجتمع والخارجين على نظامه إلا بعد أن وصلت انجلترا وجعلت كاتبا ومفكرا مثل ” أدمون بيرلي” يطلق على الجماعات التي تحاول الترويج لآرائها بأسلوب التخويف والإكراه بقوله ” الآلاف من أوغاد الجحيم الذين يسمون بالإرهابيين”:
وقد أورد الدكتور عبد العزيز مخيمر عبدالهادي ” في كتابه ” الإرهاب الدولي” بعض التعريفات اللغوية نورد منها ما يلي :
1-القاموس الفرنسي لاروس: يعرف الإرهاب بأنه ” مجموعة أعمال العنف التي ترتكبها مجموعات ثورية أو أسلوب عنف تستخدمه الحكومة ”
2-قاموس اللغة روبير : يعرف الإرهاب بأنه ” الاستخدام المنظم لوسائل استثنائية للعنف من أجل تحقيق هدف سياسي”
3-قاموس اللغة الإنجليزية: الصادر عن مطابع اكسفورد يعرف الإرهاب بأنه ”*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*استخدام الرعب خصوصا لتحقيق أغراض سياسية”.
” الإرهاب والرهبة لغة توازي الخوف والذعر… يقال فلان أرهب فلانا أو جماعة : أي أخافهم و عمد إلى نشر الذعر بين صفوفهم في تملهم الفزع…” قال ابن منظور في كتابه لسان العرب” رهب بالكسر يرهب ورهبا بالضم ورهبا بالتحريك أي خاف، ورهب الشيء رهبا ورهبة : خافه .
وفي التعريف اللغوي يقول الأستاذ تامر ابراهيم الجهماني: ” إن كلمة ” رهبة” من الناحية اللغوية، ينحدر أصلها من اللغة اللاتينية فيما بعد إلى لغات أخرى لدرجة أصبحت مشتقاتها ” الإرهابي، الإرهاب، الأعمال الإرهابية، الإرهاب المضاد… إلخ واسعة الانتشار وطبقا لما يقوله ( بوغدان زلاتريك) فإن مصطلح ” الإرهابيين.. أصبح مصطلحا موضع استعمال متباين مقرونا بمضامين جنائية”.
ويبقى الإرهاب كمفهوم لغوي في ظل القواميس العربية مرادفا للعنف غير المشروع أو بالأحرى بديلا له وعلق الدكتور عبد الهادي على ذلك بأن الإرهاب وتحقيق أغراض سياسية، مرده ارتباط هذه التعريفات بالمراحل الأولى لظهور مفهوم الإرهاب، حيث كان الإرهاب متمثلا في ممارسة أعمال العنف المتبادل بين السلطة السياسية ومجموعة أو مجموعات أو منظمات الثوار المناهضين لها ورأى ان مفهوم الإرهاب لم يعد يقتصر على الصراع بين السلطة السياسية ومعارضها ولكنه قد يستخدم للابتزاز وتحقيق مآرب شخصية أو ذاتية .
ثانيا :الإرهاب اصطلاحا
سنتطرق للتعريف الاصطلاحي للإرهاب للبحث في مفهوم الظاهرة من خلال المجهودات التي بدلها الفقه وكذا التعريفات الواردة في العديد من التشريعات الوطنية .
*التعريف الفقهي:
دخلت فكرة الإرهاب عالم الفكر القانوني العقابي الذي انعقد في مدينة وارسو في بولاندا عام 1930م ومنذ ذلك التاريخ لم تتوقف المحاولات الفقهية لوضع تعريف جامع مانع للإرهاب.
*الفقه العربي:
عرف الدكتور حسنين عبيد الإرهاب بأنه ” الأفعال الإجرامية ضد الدولة والتي يتمثل غرضها أو طبيعتها في إشاعة الرعب لدى شخصيات معينة أو جماعات من الأشخاص أو من عامة الشعب وتتسم الأعمال الإرهابية بالتخويف المقترن بالعنف مثل أعمال التفجير وتدمير المنشآت العامة وتحطيم السكك الحديدية والقناطر وتسميم مياه الشرب ونشر الأمراض المعدية والقتل الجماعي .
ووضع الفقيه المصري الأصل الدكتور شريف بيسوني، رائد القانون في حقل الإرهاب تعريفا حديثا أخذت به فيما بعد لجنة الخبراء الإقليميين التي نظمت اجتماعاتها الأمم المتحدة في مركز فيينا ( 14-18 مارس 1988) الإرهاب هو استراتيجية عنف محرم دوليا، تحفزها بواعث عقائدية، وتتوخى أحداث عنف مرعب داخل شريحة خاصة من المجتمع من مجتمع معين، لتحقيق الوصول إلى السلطة، أو القيام بدعاية لمطلب أو لمظلمة، بغض النظر عما إذا كان مقترفوا العنف يعملون من أجل أنفسهم ونيابة عنها أو نيابة عن دولة من الدول” .
والتعريف الذي قدمه الدكتور بسيوني هو أقرب التعريفات إلى الواقع العملي.
الفقه الغربي:
اختلف هذا الفقه وتضاربت آراءه بهذا الصدد، باختلاف المعايير التي يعتمدها أصحابها لتحديد مفهوم العمل الإرهابي وهو ما يمكن أن نعزوه إلى كل باحث يحمل أولويات معينة، وأفكار مسبقة، تسيطر على ذهنه في تحديد مدلول فكرة الإرهاب.
• الاتجاه الأول :
إن ما يميز العمل الإرهابي في هذا الاتجاه هو طابعه الإديولوجي فقد عرف ايريك دافيد الإرهاب بأنه ” عنف إيديولوجي يرتبط بأهداف سياسية .
واعتمد صالدانا في تحديده لمفهوم الإرهاب على أعمال العنف السياسي حيث يعرف الجريمة الإرهابية بأنها “كل جناية أو جنحة سياسية يترتب عنها الخوف العام” وينحاز إلى هذا الاتجاه معظم الكتاب السياسيين في الغرب حيث عرف ليسرير وهو أحد كبار المسؤولين الأمريكيين المكلفين بدراسة موضوع الإرهاب، عرفه بأنه ” النشاط الإجرامي المتسم بالعنف الذي يهدف إلى التخويف من أجل تحقيق أهداف سياسية” وإذا كان يغلب على الجرائم الإرهابية أنها تتم لأهداف سياسية، فالهدف السياسي ليس بالضرورة أن يكون غالبا في الإرهاب كما يقول بيفابري إلا أن هذه الصفة ليست هي المميز الوحيد للعمل الإرهابي.
• الاتجاه الثاني :
يذهب هذا الاتجاه إلى أن ما يميز العمل الإرهابي عن الصفة العشوائية، فالعمل الإرهابي” هو عمل عنف عشوائي ”* *un acte de violence aux effets indicernés** ” وأهم خصائص الإرهاب وفقا لهذا الاتجاه أنه ذو أثار غير تمييزية ، فالإرهاب لا يهمه تحديد أشخاص ضحايا بقدر ما تهمه النتائج والآثار التي تحدثها أفعاله.
التشريع المغربي:
أسرع المشرع المغربي عقب الأحداث الإرهابية التي عرفتها مدينة البيضاء بتاريخ 16 ماي بإخراج قانون رقم 03-03 المتعلق بمكافحة الإرهاب حيز الوجود والذي عدلت أحكامه مقتضيات مجموعة القانون الجنائي بإضافة الباب الأول مكرر ” الإرهاب” والذي نص على ما يلي : الفصل 1-218 : تعتبر الأفعال الجرائم الآتية أفعال إرهابية إذا كانت لها علاقة بمشروع فردي أو جماعي يهدف إلى المس الخطير بالنظام العام بواسطة التخويف أو الترهيب أو العنف :
1-الاعتداء عمدا على حياة الأشخاص أو على سلامتهم أو على حرياتهم أو اختطافهم أو احتجازهم
2-تزييف أو تزوير النقود أو سندات القرض العام أو تزييف أختام الدولة والدمغات والطوابع والعلامات أو التزييف المنصوص عليه في الفصول 360-361-362 من هذا القانون.
3-التخريب أو التعييب أو الإتلاف.
4-تحويل الطائرات أو السفن أو أية وسيلة أخرى من وسائل النقل أو إتلاف منشآت الملاحة الجوية أو البحرية أو البرية أو تعييب أو تخريب أو إتلاف وسائل الاتصال.
5-السرقة وانتزاع الأموال .
6-صنع أو حيازة أو نقل أو ترويج أو استعمال الأسلحة أو المتفجرات أو الذخيرة خلافا لأحكام القانون .
7-الجرائم المتعلقة بنظم المعالجة الآلية للمعطيات.
8-تزوير أو تزييف الشيكات أو أية وسيلة اداء أخرى المشار إليها على التوالي في المادتين 316 و 331 من مدونة التجارة.
9-تكوين عصابة أو اتفاق لأجل اعداد أو ارتكاب فعل من أفعال الإرهاب.
10-إخفاء أشياء متحصل عليها من جريمة إرهابية مع علمه بذلك.
الفصل3-218 : يعتبر أيضا فعلا ارهابيا بالمفهوم الوارد في الفقرة الأولى من الفصل 1-218 اعلاه ادخال أو وضع مادة تعرض صحة الإنسان أو الحيوان أو المجال البيئي للخطر في الهواء أو في الأرض أو في الماء بما في ذلك المياه الإقليمية.
يعاقب على الأفعال المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى أعلاه بالسجن من 10 إلى 20 سنة .
تكون العقوبة هي السجن المؤبد إذا ترتب عن الفعل فقدان عضو أو بتره أو الحمان من منفعته أو عمى أو عور أو أية عاهة دائمة أخرى لشخص أو لأكثر
تكون العقوبة هي الإعدام إذا ترتب عن الفعل موت شخص أو أكثر .
الفصل 4-218 تعتبر أفعالا إرهابية الجرائم التالية:
القيام بأية وسيلة كانت مباشرة أو غير مباشرة بتقديم أو جمع أو تدبير أموال أو قيم أو ممتلكات بنية استخدامها، أو مع العلم أنها ستستخدم كليا أو جزئيا لارتكاب عمل إرهابي سواء وقع العمل المذكور أو لم يقع.
تقديم مساعدة أو مشورة لهذا الغرض .
غير أن هذه التعاريف وما سار على نهجها تتضمن صعوبة بالغة في تحديد الماهية الحقيقية والشاملة للإرهاب لذا فإن كل تعريف يبقى قاصرا على تحديد الدلالة الشاملة لهذا المفهوم خاصة أن الخطاب الإعلامي المسيطر ما زال انتقائيا بامتياز في تحديد معنى الإرهاب .
نقد وجهة نظر المشرع المغربي في تعريف جريمة الإرهاب.
إن وجهة نظر المشرع المغربي في تعريفه لجريمة الإرهاب لن تسلم من النقد على غرار نظيره الفرنسي، الذي يعتبر من مرجعية له في العديد من القوانين ومنها قانون الإرهاب، وذلك باعتبار الصعوبات التي تواجه تحديد أو تعيين المقصود – في معنى قانوني ملزم- بعبارة المس الخطير بالنظام العام فضلا عن وسيلة الجاني إلى تحقيق هذه الغاية ( التخويف، الترهيب، والعنف)، يشوبها الغموض إذ أن التخويف أو الترهيب لسي إلا أثرا سيكولوجيا بصاحب الإرهاب ويتعلق بالضحية أكثر من تعلقه بالفاعل، وبعبارة أخرى ترى وجهة النظر هذه ترى أن المشرع المغربي أراد بالتخويف أو الترهيب أن تكون وسيلة الجاني إلى المس الخطير*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*بالنظام العام هي الإرهاب، أي علينا أن نبحث مرة أخرى عن تعريف للإرهاب، لذا فإن الصياغة تبقى غير كافية وغير محددة وتؤدي إلى الخروج عن مبدأ الشرعية الذي يجب احترامه.
وبالإضافة إلى ما تقدم فإن اللجوء إلى التخويف أو الترهيب أو العنف ليس حكرا على الإرهابيين، فقطاع الطرق والمجرمين الآخرين يرتكبون أعمالا شنيعة، ويستخدمون ذات الأساليب وهذا يعني أنه لا يوجد ما يحول دون تطبيق القانون بمكافحة الإرهاب على هؤلاء حتما حتى لو لم ينصرف قصد المشرع إلى تلك النتيجة.
كذلك ثار التساؤل حول طبيعة الهدف المبتغى ( المس الخطير بالنظام العام) فالفصل 1-218 من مكافحة الإرهاب المغربي يعرف جريمة الإرهاب من خلال ارتكاب بعض الجرائم المنصوص عليها بالقانون العام في إطار مشروع ( مشروع فردي أو جماعي يهدف إلى المس الخطير بالنظام العام بواسطة التخويف أو الترهيب أو العنف) فهل قصد المشرع المغربي إضافة عنصر جديد طابع نفسي إلى العناصر المكونة للجريمة الأساسية، بحيث يصح القول بأن المشرع استحدث تجريما جديدا (جريمة الإرهاب) بإضافة هذا العنصر إلى جريمة القانون العام ( أي القانون الجنائي).
قد يؤدي هذا النظر ان قانون مكافحة الإرهاب المغربي وضع في ظل اتجاه عام يرمي إلى نزع الصفة السياسية على العنف السياسي من خلال إزاحة دوافع فاعلية لحساب أخرى من شأنها إضفاء الطابع إرهابي على هذا العنف، ولكن يؤخذ على هذا النظر أن صياغة النص لا تحتمل هذا المعنى فضلا عن كون هذا المعنى يتنافى ومفهوم الغاية الذي أخذ به المشرع المغربي، ويترتب عن ذلك أن الفصل1-218 يحدد الجرائم التي إذا أثبت أنها على علاقة بمشروع فردي أو جماعي وهدفها المس الخطير بالنظام العام بالتخويف أو الترهيب أو العنف، تحقق ويفصل فيها وفقا للأحكام الخاصة الواردة في قانون مكافحة الإرهاب.*
*وهذا يعني أن تظل العناصر القانونية للجرائم الواردة في الفصل 1-218 دون تغيير وأن تنحصر بالإضافة التشريعية في عنصر خارجي عن بنية الجريمة الأساسية تترتب عليه الآثار القانونية (موضوعية وإجرائية) التي أرادها المشرع بقانون مكافحة الإرهاب.
الفقرة الثانية: الجهود القانونية الدولية في الاتفاقيات الدولية والإقليمية.
بعد الانتشار السريع الذي عرفه الإرهاب على الصعيد العالمي، مستفيدا من التقدم التكنولوجي الذي حول العالم إلى قرية صغيرة، أصبح لزاما على كل دول العالم التعاون في ما بينها من أجل التصدي ومكافحة الإرهاب، وهذا ما يستفاد من العدد الهائل من الاتفاقيات، والمعاهدات الدولية في هذا الشأن ، سواء الإقليمية منها أو الدولية وهذا ما سنتطرق إليه في :
أولا: الجهود القانونية الدولية في الاتفاقيات الدولية.
إن الحديث عن مكافحة الإرهاب وتجريم الأفعال الإرهابية قد بد على المستوى الدولي منذ قيام عصبة الأمم البائدة التي انشأت في أعقاب الحرب العالمية الأولى، ففي سنة 1937 ، صدرت عن عصبة الأمم اتفاقية تعرضت لقمع الإرهاب وألحقت بها بروتوكول يقضي بإقامة محكمة جنائية دولية مختصة للنظر في الإرهاب وتوالت الاتفاقيات الدولية في هذا الخصوص دون أن يكون للإرهاب مفهوم واضح بعيدا عن الضبابية والغموض .
واستقر في الفكر القانوني أن الإرهاب هو مجموعة من الجرائم لم تحصر قائمتها، وتقترن بالقتل الجماعي وبالتخريب وتدمير المنشآت المدنية وتفجير الذات لقتل الغير وجرحه والإضرار به .
وبالتالي ظل إرهاب يكتنفه الغموض، مما استعصى معه توافق دولي لتعريفه، وبهذا يستمر الرهان في العلم ويبقى الغموض سيد الموقف.
ولما اعترضت المجتمع الدولي صعوبة تعريف الإرهاب ، ركز على وضع الإجراءات والتدابير الفعالة لمكافحته ومحاربته، وهو ما فعلته الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة، وبتاريخ29-12-1985 ، حيث أدانت جميع أشكال الإرهاب وأغفلت مسألة التعريف، الشيء الذي فعله البروتوكولان المضافان لمعاهدة جنيف 1949و1977 والذي يطلق عليهما ” ميثاق الارهابيين” كما فعل المؤتمر الثامن لمنع الجريمة ومعاملة السجناء المنعقد في هافانا سنة 1990، وكذلك مؤتمر الأمم المتحدة التاسع المنعقد في القاهرة سنة 1995، كما اعترضت الصعوبة مؤتمر روما الذي انعقد سنة 1998 وأثار جدلا قويا بين الوفود المشاركة حول ضرورة إعطاء مفهوم دولي للإرهاب ، إلى أن قال المندوب التركي:” إن عدم الوصل إلى الاتفاق على تعريف الإرهاب يشكل كارثة وفشلا ذريعا للمؤتمر”.
وبالرجوع إلى اختصاصات المحكمة الدولية، فإنها لا تتضمن جريمة للإرهاب خوفا من تفسير هذه الكلمة، لأن ما قد يعبر عنه بالإرهاب، قد تكون له خلفيات سياسية وهو ما يعيد إلى الذاكرة الهجوم على اللاعبين الإسرائيليين في أولمبياد ميونيخ سنة 1972، وتمكن صعوبة التعريف أيضا في عدم التمييز بين المقاومة التي تمارسها بعض حركات التحرير ضد الاحتلال، أو إرهاب بعض الدول لشعوبها كما هو الشأن بالنسبة للأنظمة الدكتاتورية أو ما يطلق عليه بصفة عامة ” إرهاب الدولة “.
والملامح الأساسية للجرائم الإرهابية هي بواعثها وأهدافها السياسية، إن البواعث الإيديولوجية والسياسية، هي تقف وراء الجريمة الإرهابية، وبالتالي فإن مثل هذه الجرائم توصف عند البعض بالجرائم السياسية المختلطة ، وترتكب هذه الجرائم من طرف المؤسسات أو من الأفراد أو من الجماعات المتطرفة على حد سواء ، فالجرائم الإرهابية من صنع جماعات من الناس أو من عصابات غالبا ما ينتمي أفرادها إلى أكثر من دولة، والوسائل التي تستعمل في اقترافها فتيل الرعب و الخوف ، وأخطارها تكون شاملة وعامة تهدف إلى اتخاذ موقف معين أو الامتناع عنه كما أن الجريمة الإرهابية وسيلة وليست غاية.*
*ومن جهة أخرى فإن منظمة الأمم المتحدة اهتمت هي الأخرى بجرائم الإرهاب وعقدت ندوات ومنتديات ومؤتمرات، تمخضت عنها مقررات وعدة اتفاقيات منها على الخصوص :
• الإعلان الصادر عن الجمعية العمومية، والمتعلق بإزالة الإرهاب الدولي
• اتفاقية منع إبادة الجنس البشري لعام 1948
• اتفاقية طوكيو لعام 1963 المتعلق بإدانة الأعمال غير القانونية على متن الطائرات
• اتفاق مونتريال لعام 1971 المتعلق بإدانة خطف الطائرات
• الاتفاق المتعلق بإدانة اختطاف الدبلوماسيين لعام 1973.
• اتفاق إدانة احتجاز الرهائن لعام 1979
• اتفاق منع التعذيب لعام 1971
• اتفاق إدانة القرصنة البحرية عام 1988
• إعلان هلسنكي لعام 1975 التزمت بموجبه الدول الأروبية الامتناع عن مساعدة أي نشاط إرهابي.
• اتفاقية جنيف لمنع ومعاقبة الإرهاب سنة 1973.
• الإعلان الشهير للجمعية العمومية لسنة 1970 حول مبادئ القانون الدولي للصداقة والتعاون بين الدول وفقا لميثاق الأمم المتحدة ، وتجدر الملاحظة إلى جانب هذه المواثيق فإن منظمة الأمم المتحدة لم تدخر جهدا في محاولة منها لمكافحة هذه الظاهرة الإجرامية حيث صدرت عنها اتفاقيات ذات أهمية قصوى نذكر منها تلك التي صادق عليها المغرب:
• معاهدة الجرائم والأفعال الأخرى التي ترتكب على متن الطائرات الموقعة في طوكيو بتاريخ 14/09/1963 .
• اتفاقية قمع جرائم الاعتداء على سلامة المدني الموقعة بمونتريال بتاريخ 23/09/1971
• معاهدة قمع الاستيلاء غير المشروع على الطائرات الموقع عليها بلاهاي بتاريخ 12/12/1970 .
• اتفاقية مناهضة التعذيب وغيره من ضروب المعاملات أو العقوبات القاسية واللاإنسانية أو المهنية وهي المعتمدة من طرف الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة في 30/12/1984 .
• الاتفاقية الشهيرة، اتفاقية قمع تمويل الإرهاب الموقعة بنيويورك بتاريخ 10/01/2000 وهي الاتفاقية التي أكدت على القرار رقم 49/60 الصادر بتاريخ 09/12/1994 والمرفق بالإعلان المتعلق بالتدابير الرامية إلى القضاء على الإرهاب الدولي وقد استمدت بعض أحكامها من اتفاقية مكافحة الجريمة المنظمة عبر الوطنية.**• ويلاحظ من الاتفاقية ان تمويل الإرهاب يشكل مصدر قلق شديد للمجتمع الدولي، وأن خطورة أعمال الإرهاب الدولي تتوقف على التمويل الذي يحصل عليه الإرهابيون وهو ما أغفلته الاتفاقية والمواثيق الدولية السابقة، وألحت هذه الاتفاقية على الدول التي ستنظم إليها أن تعمل على تعزيز التعاون الدولي بين الدولي في اتخاذ تدابير فعالة لمنع تمويل الإرهاب فضلا عن قمعه من خلال محاكمة ومعاقبة مرتكبيه وبالفعل فإن التشريعات الوطنية على الصعيد الدولي وعند وضع*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*قوانين الإرهاب قد استجابت إلى مقتضيات هذه الاتفاقية ، وهناك أيضا اتفاقية إقليمية عقدتها هذه الدول من أجل التعاون فيما بينها للتصدي لهذه الجريمة.
ثانيا: الجهود القانونية الدولية في الاتفاقيات الإقليمية.
أما الفشل المنتظم الدولي في إيجاد مفهوم موحد للجريمة الإرهابية نظرا لتباين وجهات النظر وتضارب الإيديولوجيات وأمام تنام الظاهرة بشكل خطير لجأت بعض الدول إلى إبرام اتفاقيات إقليمية للتعاون في مكافحة الإرهاب ومن بين هذه الاتفاقيات:
1-الاتفاقية الأمريكية ضد الإرهاب.
نتيجة عدم الاستقرار السياسي الذي عرفته الدول الأمريكية في الستينات بفعل الصراعات الإيديولوجية التي كانت تشكل تهديدا مباشرا وخطرا محدقا ليس فقط بالأنظمة السياسية وإنما بشعوب المنطقة، عقدت الدول الأمريكية سنة 1971 بواشنطن اتفاقية لمكافحة الإرهاب وغداة الأحداث التي عرفتها الولايات المتحدة الامريكية في 11 سبتمبر 2001 وما تمخض عنها من إحساس باستهداف أمن واستقرار الأنظمة الساسية والاقتصادية وسلامة شعوبها، أقدمت جميع الدول الأمريكية باستثناء كوبا وذلك في إطار منظمة الدول الأمريكية على تجديد تعهدها لمكافحة الإرهاب مبرمة اتفاقية في يوليو 2002 استجابة لتطلعات هذه الدول إلى إيجاد آليات قانونية لمحاربته.
غير أن هذه الاتفاقيات لم تضع تعريفا محددا للإرهاب وإنما عملت في المادة الثانية منها على سرد الجرائم التي تعد إرهابية محددة إياها في الأفعال المخالفة لأحكام مجموعة من الاتفاقيات المتعلقة بقمع الأفعال الإرهابية وذلك على سبيل المثال لا الحصر، خاصة الجرائم الموجهة ضد الطيران والملاحة البحرية واحتجاز الرهائن واستعمال المتفجرات والمواد النووية وقمع تمويل الإرهاب.
والتزمت الدول الأطراف في هذه الاتفاقية بوضع تدابير الوقاية ومكافحة والحد من تمويل الإرهاب عن طريق وضع نظام قانوني وإداري يسهل التعاون فيما بينها وتعهدت باتخاذ التدابير المسطرية للازمة لحجز ومصادرة الأموال والأشياء المتحصلة من الجرائم الإرهابية وعدم النظر إلى هذه الجرائم باعتبارها جرائم سياسية أو مرتبطة بجرائم سياسية ذات بواعث سياسية وان ترفض منح اللجوء السياسي لمرتكبي هذه الجرائم ، فضلا عن التعاون في ميدان مراقبة الحدود وتبادل المعلومات ورصد تحركات الإرهابيين والتعاون القضائي في هذا المجال، وخلصت الأطراف في النهاية إلى جملة من الضمانات تقضي بعدم متابعة شخص أو إدانته من أجل انتمائه العرقي أو دينه أو جنسيته أو انتمائه الاثني أو لآرائه السياسية أو الإضرار به لأحد هذه الأسباب أثناء متابعة وضرورة احترام حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية تماشيا مع المواثيق الدولية ، وتوفير ضمانات المحاكمة العادلة للأشخاص المتابعين في ظلها .*
*2-الاتفاقية الأوروبية لقمع الإرهاب.
نتيجة تزايد خطورة الإجرام خاصة في إطار المافيات والعصابات الإجرامية المنظمة وتماشيا مع المواجهة الدولية للإرهاب وتحقيق الدولي، أقرت الدول الأعضاء في المجلس الأوروبي في ستراسبوغ بتاريخ 27/01/1977 اتفاقا يرمي إلى قمع الإرهاب هدفه التأكيد على التعاون بين دول المجلس إلى أقصى حد إزاء تصاعد الجرائم من الملاحقة القضائية مركزة على إجراءات التسليم إيمانا منها بالدور الفعال الذي يلعبه هذا الإجراء للحد من هذه الظاهرة. ولم تتضمن هذه الاتفاقية بدورها تعريفا للإرهاب وإنما عمدت في مادتها الأولى إلى تحديد الجرائم التي تعتبر من قبيل الجرائم الإرهابية والتي يتم التسليم من أجلها مع التأكيد على عدم اعتبارها ذات طابع سياسي وهي نفس الأفعال التي عددنها الاتفاقية الأمريكية السابقة مع إضافة أنه بإمكان الدول الأعضاء التسليم من أجل جرائم العنف ضد الأشخاص أو الأموال غير تلك الأفعال المنصوص عليها في الاتفاقية المذكورة.
وتحيل هذه الاتفاقية فيما يتعلق بالأختصاص والعقوبات على القوانين الجنائية الداخلية مع التوصية بضرورة تشديد العقاب والتعهد بالتعاون لتسهيل إجراءات البحث والتحقيق. وتكريسا من هذه الاتفاقية لضمان المحاكمة العادلة أعطت الدول الأطراف إمكانية رفض طلب التسليم متى تأكد لها أن الأصل فيه اعتبارات عرقية أو دينية أو سياسية.
3-الاتفاقيات العربية لمكافحة الإرهاب.
نتيجة للظروف التي عرفتها المنطقة العربية بدورها والمتمثلة في الرواسب التاريخية والاجتماعية والسياسية التي ظلت حبلى بها وخلقت لديها توترات وصلت في كثير من الأحيان إلى مواجهات وصراعات دامية. وبفعل الخطر الذي أصبح يهدد أمن المنطقة واستقرارها نتيجة زرع الدولة الصهيونية التي تمارس عدوانا مستمرا في حق الشعب الفلسطيني والشعوب المجاورة، وتماشيا مع المبادئ الأخلاقية والدينية التي تنبذ العنف بكل أشكاله ومنها الإرهاب، جاءت الاتفاقية العربية لمكافحة الإرهاب الصادر عن مجلسي الداخلية والعدل العرب بالقاهرة في 22/04/1998 .
وعلى خلاف الاتفاقيتين السالفتي الذكر عملت هذه الاتفاقية على تعريف الإرهاب في المادة الأولى (فقرة 2) كما يلي :” كل فعل من أفعال العنف أو التهديد به أيا كانت بواعثه أو أغراضه يقع تنفيذا لمشروع إجرامي فردي أو جماعي، ويهدف إلى إلقاء الرعب بين الناس أو ترويعهم بإيذائهم أو تعريض حياتهم أو حريتهم أو أمنهم للخطر. أو إلحاق الضرر بالبيئة أو بأحد المرافق أو الأملاك العامة أو الخاصة أو احتلالها أو الاستيلاء عليها أو تعريض أحد الموارد الوطنية للخطر”.
كما حددت في الفقرة الثانية من نفس المادة مفهوم الجريمة الإرهابية على الشكل التالي:” هي جريمة أو شروع فيها ترتكب تنفيذا لغرض إرهابي في أي من الدول المتعاقدة أو على رعاياها أو ممتلكاتها أو مصالحها يعاقب عليها قانونها الداخلي “.
وعلى غرار باقي الاتفاقيات الإقليمية اعتبرت جرائم إرهابية الجرائم المنصوص عليها في مجموعة من الاتفاقيات الدولية المتعلقة بالموضوع مع استثناء كفاح الشعوب والجرائم السياسية من زمرة الأفعال الإرهابية.
وقد شكلت المقتضيات المتعلقة بتسليم المجرمين ركنا أساسيا في هذه الاتفاقية حيث نصت المادة الخامسة على تعهد الدول بالاستجابة لطلبات تسليم المتهمين أو المحكوم عليهم في الجرائم الإرهابية كما التزمت بالتعاون في مجال تنفيذ الإنابة القضائية المتعلقة بالتحقيق أو سماع الشهود وتبليغ الوثائق وإجراءات التفتيش والحجز والمعاينة ما لم تتعارض هذه الانابات مع سيادة الدول ونظامها العام وحثت على التعاون القضائي المتبادل .**4-معاهدة منظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي لمكافحة الإرهاب الدولي:
إن المرجعية الإسلامية التي تنبذ العنف وتدعو إلى التمسك بالمبادئ الدينية والأخلاق السامية وتعتبر الإسلام بريء من كل أشكال الإرهاب التي تؤدي إلى اغتيال الأبرياء وتستهدف ممتلكاتهم وسيادة الدول وسلامة أراضيها واستقرارها. واعتبارا لفعالية التعاون الدولي والإقليمي بين الدول لمكافحة الجريمة الإرهابية انعقد المؤتمر الإسلامي لوزراء الخارجية ببوركينا فاسو في الفترة ما بين 28 يونيو وفاتح يوليوز 1999 الذي انبثقت عنه معاهدة المؤتمر الإسلامي لمكافحة الإرهاب الدولي.
وقد تبنت نفس التوجه الدولي الذي سارت عليه الاتفاقية العربية إذ أعطت نفس التعريف الذي جاءت به هذه الأخيرة مع اختلاف بسيط في الصياغة وإضافة مقطع أخير يتعلق ” بتعريض المرافق الدولية للخطر أو تهديد الاستقرار أو السلامة الإقليمية أو الوحدة السياسية أو سيادة الدول المستقلة “.
وحددت هذه المعاهدة بدورها نفس مفهوم الجريمة الإرهابية وعددت نفس الأفعال المنصوص عليها في الاتفاقيات الدولية والتي تعتبرها أفعال إرهابية مستثنية منها كذلك الكفاح المسلح للشعوب ضد الاحتلال العدوان الأجنبيين .
وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن هذه المعاهدة أقرت مبدءا عاما مفاده ” أنه يعد جريمة إرهابية جميع أشكال الجريمة المنظمة بما فيها الاتجار الغير المشروع في المخدرات والبشر وغسل الأموال”. كما تطرقت لمجموعة من الآليات لمكافحة الجريمة الإرهابية والمتعلقة خاصة بموضوع التسليم مرسية نفس المبادئ التي أكدتها باقي الاتفاقيات والاتفاقية العربية على وجه الخصوص، مكرسة سبل التعاون بين الأجهزة المعنية بمكافحة الإرهاب سواء فيما يتعلق بتبادل المعلومات والخبرات والأدلة والإنابة القضائية ودعم الأنشطة الإعلامية والتعليمية.
أما فيما يخص الإجراءات المسطرية والعقوبات فقد أحالت هذه المعاهدة على القوانين الداخلية.
وقد أوصت معاهدة منظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي شأنها في ذلك شأن الإتفاقية العربية بضرورة الالتزام بقواعد المحاكمة العادلة وتوفير كافة الضمانات الحقوقية للمتابعين وتأمين الحماية اللازمة للضحايا والشهود والمحققين .
لكن بالرغم من هذا الكم الهائل من المعاهدات الدولية والاتفاقيات سواء على الصعيد الدولي أو الإقليمي فإن شبح الإرهاب لازال يخيم بظلاله على مجموع أرجاء المعمور، بما يثبت أن المجتمع الدولي قد فشل في مكافحته ومرد ذلك بالأساس أن أثر هذه الاتفاقيات بقي ضعيفا أمام التشريعات الداخلية للدولة فهذه الاتفاقيات لا تخرج عن كونها اتفاق وتسري عليه أحكام وشروط ومبادئ القانون المدني، الأمر الذي يؤكد بأن آثرها لا تلزم سوى الدول الموقعة عليها دون غيرها من الدول، كما أن الإخلال بها قد يؤدي إلى إمكانية المسؤولية العقدية عليها، ومع ذلك فإن الصعوبة تكمن فيما إذا أمكن اعتبارها بمثابة قانون داخلي بالنسبة لرعايا الدولة الموقعة عليها، أم أنها تحتفظ بطبيعتها العقدية، وما هو الحكم في حالة تعارضها مع القانون الخاص الداخلي.

*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*
إن الجواب على هذه الأسئلة يقتضي القول بأن المشرع المغربي يعتبر المعاهدات التي وقعها بمثابة قانون داخلي متى توفرت الشروط الآتية:
الشرط الأول :أن تتم المصادقة على هذه المعاهدات من قبل المشرع الذي يريد أن يرقى إلى مستوى القانون الداخلي .
الشرط الثاني : يجب على السلطة التي صادقت على المعاهدات أن تنشرها بصفة صحيحة في وسائل النشر الرسمية، والمتمثلة في الجريدة الرسمية بالنسبة للمغرب ويبدو أن القضاء المغربي سار في النهج عندما اعتبر بأن ” الجريدة الرسمية التي تصدرها الحكومة بصفة دورية، ومنظمة هي الضمانة الوحيدة لتبليغ النصوص القانونية إلى عليم الأفراد والجماعات، كما يستحيل على المحاكم تطبيق نصوص لم تطلع مسبقا على فحواها من خلال نشرها في الجريدة الرسمية .
وبتحقق هذين الشرطين يبدو لنا أنه في حالة تعارض أحكام المعاهدات التي تمت المصادقة عليها مع أحكام القانون الداخلي الخاص، فإنه يجب تقديم النوع الأول من هذه الأحكام على النوع الثاني وذلك بغض النظر إذا كانت سابقة أو لاحقة عليها في الزمان وهذا ما أشار إليه المشرع المغربي مثلا في الفصل الأول من ظهير الجنسية المغربية عندما أكد في الفقرة الثانية من هذا الفصل ” بأن مقتضيات المعاهدات أو الاتفاقيات الدولية التي تقع المصادقة عليها، والمرافق على نشرها ترجح على أحكام القانون الداخلي “.
فمحاربة الإرهاب أذن يقتضي مسارعة الدول إلى المصادقة على كل الاتفاقيات الدولية والإقليمية في هذا الشأن وتكييف قوانينها الداخلية وفق مقتضيات هذه الاتفاقيات الدولية.
وفعلا وفي سبيل خلق رؤية عالمية موحدة للإرهاب وإقرار مقتضيات قانونية مشتركة بين دول المعمور لمكافحة فقد انخرطت بعض الدول، وليس للأسف ليس جلها في مسلسل المصادق على مضمون هذه الاتفاقيات كما وضعت قوانين خاصة لمكافحة الإرهاب وتصنيفه كجريمة جنائية مستقلة مضمون هذه الاتفاقيات كما وضعت قوانين خاصة لمكافحة الإرهاب وتصنيفه كجريمة جنائية مستقلة عن غيرها من الجرائم الكلاسيكية وأقرت عقوبات في غاية الصرامة في حق مقترفيها فقد أصدرت المكسيك قانون مكافحة الإرهاب سنة 1968 ثم كوبا سنة 1969 وفرنسا بموجب قانون رقم 634 سنة 1970 وإيطاليا سنة 1976 إلى غير ذلك من الدول وإن كان الطابع الغالب في هذه القوانين كونها تنصرف أساسا لمعالجة الجرائم الإرهابية الموجهة ضد الطيران المدني.
أما المغرب فإنه وبحكم التزامه الدولي كعضو فاعل في المنظمات الدولية يتعهد بما تقتضيه مواثيقها من مبادئ وواجبات كما أكدت ذلك مختلف الديباجات الواردة في دساتيره، فقد صادق على مختلف الاتفاقيات المناهضة للإرهاب الدولي وأصبح ملزما بتطبيق مبادئها استنادا إلى المادة 26 من اتفاقية فيينا لقانون المعاهدات المؤرخة في 26/09/1972 بشأن حجية المعاهدات ومدى إلزامية تطبيقها بالنسبة للدول المصادقة عليها كما بادر من جهة أخرى إلى إقرار قانون خاص بمكافحة الإرهاب(03-03)و الذي دخل حيز التنفيذ.
وبعد هذه النظرة على تعريف الإرهاب لغة واصطلاحا، سنحاول التقرب من هذه الظاهرة انطلاقا من التطرق إلى جذوره التاريخية (فقرة أولى) والاجتماعية (فقرة ثانية).* 
منقول

----------


## نور زيدان

شكرا جزيلا لصاحب الموضوع

موفق ان شاء الله ... لك مني التحيه

----------

